# PC-Konfigurationen Juli/August 2011



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hallo alle zusammen!
[/font]

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Neuer Thread, neue Hardware und ein Neuer im Zusammenstellungsthread. Besser spät als nie, also auf gehts in die nächste Runde.
Da Kyragan atm. leider nur wenig Zeit hat, werde ich mich (diesesmal) um die Zusammenstellungen kümmern.
Für wen nicht das passende dabei ist darf sich gern zu Wort melden und seine Fragen loswerden. Hier im Forum gibt es so einige die sich mit Hardware auskennen.
Um Euch nicht mit Informationen und Nerd-Knowledge zu erschlagen werde ich mich kurz halten und technische Eckpunkte in Spoilertags verfrachten.
Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein: Stellt sie! Denn dafür sind Fragen da. 

Bevor es an die Konfigurationen selbst geht möchte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen beantworten, die im Verlaufe einer Beratung immer wieder fallen.

[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Welche Marken sind "die besten"?[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]

Die wahrscheinlich schwierigste Frage. Man muss es vor allem getrennt nach Komponenten betrachten. 
Bei Grafikkarten gilt: Alles was nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet ist entspricht dem Referenzmodell von AMD oder Nvidia. Demnach ist es völlig egal, ob
auf der Karte XFX, Sapphire oder Powercolor steht. Der einzige Unterschied ist der Pappkarton und der Aufkleber! Spezielle Modelle mit neuen Kühlern,
höheren Taktraten oder gar eigenen PCB-Designs sind gekennzeichnet und gesondert erwähnt!

Für Prozessoren, der Einfachheit halber in aller Kürze CPU genannt, gilt: Generell bedient AMD derzeitig ein verschobenes Segment gegenüber Intel, dass mehr in die Preis-Leistungs-Ecke drängt, dabei jedoch die Performancekrone Intel überlässt. Diese Situation bringt, dass Intel zwar die schnellsten CPUs besitzt im Gegenzug dafür aber auch mehr Geld möchte. Das gilt für die meisten der Intel-CPUs und gilt auch für Intels Chipsätze, was sich im Mainboardkaufpreis bemerkbar macht. 

Für Arbeitsspeicher, oder kurz RAM, gilt: Generell sind alle frei auf dem Endkonsumentenmarkt erhältlichen Speicher mehr als tauglich. Interessant in Sachen Speicher wird es vor allem, wenn es darum geht die Komponenten zu übertakten um mehr Leistung aus ihnen zu holen. Einige Marken haben hier höherklassigere und demnach auch höherepreisige Modelle im Angebot. In Bezug auf deren Taktraten, Latenzen und schlussendlich auch auf die Übertaktbarkeit. Wichtig beim RAM-Kauf ist eigentlich nur eines: Wer mehrere RAM-Riegel einsetzt sollte immer gleichartige Riegel verwenden. Bedeutet: Gleicher Hersteller und gleicher Typ - was gleiche Taktraten, Latenzen und Speicherplatz impliziert.

Für Mainboards gilt: Nichts. Die großen Hersteller im Mainboardmarkt nehmen sich im Grunde nichts. Spitzenwerte im Bereich der Übertaktbarkeit werden vor allem von Sondermodellen aus besonderen Performanceserien erreicht und bilden demnach eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. USB3.0 ist hier sicherlich aber ein Feature auf das man aus Zukunftsgründen achten sollte.

Für Festplatten gilt: Es gibt einige große Hersteller, darunter Western Digital, Seagate, Toshiba, Hitachi und Samsung. Wobei Western Digital kürzlich die Festplattensparte von Hitachi und Seagate die von Samsung übernommen hat. Ich gebe derzeit 500GB Modelle an, doch wer mehr braucht, sollte hier nachfragen, für welche Ausführung er sich entscheiden sollte.

Bei allen anderen Komponenten gibt es eine Vielzahl von Herstellern, die alle gute Produkte auf dem Markt haben und sich nur in Nuancen unterscheiden.
Sollten Fragen zu eben solchen Komponenten, wie beispielsweise dem Netzteil, auftauchen: Stellt sie!


[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich trau es mir nicht zu meinen PC selbst zusammenzubauen, nicht doch lieber einen Fertig-PC?[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]

Nein. Im Grunde ist das Zusammenbauen eines Computers sehr simpel. Wer sich dennoch nicht in der Lage fühlt Technik für solch hohe Summen in die Hand zu nehmen der kann bei einigen Händlern den Zusammenbau mit der Bestellung ordern. Natürlich gegen ein Endgeld. Wie hoch dieses ist und ob der von euch gewählte Händler solch einen Service anbietet erfahrt ihr auf dessen Seite. Fragt alternativ einfach im Thread.


[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wo soll ich bestellen?
[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Generell gibt es sehr viele Händler, die Hardware verkaufen. Alle hier zusammengestellten PCs sind auf Durchschnittspreisen basiert, die mittels der Preissuchmaschine gh.de ermittelt worden sind. Es gibt sehr viele Händler im World Wide Web. Generell empfielt es sich aber alle Teile bei einem Händler zu bestellen um Versandkosten zu sparen. Einige User hier bevorzugen jenen Händler, anderen jenen. Ich möchte hier explizit keine Händler im Sammelthread erwähnen um dem Vorwurf aus dem Weg zu gehen ich werbe auf buffed.de für einen Onlinehändler.


[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ist mit der Garantie?
[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Garantie und Gewährleistung werden genauso gewährt, wie bei jedem anderen Kauf bei jedem anderen Händler auch. Geht ein Teil kaputt genügt es meist dieses Teil mit einer Kopie der Rechnung an den Händler zu senden. Dieser wird die Garantieabwicklung dann vornehmen und das Teil reparieren oder ersetzen.
Die Garantie bezieht sich nie auf den gesamten PC sondern auf jedes Teil einzeln! Nach dem Ablauf der Gewährleistungsfrist kann es (in sehr seltenen Fällen) vorkommen, dass der Händler die Abwicklung verweigert. Dies ist sein gutes Recht, da er nur im ersten halben Jahr dazu gesetzlich verpflichtet ist. Nicht der Händler gibt die Garantie, sondern der Hersteller des Produktes. In diesem Fall bedeutet das für euch, euch beim Hersteller Komponente bzw. dessen Supportabteilung zu melden. Dies wickelt jeder Hersteller anders ab. Einigen genügt es das Teil einzusenden, bei anderen muss erst eine sogenannte RMA beantragt werden. Dort bekommt ihr eine Nummer zugewiesen unter der der Fall abgewickelt wird.
Achtung: Nicht alle Hersteller haben eine Niederlassung bzw. eine Supportaußenstelle in Deutschland! Einige Pakete müssen innerhalb der EU versendet werden, andere sogar zum Stammsitz in die USA oder nach Asien (bspw. Taiwan). Demnach kann es eine zeitlang dauern bis Ersatz eintrifft.


[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein letzter Hinweis in eigener Sache:[/font]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Alle PCs hier sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von mir zusammengestellt! Ich übernehme keine Garantie dafür,dass alle Teile erhältlich sind werde jedoch so schnell es geht aktualisieren. Außerdem werde ich von niemandem gesponsort oder sontiges. Viele Teile sind sehr gefragt und deshalb immer mal wieder kurzzeitig nicht erhältlich. Hier heißt es entweder geduldig sein, oder überall im Web Ausschau halten ob sich das gewünschte Teil ergattern lässt.
Sollte ein Produkt gar nicht mehr produziert werden werde ich es ersetzen. Wer solch einen Fall entdeckt ist gern dazu aufgerufen mir diesbezüglich eine PN zu schreiben. 
Wenn eine Marke sehr oft verbaut wird dann liegt das vor allem an deren guten Produkten, nicht weil ich auf deren Gehaltsliste stehe![/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

Jetzt aber zu dem Teil auf den alle gewartet haben:

Hier gilt es vor allem maximale Spieleleistung für den veranschlagten Preis zu erzielen. Wer seinen PC gern noch
zusätzlich leise oder besonders schick haben möchte muss in einigen Fällen mehr investieren. Alle Preise wurden per gh.de ermittelt und sind Tagespreise vom 03.07.2011. Es wurde jeweils ein Durschnitt der günstigsten Anbieter exkl. Versandkosten, inkl. MwSt. gewählt. Sollte es nicht 100%-ig aufgehen liegt das schlicht an meiner groben Rundung.


*Die Budget-Variante*

Dieser PC stellt den günstigsten sinnvollen Einstieg in die Gamingwelt dar. Sicherlich kann man hier und da Abstriche machen, allerdings geht es dann sehr zu Lasten der Qualität weshalb ich günstigere Komponenten vermeiden möchte.
Preislich liegt dieser PC bei *ca. 450 &#8364;, keinesfalls jedoch über 500 &#8364;*.
 
_CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE ~ 92,-
Kühlung: Scythe Katana 3 AMD __~ 18,-__ 
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX460 (1G ~ 125,-
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 18,-
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ~ 76,-
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 370 ~ 34,-
Netzteil: Cougar A 450 ~ 50,-
by BuD

Gesamt __~ 464,-_
 



Spoiler



Riesenupdate bei der CPU, statt zuvor einem Dualcore, jetzt ein Quadcore und zwar einer aus der momentan schnellsten Serie von AMD. Black Edition zum Übertakten, allerdings sollte man achten, dass der Katana dafür ausreicht.
Update: Neuer AMD970 Chipsatz!





*
Die Mainstream-Lösungen*

Die hier zusammengestellten PCs bieten ausreichend Leistung für alle modernen Titel, solange nicht sehr hohe Auflösungen oder hohes Anti-Aliasing oder hohe Anisotrope Filter angelegt werden. Detailstufen sollten jedoch allgemein auf Ultra bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 / 1920x1200 spielbar sein. Preislich liegt das Ganze eine Kategorie höher als im Budgetbereich, angepeilt sind ~600&#8364; für den günstigen und 750 &#8364; bzw 850 &#8364; für die teureren Varianten. Bei letzteren darfs dann auch schonmal ein grafisches Schmankerl mehr sein. Hier wird ab sofort ebenfalls ein Intelsystem verfügbar sein. Als erstes folgt auf Grund des Alphabets die AMD-Variante.

*Der 600 &#8364;-PC:* 

_CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE ~ 133,-
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~ 142,-
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 18,-
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ~ 76,-
__Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-__ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~ 50,-
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,- 
by BuD

Gesamt ~__ 576,-_




Spoiler



Riesiges Update bei CPU und GPU, statt dem Phenom II X4 955 der sich nun in der Budget Variante wiederfindet, die Black Edition eines AMD Sechskerners! Statt der GTX460 eine HD6870 die um einiges mehr Leistung parat hällt!
Update: AMD970 Chipsatz!





oder:


_CPU: Intel Core i5-2300 ~ 144,-
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~ 142,-
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 18,-
Mainboard: ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0 ~ 82,-
__Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-__ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~ 52,-
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
by BuD

__Gesamt ~ 595,-_




Spoiler



Yeah Sandy-Bridge into the 600,- PC  + HD6870 wird dieser Rechner zu einem Topkandidaten im Preis/Leistungssegment.



*Der 750 &#8364;-PC:*

Wieder AMD-und Intel-Varianten, wobei hier gesagt sein soll, dass hier vor Bulldozer keine weitere Steigerung im AMD-Bereich möglich ist.

_
__CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE ~ 149,-
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
Grafikkarte: Nvida Geforce GTX 560 Ti ~ 182,-
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 39,-
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 ~ 86,-
__Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-__ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz ~ 77,-
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
by BuD

Gesamt __~ 703,-_



Spoiler



AMDs momentan schnellste CPU, eine GTX 560 Ti und ein sehr hochwertiges Gehäuse, was will man (für den Preis) mehr?
Update: Neuer AMD 990X Chipsatz!



oder:


_CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~ 174,-
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
Grafikkarte: Nvida Geforce GTX 560 Ti ~ 182,-
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 52,-
Mainboard: MSI P67A-G45, P67 ~ 90,-
__Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-__ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz ~ 77,-
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
by BuD

Gesamt __~ 732-_



Spoiler



Sandy-Bridge Power! Der schnellste i5 von Intel, sogar die leicht-übertaktbare K-Edition, mit der GTX 560 Ti, ebenfalls in dem sehr hochwertigen Gehäuse von LianLi


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

*Der 850 &#8364;-PC:* 

Der letzte PC aus diesem Bereich steht im Prinzip an einer Randzone zur Performancesparte von der es nicht mehr weit zum High-End-Segment ist. Die 3D-Leistung ist geradezu brachial und nur noch wenig steigerbar. Jede Steigerung hier kostet hunderte Euro. Hier wird es in diesem Thread nur ein Intel-System geben, da AMDs momentane CPUs einfach nicht stark genug sind um mit den anderen Komponenten standzuhalten
_
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~ 174,-
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn ~ 50,-
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC ~ 286,-
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 52,-
Mainboard: MSI P67A-G45 ~ 90,-
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz ~ 77,-
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
by BuD

Gesamt ~ 850,-_



Spoiler



Der besonders übertaktungsfreudige i5-2500k ist hier eingebaut. Das eigentliche Schmankerl heißt haber GTX 570, und sogar noch eine (noch lange nicht zum Limit) übertaktete Version von Gigabyte! An den anderen Komponenten wurde ebenfalls natürlich nicht gespart!



*Der Performance-PC*

Wir kratzen hier schon am High-End-Segment, viel mehr geht kaum. Zumindest nicht für humane Preise oder ohne der absoluten Hardwaresucht verfallen zu sein. Zu veranschlagen sind hier in etwa 950-1000&#8364;.

_CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K ~ 252,-
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn ~ 50,- + 2x Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12 S1 ~ 32,- 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC ~ 286,-
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 52,-
Mainboard: MSI P67A-G45 ~ 90,-
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 32,-
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz ~ 77,-
Netzteil: Cougar SX S550 ~ 91,-_
_by BuD_

_Gesamt ~ 981,-_



Spoiler



Die schnellste CPU aus Intels Sandy-Bridge Reihe. Überdimensionale, gewaltige CPU-Leistung. Außerdem ein effizienteres und leistungsstärkeres Netzteil, sowie sehr leise Gehäuselüfter. Grafikkarte bleibt weiterhin die extrem starke Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC.



*Der Über-PC*

Mit Vernunft hat das hier nicht mehr viel zu tun. Zwar werde ich hier nicht die Komponenten einsetzen, die für wenige % mehr Leistung Hunderte Euro verlangen. Aber notwendig zum anspruchsvollen Spielen ist das nicht. Wer einen so hochpreisigen Rechner kauft rate ich außerdem hier nochmals gesondert nachzufragen!

_CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K ~ 252,-
Kühlung: Prolimatech Genesis ~ 57,- + 2x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14 ~ 20,- + 3x Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12 S1 ~ 48,-
Grafikkarte: MSI N580GTX Lightning ~ 440,-
RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 52,-
Mainboard: MSI Z68A-GD80 ~ 190,-
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 240GB ~ 460,-
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Black, 1000GB ~ 65,-
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH10LS30, schwarz ~ 75
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-9F schwarz __~ 98,-_
_Netzteil: Cougar GX G800 ~ 160,-_
_by BuD_

_Gesamt ~ 1921,-_



Spoiler



i7-2600k, MSI GTX580 Lightning, Z68A-Chipsatz, Riesige, superschnelle SSD, 8 GB Ram und Edel-Luftkühler. Mehr gibt es hier wohl nicht zu sagen.


Bitte nochmals, wenn ihr euch für dieses Geld einen PC kauft, fragt hier bitte nochmal nach!


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

*Anmerkungen:*
Statt der Geforce GTX 460 ist im Budgetpc auch eine Radeon HD6850 denkbar.
Statt der Geforce GTX 560 Ti ist als Grafikkarte im 750 Euro Pc auch eine Radeon HD6950 möglich.
Wer im Performance PC noch ein Quäntchen mehr Leistung will, legt noch etwas drauf um eine Radeon HD6970 OC statt der Geforce GTX570 OC einbauen zu können.
Der Thread ist immernoch aktuell, da ich die Preise aktualisiere und keine relevante neue Hardware erschienen ist. Deswegen als Juli/August Zusammenstellung übernommen um Missverständnissen, der Thread sei nicht aktuell, entgegenzuwirken.
*04.11.2011 Aufgrund des Hochwassers in Thailand sind die Festplattenpreise um teilweise 100-300% gestiegen! Wer jetzt unbedingt eine Festplatte für seinen neuen PC braucht, der muss vergleichen, um ein halbwegs vernünftiges Angebot zu erhalten.*
*
Änderrungen:*
Neues Mainboard im Performance Pc, hat den selben Funktionsumfang wie das vorherige, ist aber günstiger.
Im Budget PC + 600 Euro PC das Board durch eines für den selben Preis, das schon als AM3+ Board gekennzeichnet ist ersetzt.
Update: Preisanpassungen (02.06.11) an allen PCs!
Neue Mainboards (AMD 970 / SB950) für Budget + 600 Euro PC, sowie für das 750 Euro Intelsystem neu den i5-2500k + Mainboards mit minimal mehr Features zum selben Preis (das selbe Mainboard ist nun auch im 850 Euro System verbaut.
Neu: Intelsystem im 600,- Bereich
Preiskalibrierung 03.07.2011
Neue Mainboards in allen AMD-Systemen (mehr Funktionen)
Neue Netzteile in Performance und Überpc - Preisanpassungen
Im Performance und Überpc extraleise Gehäuselüfter eingesetzt
Scythe Mugen 3 statt Scythe Mugen 2 verbaut, fast identischer Preis bei besserer Leistung.
Überpc enthällt nun den Prolimatech Genesis mit 2 Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14.
Wer übrigens einen Test zur verwendeten GTX 570 von Gigabyte lesen möchte (in englischer Sprache), bitteschön: Testbericht
06.08.2011, Preisanpassungen. Festplatten wurden durch Modelle von Western Digital ersetzt. Im Budgetpc werkelt nun ein Katana 3. Zum extremen Übertakten sei der Mugen 3 empfohlen. Mainboard in 600 Euro / Intel ersetzt, mehr Features, selber Preis.
Ab dem 750,- PC sind nun Standardmäßig 8GB G.Skill ECO Rams verbaut.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

Yeah, Fertig! Die neuen Zusammenstellungen sind endlich im Technikforum angekommen!


----------



## Kyragan (14. Mai 2011)

Wurde auch Zeit, danke fürs Arbeit abnehmen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe übrigens noch eine Multimedia/Low Price Version zusammengestellt, bei der ich mir unsicher war ob ich sie oben einbringen soll.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 BE ~ 66,-
 Kühlung: Boxed
 Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD5750 ~ 80,-
 RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 31,-
 Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme ~ 71,-
 Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3, 500GB ~ 32,-
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 370 ~ 34,-
 Netzteil: Cougar A 400 ~ 43,-

Gesamt ~ 378,-


----------



## Goyle 2010 (14. Mai 2011)

Die Konfiguration kann man bestimmt auch als Office PC verkaufen

Und im Ultra System kann man ruhig auch noch me gtx570 reinsetzen


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Mai 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration kann man bestimmt auch als Office PC verkaufen
> 
> Und im Ultra System kann man ruhig auch noch me gtx570 reinsetzen



Im Über-System wollte ich aber maximale 3D-Leistung die nicht von Microrucklern (SLI) getrübt ist. Man soll mit dem System möglichst auch Metro und co. auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können.
Für Office brauch ich keine dedizierte Grafik. Da reicht die HD4290 Onboard locker


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für diese Zusammenstellungen!

Habe im August- September einen Ferienjob mit dem ich in 3 Wochen um die 1000€ verdienen kann und da ist der 950€ PC ziemlich gut!

Ich denke aber es wird sich wohl bis ende September noch einiges preislich verändern, vor allem die SSDs. Und da wäre dann meine Frage: Ginge es da auch einfach wenn ich mir dann als Hauptplatte ne SSD zulege wo das Betriebssystem und die Spiele selbst drauf sind da diese schneller booten/ laden? Den Unterschied sollte man ja eigentlich merken und viele haben mir gesagt dass die SSD Preise gen Ende des Jahres nochmal sinken werden.

Das wäre eigentlich mein Hauptaugenmerk als Hauptplatte eine SSD zu haben! Oder was würdest du empfehlen? Ist der Unterschied wirklich so stark? Weil bereit das Geld dafür zu zahlen wäre ich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Mai 2011)

Auf die SSD würde ich nur Sachen legen die schnell gestartet werden sollen, zB das Betriebssystem, dann würde zB eine 60GB Platte reichen. In spielen bringt dir ne ssd folgendes: Dien ladebalken lädt. 2 sek kürzer. Also unsinnig.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Auf die SSD würde ich nur Sachen legen die schnell gestartet werden sollen, zB das Betriebssystem, dann würde zB eine 60GB Platte reichen. In spielen bringt dir ne ssd folgendes: Dien ladebalken lädt. 2 sek kürzer. Also unsinnig.



Mh also generell wollt ich damit net nur Spiele die einmal Laden müssen für nen gesamten Abschnitt sondern auch Spiele die ständig Gebiete laden wie zB WoW.

Und für die SSD hätte ich so in die Richtung 120 GB gedacht, aber stimmt 60 sollten auch reichen. Ich schau dann mal danach wie es mit den Preisen steht, kann dann notfalls ja bei dir nachfragen


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Mai 2011)

Danke, darauf hab ich lange gewartet. Werd mir wohl im August einen neuen holen, schließlich kommen jede Menge neue Spiele raus. Wird wohl in die Richtung 1000 Euro gehen.


----------



## Deadlock (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo! Hätte mal eben ne Frage. Ich hab mir vor einem halben Jahr einen neuen Pc gekauft, welcher an der 600 Euro Variante angelehnt war (und auch immer noch
relativ aktuell zu sein scheint).

LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
ASRock 890GX Extreme3, AM3, ATX
Sapphire HD 5770 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
Xigmatek Asgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 125W, Sockel AM3
4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt

Ich bin auch super zufrieden mit dem Rechner, aber leider taucht nun das scheinbar allseits bekannte Problem auf, nachdem es nun auch draußen wärmer wird:
Der CPU Lüfter- Plärrgeist. Der kühlt zwar anständig (nach 1 Stunde Zocken laut Speed Fan System 45 Grad, CPU & Cores 42 Grad), aber macht natürlich mit 6.100 rpm einen unzumutbaren Lärm.

Also muss jetzt ein neuer Lüfter her. Seit Tagen stöbere ich Foren durch und leider bin ich noch nicht auf einen grünen Zweig gekommen, da manche sagen, der Scythe Mugen passts ins Gehäuse, andere widerum, er passt nicht rein. Manche finden Arctic Cooler toll, andere nicht. Und nun hab ich überhaupt keinen Plan mehr und bräucht mal einen Rat :-) Der Kühler muss kein 1 kg Brocken sein, übertakten muss vorerst auch nicht sein, die Hauptsache ist erstmal, dass das Ding auch rein passt und keinen Hörsturz verursacht.

Hat wer ne Idee oder sich ins gleiche System einen Kühler eingepflanzt?


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2011)

_Mit dem Mugen machst du nichts falsch - Alternativen wären zB. noch : 

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 oder Alpenföhn Groß Clockner

Wobei der Mugen warscheinlich der leiseste sein wird._


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2011)

Großglockner würde ich nicht mehr verbauen. Der ist doch schon reichlich alt und kann mit dem Mugen nicht ansatzweise mithalten. Vom Freezer 7 ganz zu schweigen, aber der war eh von Haus aus eine Klasse niedriger angesiedelt.


----------



## painschkes (16. Mai 2011)

_Ich hab sie auch keineswegs auf eine Stufe gestellt..es gibt nur nicht jeder 30€ oder mehr für einen Kühler aus - deshalb aus jeder Preisregion etwas._


----------



## Kyragan (16. Mai 2011)

Den Freezer lassen wir mal außen vor. War mir ja klar, dass du den genannt hast um etwas niedrigerpreisiges dabei zu haben. War vielleicht zu harsch ausgedrückt, sorry. Das Matterhorn kostet ca. genauso viel wie der Mugen und da ist der Mugen 2 nunmal das deutlich bessere Angebot, weil er besser kühlt und die besseren Lüfter mitgeliefert hat. Mehr wollte ich gar nicht sagen.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Mai 2011)

-


----------



## Deadlock (17. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Ich denke mal, es wird wohl wirklich der Mugen 2 werden. Ich bin mir zwar immer noch nicht ganz sicher, ob das Teil in das schmale Asgard Gehäuse passt, aber angeblich soll es ganz knapp hinein passen.

Mit dem Freezer hätte ich schon geliebäugelt, aber wenn ich mir gleich den Mugen hol, hätte ich zumindest gleich was ordentliches und könnte irgendwann auch bissl rauftakten.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab selber ein Asgard und ein Mugen 2. Der passt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Aîm (17. Mai 2011)

ich würde für die k-modelle der sandy's (y's absicht, da eigenname ) auch eine http://gh.de/a631501.html für stärkeres OC (so 4,5ghz und aufwärts) einfügen, da diese sogar die high-end luküs im gehäuse schlagen, jedoch weder den aufwandt, noch den preis (leider aber auch nicht ganz die leistung) einer wakü mitbringen.
alternativ ne h70 mit scythe slipstream 1900, wenn man auf das bisschen schnickschnack (wassertemp messung, direkte steuerung per usb+prog, einstellbare farbe der led am kühlkopf) verzichten kann.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Mai 2011)

was heißt denn bitte schlagen? Der Alpenföhn Matterhorn reicht locker aus um einen i7-2600k @4GHz und mehr zu kühlen punkt. Und das sehr geräuscharm. In den normalen Pc-Kategorien macht das wegen des hohen Preises keinen Sinn und außerdem werde ich nichts empfehlen mit dem ich selbst persönlich keine Erfahrungen gemacht, habe, so zB diese Waküs. Im High-End-Ultra System könnte man sichs überlgen, wobei ich hier sowieso anrate nochmals gesondert nachzufragen.


----------



## Aîm (17. Mai 2011)

schlagen heißt das hier: http://www.legitrevi...article/1590/7/
kann zwar auch unter messungenauigkeit fallen, da aber eine gewisse tendenz 

matterhorn dürfte wohl tatsächlich für so einiges reichen (betreibe atm selbst einen 2600k auf 4,6ghz@1,24vcore und kühle nur mit einem cooler master v8 (stockfan gegen einen slipstream 1900 ausgetauscht) und die temps sind in prime erreichen die 70° nicht, für alles drüber braucht man aber was stärkeres.
entweder greift man dann zu einer highend lukü (hat aber einen recht großen platz- und durchlüftungsbedarf, um effektiv zu sein), einer wakü (teuer, pc darf nicht mehr bewegt werden, da sonst das wasser ausm agb auslaufen kann), oder einem mittelding -einer kompaktkühlung- (vorteile von beiden, nachteile von keinem), was die 920 eben ist.


will hier jetzt aber keine diskussion über sinn oder unsinn lostreten.
war nur ein vorschlag zur weiteren optimierung des systems, wenn man etwas mehr kühlleistung braucht.


----------



## Orias_ (17. Mai 2011)

Good Job und danke für die Arbeit!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Mai 2011)

-


----------



## Enthrone8 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,



 da mein alter Haudegen so langsam aber ins Seniorenheim gehört, habe ich vor mir ein junges Ding zu kaufen. Orientiert habe ich mich an der 750 Euro-Variante orientiert. Die folgenen Komponenten möchte ich mir zulegen:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500 / 3.3 (174,-)

Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B SCMG-2100 (35,-)

Grafikkarte: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC (210,-)

RAM: 4096MB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3 PC1333 CL7 (40,-) 
Mainboard: MSI PH67S-C43 (B3) - Mainboard - ATX - iH67 (85,-)

Festplatte: SpinPoint F3EG Desktop Class HD503HI – F (36,-)

Laufwerk: DVD-Brenner (SATA) werde ich aus der alten Kiste ausbauen

Gehäuse: Centurion 5 II - Midi Tower (56,-)

Netzteil: CoolerMaster Silent Pro M500 (78,-)

Sind insgesamt ~707,-

 Die entscheidenden Fragen an euch sind:

 a.) Kann ich die Komponenten so bestellen?

 b.) Nicht zu 100% sicher bin ich beim Arbeitsspeicher. Sollte ich vielleicht doch einen anderen verwenden?

 c.) Brauch ich für das Gehäuse zusätzliche Lüfter (2 Lüfter sind wohl schon von Hause aus verbaut)?

 d.) Die onboard-Soundkarte ist ein 8Kanalchip. Kann ich da problemlos ein 5.1-System anschliessen?

 e.) Später möchte ich zusätzlich ein BluRay-Laufwerk einbauen. Ist das Netzteil dafür „gut" genug? 

 f.) Kann ich die Bildqualität von BluRay-Filmen auf einem 4 Jahre alten Fujitsu-Siemens-Monitor (22Zoll, widescreen) genießen oder wäre da ein neuer Monitor fällig?

 Ein Windows7 64bit liegt schon ganz ungeduldig im Hause herum.

 Was möchte ich damit machen? Den Detail-Regler von WoW ganz weit nach rechts ziehen und die Auflösung nach oben schrauben. Des Weiteren möchte ich aktuelle Strategietitel (Starcraft 2, Command and Conquer, etc.) spielen und Diablo 3 sollte in guter Qualität spielbar sein, wenn man das schon abschätzen kann.

 Ich denke mal mit BluRay-Filmen werde ich keine Probleme haben.



 Ich danke euch im Voraus für die Mühen.

 Freuen werde ich mich über Ratschläge, Hinweise und Antworten von eurer Seite.

 In freudiger Erwartung,



 Enthrone


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Mai 2011)

Enthrone8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht schonmal gut aus.


> a.) Kann ich die Komponenten so bestellen?


jap


> b.) Nicht zu 100% sicher bin ich beim Arbeitsspeicher. Sollte ich vielleicht doch einen anderen verwenden?


kannst im Prinzip den günstigsten ddr3-1333 nehmen.


> c.) Brauch ich für das Gehäuse zusätzliche Lüfter (2 Lüfter sind wohl schon von Hause aus verbaut)?


nein nur wenn du Wert auf 100% Silence legst, kannst du die Lüfter austauschen


> d.) Die onboard-Soundkarte ist ein 8Kanalchip. Kann ich da problemlos ein 5.1-System anschliessen?


Das soltle problemlos funktionieren.


> e.) Später möchte ich zusätzlich ein BluRay-Laufwerk einbauen. Ist das Netzteil dafür &#8222;gut" genug?


Bluray-Laufwerke verbrauchen kaum mehr als DVD-Laufwerke, und damit könntest du noch 5 Laufwerke anschließen.


> f.) Kann ich die Bildqualität von BluRay-Filmen auf einem 4 Jahre alten Fujitsu-Siemens-Monitor (22Zoll, widescreen) genießen oder wäre da ein neuer Monitor fällig?


Das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht weiß was du unter Bildquali verstehst. (wird 1920x1080 sein, deswegen FullHD möglich)


> Ein Windows7 64bit liegt schon ganz ungeduldig im Hause herum.
> 
> Was möchte ich damit machen? Den Detail-Regler von WoW ganz weit nach rechts ziehen und die Auflösung nach oben schrauben. Des Weiteren möchte ich aktuelle Strategietitel (Starcraft 2, Command and Conquer, etc.) spielen und Diablo 3 sollte in guter Qualität spielbar sein, wenn man das schon abschätzen kann.
> 
> ...


Sollte alles machbar sein.


----------



## Enthrone8 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

schönen Dank für die Beantwortung der Fragen. Dann kann die Bestellorgie ja losgehen.

Ich wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.

Enthrone


----------



## Nerifi (21. Mai 2011)

Nur ne kleine Frage wenn ich das richtig sehe ist im Performance PC eine Geforce Karte aber das Motherboard unterstützt nur Crossfire und kein SLI oder hab ich mich da verlesen?
Weil SLI würde dann doch aus sicht der Nachrüstbarkeit einer 2en Graka mehr Sinn machen oder?


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2011)

Das kommt halt darauf an. Mir persönlich wäre es zum Beispiel völlig egal, weil ich nie SLI verwenden würde. Ich steh nicht so auf Mikroruckler, Lärm und Monsterverbrauch. Für mich wäre es also uninteressant, weil ich stets nur immer Einzelkarten betreibe.
Wenn du SLI möchtest, dann solltest du darauf achten, klar.


----------



## bifrost1 (21. Mai 2011)

an und für sich gute zusammenstellungen 

habe jedoch noch ein paar fragen/anregungen:
1. Der 600 €-PC:
Warum ein 6kerner und eine schwache grafikkarte?
Die HD 5870 kostet etwa das selbe und ist stärker.
wenn man den x6 duch einen x4 955 ersetzt kann man die graka sogar gegen eine hd6950/gtx560ti tauschen, was ein krasses leistungsplus bringt.
2. Der 750 €-PC:


> AMDs momentan schnellste CPU


falsch. die schnellste cpu im moment ist die x4 980. der x6 hat zwar mehr kerne ist aber vom takt her langsamer.
gleiche wieder mit dem 6kerner...
spart man hier noch am ram(cl9 reicht locker und bleibt dann 20€ billiger) kann man sogar eine hd6970/gtx570 reinstecken->leistungsplus in spielen.
bei der intel version: warum ein p67 board und eine "normale" cpu? also non K version. k version va. bei dem kühler viel sinnvoller, die paar euro sollte man denk ich investieren.
3.





> Hier wird es in diesem Thread nur ein Intel-System geben, da AMDs momentane CPUs einfach nicht stark genug sind um mit den anderen Komponenten standzuhalten.


Das stimmt so nicht. Heutzutage, bzw, bei den auflösungen heutzutage(1280x1024 aufwärts) limitiert die gpu und nicht die cpu. man kann mit einer gtx580 keinen x4 955 auslasten, zumindest nicht in einer auflösung, in der sich diese karte lohnt.
4.Der 850 €-PC:
alternativ: eine hd6970 und wieder reichen die niedrigeren latenzen, scharfe latenzen von cl7 oder ähnlichem bringen heutzutage ein leistungsplus von etwa 1-3%, kosten aber gut und gerne 50% mehr, das gleiche gilt für ram takt ab 1333mhz.
5. Der Performance-PC:
i7 raus gegen i5 2500k tauschen, dann eine gtx580 anstatt der gtx 570 oc.
wieder billigerer ram.
6.Der Über-PC:
du hast recht, hat nicht viel mit vernunft zu tun aber es gibt leute die leisten sich das, aber auch hier ein paar kritikpunkte ;-)
ram...
mainboard normaler p67 chipsatz kein z68, bei den preisen setzt man nicht mehr auf integrierte grafik.
netzteil reicht ein 550W nt auch aus, solange kein sli betrieben wird...
spinpoint gegen eine "green" platte mit 5400upm ersetzen, als datengrab, für wichtiges ist die ssd da.
7. allgemeines:


> HD6870 die um einiges mehr Leistung parat hällt!


hm, ~10fps...
bei allen intel boards den B3-Stepping chipsatz nicht vergessen.
würde die samsung wenn dann in der 1TB varainte empfehlen, kostet 10€ mehr aber das doppelte an speicherplatz, dass samsung keine hdds mehr herstellt sondern die sparte an seagate gegangen ist, wäre ich vorsichtig das für juni noch zu raten, denn es werden keine samsung mehr hergestellt, lieber gleich zu western digital oder seagate.


----------



## Blut und Donner (21. Mai 2011)

bifrost schrieb:


> an und für sich gute zusammenstellungen
> 
> habe jedoch noch ein paar fragen/anregungen:
> 1. Der 600 &#8364;-PC:
> ...



A. Ob die CPU oder GPU limitiert hängt alleine vom Test / Spiel ab. 
B. Die Systeme sind auf Zukunftstauglichkeit erstellt, deswegen Den 6-Kerner statt der besseren GPU, stichwort aufrüstbarkeit und stichwort profit von 6 Kernen gegenüber 4
C. Falsch. Schnell ist eine relative Bezeichnung für die Geschwindigkeit, auf Computer bezogen, Performance. Da sind Frequenzen / Taktraten sowas von egal, das ist auf die Performance bezogen, und in Tests die alle Kerne zur Geltung bringen ist der X6 1100T die schnellste CPU von AMD.
D. Ich verwende die G.Skill ECOs hauptsächlich wegen der niedrigeren Betriebsspannung, nicht wegen den niedrigeren Latenzen. Das führt zu einer längeren Lebenszeit.
E. Z68 hat nicht nur die integrierte Grafik gegenüber P67 als Vorteil und gehört einfach in einen Über-PC rein. Hier klicken für genauere Infos.
F. Ich verwende im Über-PC das stärkere Netzteil, aus Sicht einer möglichen Aufrüstung, denn wer soviel Geld in einen PC investiert will immer auf dem neusten Stand sein, außerdem hat ein Netzteil, wenn es nur zu 50-60% ausgelastet ist die beste Effizienz.
G. Western Digital ist einfach zu teuer, die nächste Zusammenstellung wird aber andere Festplatten vorsehen, 500GB reichen für mich und die meisten anderen locker aus, wer mehr braucht, soll die 1TB Variante nehmen.


----------



## bifrost1 (21. Mai 2011)

A. Synthetischer Benchmark also, wirklich interessant, imho sind die teile einfach nur ne schwanzverlängerung/unrelevant. es kommt viel mehr auf die art an, die der rechner beansprucht wird, quake 3 mit 640x480 wird zu einem cpu limit führen. crysis in 5760x1080 max details kantenglättung wird zu einem gpu limit führen, fast jede noch so popelige 1kern cpu mit 2.5ghz kann crysis auf 640x480 in minimal einstellungen laufen lassen, graka kann ne gtx580 sein und es wird zum cpu limit->einstellungs- nicht spielabhängig.
B. solange keine neue konsolen gen. in aussicht ist, werden bis auf wenige ausnahmen nicht mehr als 2kerne gebraucht... in games.
C. richtig, aber sie skalieren einfach nicht so viel besser als 4kerner. 90€ x4 vs 150€ x6, da müsste ein 6kerner 60%mehr leisten um sich zu lohnen, zukunftssicher wären im moment nur bd boards bei amd.
D. verständlich, jedoch kann man trotzdem 15€ sparen mit cl9. und nochmal 15€ wenn man die rams nicht länger als 10jahre nutzen will und dafür 1.5v nimmt.
E. stimmt, es hat noch einige vorteile die manche mehr, manche weniger sinnvoll sind, aber in einen über pc würde ich viel mehr einen lga1366 stecken, ist einfach ein enthusiasten sockel, im gegensatz zu 1155 und so einen pc mit luft zu kühlen wäre schon fast ketzerei. 
F. starkes netzteil schön und teuer, aber 350W reale leistung bei 50%load zieht dir kaum ein system, der intel noch weniger als der amd, siehe 32nm...
G. WD ist nicht signifikant teurer, solange es nicht um platten für den dauerbetrieb geht.

nochmal:
bei den auflösungen und einstellungen heutzutage ist es eher ein gpu limit deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum du einen 6kerner empfiehlst der fast genausoviel kostet wie die graka, die viel mehr beansprucht wird, bei mir machen sichs meistens 4 meiner 6 kerne beim spielen gemütlich sind aber nicht dabei irgendwie leistung zu liefern. die graka läuft jedoch unter viel höherer last. auch der i7 lohnt sich bei dem 950€ pc nicht, da games nicht von HT profitieren, das teil aber n gutes stückchen mehr kostet als n i5 2500k.


----------



## Skymek (23. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Anmerkungen:
> Statt der Geforce GTX 460 ist im Budgetpc auch eine Radeon HD6850 denkbar.
> Statt der Geforce GTX 560 Ti ist als Grafikkarte im 750 Euro Pc auch eine Radeon HD6950 möglich.
> Wer im Performance PC noch ein Quäntchen mehr Leistung will, legt noch etwas drauf um eine Radeon HD6970 OC statt der Geforce GTX570 OC einbauen zu können



du schreibst möglich. Soweit wie ich das gelesen habe nehmen sich beide Karten ja wirklich nicht viel. Allerdings gibts ja bei den 6950 Karten die Möglichkeit sie auf eine 6970 zuflashen und außerdem besitzen sie 2GB Ram. Welche empfiehlst du denn unter den Gesichtspunkte. Im speziellen wäre das bei mir diese 2 Kanditaten.


MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk
 
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
oder gäbs da noch andere gute Alternative (mit Guter Kühlung und relativ leise)


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2011)

Skymek schrieb:


> du schreibst möglich. Soweit wie ich das gelesen habe nehmen sich beide Karten ja wirklich nicht viel. Allerdings gibts ja bei den 6950 Karten die Möglichkeit sie auf eine 6970 zuflashen und außerdem besitzen sie 2GB Ram. Welche empfiehlst du denn unter den Gesichtspunkte. Im speziellen wäre das bei mir diese 2 Kanditaten.
> 
> 
> MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk
> ...



Wenn du keine Präferenzen bezügl Treiber hättest (die ich bei NVidia klar stabiler und das Treibereinstellungscenter übersichtlicher finde) würde ich, keine Ahnung nehmen. Wie du ja bereits gesagt hast, nehmen sich die beiden Karten echt nicht viel. Wenn du dir es zutraust, die HD6950 zu flashen, dann solltest du natürlich die nehmen (Garantieverlust natürlich inklusive, wobei das natürlich auch immer die Frage des Nachweises ist.) Bei der GTX560 würde ich aber nicht die MSI nehmen, da da MSI kein sonderlicher Glücksgriff gelungen ist. 

günstige Empfehlung GTX560: http://gh.de/a610466.html
teurere Empfehlung GTX560: http://gh.de/a610634.html

bei der HD6950, kannst du ruhig die MSI-Karte nehmen, da gibt es keine die besonders heraussticht (weder schlecht noch gut) 

2GB Grafikspeicher bringen dir nur bei extrem hohen Auflösungen ÜBER 1920x1200 etwas. 

Die Entscheidung GTX560 <> HD6950 kann ich dir leider nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Skymek (23. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Präferenzen bezügl Treiber hättest (die ich bei NVidia klar stabiler und das Treibereinstellungscenter übersichtlicher finde) würde ich, keine Ahnung nehmen. Wie du ja bereits gesagt hast, nehmen sich die beiden Karten echt nicht viel. Wenn du dir es zutraust, die HD6950 zu flashen, dann solltest du natürlich die nehmen (Garantieverlust natürlich inklusive, wobei das natürlich auch immer die Frage des Nachweises ist.) Bei der GTX560 würde ich aber nicht die MSI nehmen, da da MSI kein sonderlicher Glücksgriff gelungen ist.
> 
> günstige Empfehlung GTX560: http://gh.de/a610466.html
> teurere Empfehlung GTX560: http://gh.de/a610634.html



ja das Controlcenter von ATI ist schon etwas unhandlich, aber das hab ich zZ auch also sollte das nicht stören. Gut das mit dem Garantieverlust hatte ich noch nicht beachtet. Stellt denn die MSI Variante der 6950 die "beste" Kühlvariante (gute Kühlung +Leise) für diese Reihe dar oder gibts doch noch andere Kandidaten. Die Selbe Frage bei der Gigabyte Karte, sehr hoch getaktet wie ähnliche Modelle, ist die ja schon von Haus aus wie ich das sehe ^^.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Mai 2011)

Na gut, klar empfehlen kann ich dir dir Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 FleX. Laut gerade überflogenem Test wirklich ein schönes Teil.


----------



## Skymek (23. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Na gut, klar empfehlen kann ich dir dir Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 FleX. Laut gerade überflogenem Test wirklich ein schönes Teil.



also in Anbetracht das die Gigabyte Karten wohl sehr laut sind egal ob unter Last (61,4db) oder im Idle Modus (54,9db), werd ich wohl zu der greifen.


----------



## bifrost1 (24. Mai 2011)

Skymek schrieb:


> also in Anbetracht das die Gigabyte Karten wohl sehr laut sind egal ob unter Last (61,4db) oder im Idle Modus (54,9db), werd ich wohl zu der greifen.


55db im idle? weißt du wie laut diese karte wäre?!
das ist mit gehobener stimme sprechen.
wenn du angst um garantie hast führt kein weg um die hd 6950pcs++ bei der verlierste druchs flashen die garantie nicht.
oder xfx karten, falls du den kühler wechseln möchtest(evga bei nvidia) bei der gtx560 brauchst du kein spezielles design, die karte is im ref design schon angenehm leise.


----------



## Skymek (24. Mai 2011)

bifrost schrieb:


> 55db im idle? weißt du wie laut diese karte wäre?!
> das ist mit gehobener stimme sprechen.
> wenn du angst um garantie hast führt kein weg um die hd 6950pcs++ bei der verlierste druchs flashen die garantie nicht.
> oder xfx karten, falls du den kühler wechseln möchtest(evga bei nvidia) bei der gtx560 brauchst du kein spezielles design, die karte is im ref design schon angenehm leise.



ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ^^ weil die gigabyte so laut ist werd ich zu einer 6950 greifen. Nach dem ich jetzt noch ein bissle rumgelesen habe, vor allem auf engl Seiten, ist ja die einzige 560 ti variante die noch halbwegs leise ist die Twin Frorz II OC von Msi, die aber natürlich schon ordentlich Leistung gegenüber der Gigabyte verliert.

Wie meinst du das eigentlich das ich da die Garantie nicht verlieren würde?


----------



## Aîm (25. Mai 2011)

Skymek schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ^^ weil die gigabyte so laut ist werd ich zu einer 6950 greifen. Nach dem ich jetzt noch ein bissle rumgelesen habe, vor allem auf engl Seiten, ist ja die einzige 560 ti variante die noch halbwegs leise ist die Twin Frorz II OC von Msi, die aber natürlich schon ordentlich Leistung gegenüber der Gigabyte verliert.
> 
> Wie meinst du das eigentlich das ich da die Garantie nicht verlieren würde?


ich hab die gigabyte gtx 560 ti (oc @ 950 mhz) und das einzige was ich höre ist der scythe slipstream 1900 am cpu-kühler...
so viel zum thema gigabyte und laut


----------



## bifrost1 (25. Mai 2011)

die GB kühler haben auch einen ganz guten ruf und die teile sind leise. zur frozr würd ich nicht greifen die karten sind nicht so dolle. wie schon gesagt, es reicht eine gtx560 im ref design, des is bereits angenehm leise.
man kann eine 6950 ja auf eine 6970 flashen zumindest teilweise und powercolor gibt auf seine pcs++ volle garantie sollte das flaseh schief gehen. wenn du wert auf stille legst, könnte dich auch ein aftermarketcooler interessieren dann würde ich zu evga oder xfx greifen, wenn man die produkte bei denen registriert und es mit ihnen abspricht, dann darf man den kühler wechseln bei voller garantie solange man das richtig macht, also pcb usw nicht verkratzen oder spawa kühler vergessen usw.


----------



## BoomLabor (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo. 

Ich habe auch eine kleine Frage.

Ich habe mir überlegt einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen da mein alter nen Kurzschluss hatte und mein LapTop langsam aber sicher nicht mehr spieletauglich ist.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist:

Lohnt es sich einen günstigen PC zu kaufen und den nach und nach aufzurüsten?
*Die Budget-Variante *spricht mich schon an. 
Ich habe halt nicht das Geld in der nähsten Zeit. Lohnt es sich bei dem Modell auch noch in 2 Jahren aufzurüsten? Oder ist das Mainboard für späterer Hardware nicht mehr geeignet oder sowas in der Art?

Mir geht es dabei hauptsächlich um einer zukunftssicheren Grundausstattung. Er soll hauptsache fürs Nachrüsten gut sein.
So das ich relativ günstig den Rechner bekomme, und in paar Monaten halt ne bessere Grafikkarte reinknallen kann.

Wünsche: 
Zukunftssicheres Mainboard
Nachrüstbarkeit auch in 4 Jahren (oder so ähnlich)
Evtl eine Top-Cpu (Da ich die am wenigsten nachkaufen will . . . )


Ich hoffe ich habe meine Frage und meine Meinung nicht zu umständlich umschrieben . . .


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2011)

Alle deine Punkte erfüllt unser Budgetpc für 450-500 Euro! Ein zukunftssicheres AM3+ Board, auf die auch Buldozerprozessoren die erst demnächst rauskommen passen. Die jetzige CPU ist aber auch schon sehr stark und dazu noch eine gute Grafikkarte. Eigentlich das perfekte Teil für dich.


----------



## BoomLabor (25. Mai 2011)

Bei vielen Mediamarkt Pcs etc. gibt es immer einen Haken. Und meistens lohnt es sich bei diesen Rechnern garnicht erst nachzurüsten.
Das soll halt anders sein.

Kann ich wenn ich will aus dem 450€ Rechner auch in 3 Jahren noch ein HardwareMonster machen wenn ich will?
Oder wäre da wieder ein Neukauf besser? 

Habe halt nur Angst das ich mir nen Rechner kaufe und in 2 Jahren eh wieder einen neuen kaufen muss, da aus dem alten doch nix mehr zu holen ist.
Und "wie stark" ist die jetzige CPU? Was lässt sich mit dem Rechner spielen, ohne neue Dinge dazu zu kaufen?

Könnte man selbst bei dem Rechner was einsparen um einen noch bessere CPU zu bekommen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Mai 2011)

Das macht keinen Sinn, wenn du noch mehr an der Grafikkarte sparst, dann kannst du überall den Regler auf Mittel-Niedrig lassen. Das Ding ist schon sehr gut aufeinander abgestimmt, Du kannst die CPU ja auch noch übertakten, ist ja eine übertaktungsfreudige Black-Edition.


----------



## NoHeroIn (29. Mai 2011)

Hey!

Ein Freund hat mir dieses Forum bzw. den Thread hier empfohlen. Ich hätte gern nen neuen PC weil mein jetziger nicht mehr lange durchhält. Mein maximales Budget liegt bei 450€. Ok, da passt euer Budget-PC ja halbwegs rein, allerdings möchte ich 1TB Festplatte und eher 6 oder 8 GB RAM. Dafür würde ich auf die Möglichkeit, die neusten Spiele zu spielen gern verzichten. 

Ich benutze den PC hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Musik hören und Bilder bearbeiten. An Spielen sollte vielleicht The Witcher laufen oder Oblivion. Oder Sims 2. Sowas halt. 

Danke für's durchlesen!


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Mai 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Ein Freund hat mir dieses Forum bzw. den Thread hier empfohlen. Ich hätte gern nen neuen PC weil mein jetziger nicht mehr lange durchhält. Mein maximales Budget liegt bei 450&#8364;. Ok, da passt euer Budget-PC ja halbwegs rein, allerdings möchte ich 1TB Festplatte und eher 6 oder 8 GB RAM. Dafür würde ich auf die Möglichkeit, die neusten Spiele zu spielen gern verzichten.
> 
> ...



Alles Klar:


 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 ~ 93,-
 Kühlung: Boxed
 Grafikkarte: Radeon HD5770 ~ 90,-
 RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto ~ 60,-
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1 ~ 71,-
 Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1000GB ~ 54,-
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 370 ~ 34,-
 Netzteil: Cougar A 400 ~ 43,-

-> 464 Euro, falls du keine so starke Grafik brauchst, kannst du auch ne HD5750 nehmen und stattdessen (was ich empfehlen würde, einen besseren Lüfter, den der boxed ist schon zu hören)


----------



## NoHeroIn (29. Mai 2011)

Hey, danek schön! Ging ja echt schnell. =)

Hab nur leider vergessen, dass das betriebssystem, windows (kein Linux), im Preis enthalten sein sollte. Ist aber nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Mai 2011)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Hey, danek schön! Ging ja echt schnell. =)
> 
> Hab nur leider vergessen, dass das betriebssystem, windows (kein Linux), im Preis enthalten sein sollte. Ist aber nicht so wichtig.



Na gut, dann:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555 ~ 70,-
 Kühlung: Boxed
 Grafikkarte: Radeon HD6670 ~ 62,-
 RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto ~ 60,-
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1 ~ 71,-
 Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1000GB ~ 54,-
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
 Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 370 ~ 34,-
 Netzteil: Cougar A 350 ~ 36,-
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit ~ 66,-

währen dann 472 Euro, aber weiter reduzieren geht hier nicht.


----------



## Palimbula (29. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> ...
> währen dann 472 Euro, aber weiter reduzieren geht hier nicht.



Würde schon gehen und sogar inkl. Bildschirmausgabe --> http://www.amazon.de/Texas-Instruments-TI-Voyage-200/dp/B00012BF9M


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Mai 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Würde schon gehen und sogar inkl. Bildschirmausgabe --> http://www.amazon.de...0/dp/B00012BF9M


----------



## NoHeroIn (29. Mai 2011)

Cool, danke nochmal!


----------



## Dharma (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich häng mich hier auch mal mit ran. Ein neuer Rechner zum zocken solls sein. In erster Linie WoW, Rift und für die Zukunft SWTOR. 
Jetzt habe ich dieses Angebot hier vorliegen:

 5,25" DVD-RW 1 x 13,80 EUR 13,80 EUR
 3,5" 500GB 1 x 25,89 EUR 25,89 EUR
 Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm 2 x 4,89 EUR 9,78 EUR
 Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 1 x 11,44 EUR 11,44 EUR
 Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit 1 x 59,50 EUR 59,50 EUR
 Enermax EES400AWT-ErP (400W) 1 x 50,37 EUR 50,37 EUR
 Compucase 6AG1 Midi-Tower 1 x 43,67 EUR 43,67 EUR
 Intel SSD 320 Series 120GB, 2.5" 1 x 142,67 EUR 142,67 EUR
 Intel DH61BE (B3), Socket 1155, USB 3.0 1 x 55,63 EUR 55,63 EUR
 DDR3 4GB 2 x 26,50 EUR 53,00 EUR
 Scythe Grand Kama Cross 1 x 27,50 EUR 27,50 EUR
 GeForce GTX 560Ti 1 x 162,90 EUR 162,90 EUR
 Core i5-2400 1 x 130,51 EUR 130,51 EUR
 Assemblierung, Test, BS-System-Installation,
 Versand 45,27 EUR

Wären insgesamt 990,- Euro inkl. MwSt.

Für das was ich damit vorhabe sollte es ja locker die nächsten paar Jährchen ausreichen. 

System ok? Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ok? Wäre für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Dharma


----------



## painschkes (30. Mai 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wären 948,43&#8364; - wobei du den Mugen selbst einbauen müsstest.

/Edit : RAM ist 2x drin - also 8GB - bei 4GB wären es 914,70. _


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Ist in diesem Fall aber nur eine 60GB SSD drin und keine 120GB.


----------



## Dharma (30. Mai 2011)

Selbst einbauen ist leider nicht - hab zwei linke Hände was das angeht und null Plan davon wie ein Computer von innen aussieht.


----------



## Soramac (30. Mai 2011)

Ansicht ist das kein schlechtes Angebot, nur was etwas Sorgen macht , waere das 400 Watt Netzteil. Ist nicht gerade viel ...


----------



## Dharma (30. Mai 2011)

Hm, wegen dem Netzteil hatte ich auch bedenken, wurde mir aber so erklärt:

"braucht die GTX 560Ti maximal 356 Watt unter Last. allerdings braucht das Testsystem mind. 60W mehr, als meine Emfehlung. Eher sogar mehr. Das heisst selbst ein 400W Netzteil wäre maximal zu 75% ausgelastet. Das lässt auch genug Luft für weitere Erweiterungen."

Also meint Ihr ist das so ok? Nicht überteuert oder iwie von der Zusammenstellung totaler murks.


----------



## Palimbula (31. Mai 2011)

Dharma schrieb:


> ...
> 5,25" DVD-RW 1 x 13,80 EUR 13,80 EUR
> 3,5" 500GB 1 x 25,89 EUR 25,89 EUR
> Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm 2 x 4,89 EUR 9,78 EUR
> ...



Wer bereit ist 1000€ für einen Computer auszugeben, sollte am Netzteil nicht sparen. Ein 400W Netzteil für dieses System, insbesondere bei einer eingebauten GTX560 ist, gelinde gesagt, mutig. Ein gutes 500W-Netzteil sollte es schon sein, ansonsten gibst du unter Umständen das Geld für den PC zweimal aus, da er dir beim ersten Mal abraucht.


----------



## Dharma (1. Juni 2011)

Hab das Netzteil jetzt durch eins mit 500W tauschen lassen und den Rechner ansonsten so bestellt. 

Danke an alle die drübergeguckt haben und für die Tips.


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

Moin zusammen,

da ich mich gerade nach nem neuen Pc umschaue wollte ich mal fragen was ihr Technik Freaks  von dem Angebot hier haltet 

http://cgi.ebay.de/I...=item53e7c0ecfc

oder das angebot für knapp 100 Euro mehr:
http://cgi.ebay.de/T...=item1c19fe454f

oder  das Grundegrüst das sehr billig wäre 
http://cgi.ebay.de/A...=item2563811caf


würden mir alle 3 nur als Grundgerüst dienen da ich Festplatte, Grafikkarte DVD laufwerk zuhause habe.


Finde das angebot gut weil da halt direkt der I7 2600 mit nem passendem Motherboard und RAM mit dabei ist sowie nen gehäuse, weil mein derzeitiges minitower gehäuse zu klein ist 


Und wie gesagt mir gehts um nen günstiges Grundgerüst sprich gehäuse + i7 2600 cpu +Motherboard + Netzteil und noch 4 gb Ram, den rest hab ich zuhause^^



Freue mich auf Antworten

Gruß Gorfi


----------



## Palimbula (2. Juni 2011)

Nennt mich altbacken oder rückständig, aber ich würde keine der drei "Kisten" kaufen. In keinem ist ein ATX-Mainboard verbaut, sondern lediglich ein µATX-Board. Ebenfalls sprechen gegen die drei Computer, dass keine definitven Angaben über die jeweiligen Netzteile gemacht werden. Je nachdem was für eine Grfaikkarte du hast, kann der Einbau selbiger sehr schnell zu einem neuen Netzteil führen. Über den boxed-Kühler kann man streiten. Kommt es dich nicht günstiger BOard, RAM, CPU, Netzteil und Gehäuse einzeln zu kaufen? Da sollte ein Budget von 500€ doch reichen, oder?


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

ja wäre auch eine idee, nur mir gings halt um so nen komplett paket damit ich zuhause nichts mehr soo viel rumschrauben muss^^ und bei den aufrüstkits die ich gepostet habe ist ja schon alles zusammengebaut und geprüft. 

Aber hast recht da ist kein ATX board drauf, kann mir wer vill nen aufrüstkit also nen i7 2600 mit nem atx board posten?


----------



## mristau (2. Juni 2011)

ich würde eher empfehlen ein Gehäuse einzeln, bzw. evtl mit gescheitem Netzteil zu kaufen und dazu vom Computer Händler ein Bundle mit Motherboard/CPU/Kühler/RAM oder eben einzeln, bei Arlt z.B. gabs immer diese Bundles in verschiedensten Preisklassen

Gehäuse kaufe ich persönlich immer am liebsten direkt im Laden, weil ich es dort anschauen kann, evtl ausmessen und auch die Verarbeitung sehen kann

Direkt auf der ersten Seite im Thread gibts ansonsten genügend zusammengestellte Systeme, wenn du nen I7 2600 willst, nimm dir einfach ein passendes Motherboard dort raus und den RAM und fertig
Oder schaust auf Alternate im PC Builder, wählst deine CPU aus und dann ein passendes Motherboard, was für Features du brauchst, weisst eh immer am besten W-Lan, 2 GBit Lan, USB2/3 etc..


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

noch ne frage, reicht auch nen i5 2500 oder ist der leistungsverlust zu groß zum i7 2600 zu groß? weil dann hol ich mir lieber den i7


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> noch ne frage, reicht auch nen i5 2500 oder ist der leistungsverlust zu groß zum i7 2600 zu groß? weil dann hol ich mir lieber den i7


Was genau hast du denn vor, mit dem PC zu machen?
Ein bemerkstenswerter Unterschied wäre, dass der i7 über Hyperthreading verfügt, der i5 eben nicht. Allerdings benötigst du dann auch Anwendungen, die davon überhaupt profitieren können.


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

was ist eigentlich der gravierende unterschied zwischen nem ATX und nem µATX Board? damit ich weiß was ich mir einbau


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

ich brauch nen rechner mit viel leistung im anwendungsbereich da ich selbständig bin und viel im Admin bereich mache und das viel leistung saugt wenn ich mit 2 bildschirmen arbeite und unzählige dateien bzw programme offen habe, desweiteren brauch ich auch viel leistung beim zocken^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Kurz gesagt, die Große. ATX und Micro-ATX (µATX) sind die gängigen Formen bei Desktop-PC-Gehäusen. Gibt natürlich noch mehr: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX-Format
Und logischer Weise, je kleiner das Board, um so weniger Anschlüsse.

Edit: Dann die wichtigste Frage: Wie viel möchstest du im Endeffekt ausgeben? Und bitte editere deine Beiträge, Doppelposts sind nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

ich dachte für das grundgerüst also cpu, motherboard, gehäuse, netzeil und vill noch ram so an 400 Euro wenn das preislich machbar wäre, wobei es kein teures motherboard sein muss, hauptsache das system läuft stabil und die leistung passt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. Juni 2011)

Dann aus dem Kopf: 

CPU: 170 Euro
Mainboard: 80 Euro
RAM (4 Gig): 40 Euro
Netzteil (550 WATT): 80 Euro
Gehäuse: 40 euro

Einsparen kannst du sowohl bei beim Netzteil sowie beim Gehäuse. Beim Netzteil würde ich aber davon abraten unter 70 Euro zu gehen (und von den Markenherstellern somit weg). Der Preis für die CPU ist an einen i5 2500k angelehnt. Für einen i7 2600 zahlst du etwa 100 Euro mehr.


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

Kannst mir vill noch die genauen Daten zu deinem letztem Post sagen, am besten welches motherboard du meinst für den preis und welchen ram und netzteil das ich mal nach den teilen schau für den preis den du geschrieben hast.

wäre nett wenn du mir dazu noch nen motherboard raussuchst welches zu nem i7 2600 passt.

wäre dir dafür sehr dankbar 


grüßle


----------



## Gorfindel (2. Juni 2011)

hab mir nochmal den hier angeschaut http://cgi.ebay.de/w...d=p5197.c0.m619

bei dem anbieter/hersteller kann man sich auch noch nen stärkeres netzteil einbauen lassen sprich 500/600 watt sowie nen besseres motherboard, zur auswahl wäre da unter anderem das asrock h55de3 das auch 4 Speicherbänke hat damit ich den speicher gut aufrüsten kann, und das system wäre halt schon komplett zusammengebaut und getestet von dem Fachhändler.

Wenn ich dann das bessere netzteil und motherboard einbau komm i auf ca 400 Euro und hab nen system was getestet ist und dann auch stabil laufen sollte und ich spar mir den stress mit selbereinbauen und mach womöglich noch was kaputt 


Wäre das nicht etwas mal davon abgesehn das es jetzt keine Highend kombonenten sind, auser die Cpu.

Oder wie sieht die leistung aus wenn ich den AMD Phenom II X6 1100T BE verbaue anstatt den i7 2600? ist da ein großer unterschied?


----------



## Palimbula (3. Juni 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> hab mir nochmal den hier angeschaut http://cgi.ebay.de/w...d=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> bei dem anbieter/hersteller kann man sich auch noch nen stärkeres netzteil einbauen lassen sprich 500/600 watt sowie nen besseres motherboard, zur auswahl wäre da unter anderem das asrock h55de3 das auch 4 Speicherbänke hat damit ich den speicher gut aufrüsten kann, und das system wäre halt schon komplett zusammengebaut und getestet von dem Fachhändler.
> 
> ...



Ich würde es begrüssen wenn du nur in einem Thread nach einem neuen System fragen würdest --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/185739-was-haltet-ihr-von-dem-pc/

Danke


----------



## (LP)_Matze (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebe Comminity 
will eure Diskussion nicht stören, aber ich wollte mir auch einen neuen PC
zulegen und dachte ich schreib die Details mal rein und die die von diesem Metier mehr verstehen
als ich könnten ja schreiben wie sie das System beurteilen, wäre sehr nett von euch 

Verwende den PC eig nur zum Spielen, falls ich mal zeit dazu hab und zwar Games wie
Thw Witcher 2, Mass Effect 3, Fable 3 usw.

Hier die Details

Prozessor:
Hersteller	                Intel®
CPU	                        Core™ i7-2600 Prozessor der zweiten Generation
Anzahl Prozessorkerne	        4
Taktfrequenz	                2,80 GHz, Intel® Turbo-Boost 2.0 bis zu 3,80 GHz
Cache, FSB	                8 MB Intel® Smart-Cache

Arbeitsspeicher:
Größe (M	                8192 MB
Typ	                        DDR3
MHz	                        1333
Verbaute Plätze	                4
Max. Erweiterung auf (M	16384 MB

Mainboard:
Chipsatz	                Intel® P67

Grafikkarte:
Grafikkartenhersteller	        NVIDIA
Grafikchip/-karte	        GTX 460
Grafikspeicher dediziert	1024 MB
DirectX	11

Festplatte:
Kapazität (G	               1000 MB
Festplattentyp	               SATA2
Anzahl	                       1
Größe je Platte (G	       1000 GB
Umdrehungen/Minute	       7200

Ausstattung:
Netzteil (Leistung)	       450 Watt

Gehäuse:
Formfaktor	               Mini ATX-Tower
Gewicht in kg	               13,6
Abmessungen mm (BxHxT)	       180 x 465 x 408

Software:
Betriebssystem OEM	       Microsoft® Windows® 7 Home Premium (64 Bit)
Sicherheitssoftware OEM	       McAfee® (60 Tage)

Der komplette PC würde 899€ kosten.
Würd mich freuen wenn ihr einfach sagen könntet wie ihr den PC für meine
Anwendungen (größtenteils zocken xD) bewertet 

Also wünsch euch noch ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß online 
Bis dann

Lg Matze


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Juni 2011)

keine genauen angaben zum netzteil, mainboard und zum gehäuse, völlig überdimensionierte CPU im vgl. zur GPU. Schau dir dochmal unseren 750 Euro PC + windows auf der ersten Seite an.


----------



## Palimbula (4. Juni 2011)

Ich kann mich Blut und Donner nur anschliessen. Bis auf die CPU und das Betriebssystem wird bei keinem Bauteil der Hersteller geschweige denn das Modell genannt. Selbst die Angabe der GPU (GTX460) ist nicht wirklich aussagefähig, da es auch hier große Unterschiede, je nach Hersteller der Karte, geben kann. Auf Grund des Preises, denke ich dass es sich bei den einzelnen Bauteilen um "Kassengestelle" handelt, ergo sehr günstige Bauteile.


----------



## (LP)_Matze (4. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre dieser PC hier? 
Ist von hardwareversand.de, hab mal nachgeschaut die sollen ganz gut und kompetent sein.

Zubehör: 	              Manual,Treiber(CD)
Besonderheiten_Z2: 	      DirectX 11 fähig extrem schnelle Grafikperformance, neuste Intel PU Technologie, Sehr schnelle HDD-Performance
FDD-Controller: 	              1x 2,88MB
Steckplatz PCI-Express x16:    2
S/PDIF: 	                      Ja
max. Anzahl S-ATA-Geräte:      6xSATA300 + 2xSATA600
Prozessor: 	              Intel® Core i5-2500K
Sound on Board: 	              7.1 - Kanal Realtek ALC 892
DVD-Brenner: 	              Samsung SH-223C
Jumperless: 	              Ja
System Monitoring: 	      Ja
Crossfire-tauglich: 	      Nein     
Grafik: 	                      Gigabyte GeForce GTX560-TI OC 1280 MB DDR5 HDCP
Max. Speicher:	              32GB
Steckplatz PCI-Express x1:     3
Chipsatz: 	              Intel P67
Power Management: 	      Ja
PS/2: 	                      Keyboard
TV-out: 	                      Ja (HDMI)
Lüfter: 	                      Scythe Katana 3
Video-in: 	              Nein
SLI-fähig: 	              Ja
Raid: 	                      0,1,5,10
Speichertakt: 	              1333 MHz DDR3, CL9
Hauptspeicher (Dual-Channel):  8GB-KIT DDR3 Corsair PC1333
USB 2.0: 	              8xUSB 2+4 optional+2xUSB3
DVI: 	                      2x + 1x mini-HDMI
Mainboard: 	              ASUS P8P67 R3, 1155,ATX, DDR3
Software_Z2: 	              Treiber, Utilities Ahead Nero OEM Essentials System Software Utilities
Gehäuse: 	              Xigmatek Midgard
Festplatte: 	              Samsung EcoGreen F4 2000GB
On-Board Netzwerk: 	      LAN 10/100/1000 MBit
Firewire: 	              Ja
Betriebssystem: 	              Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Audio-Schnittstellen: 	      Line in/out, Mic-in, Front-out
Netzteil: 	              be quiet! Pure Power 530W
Steckplatz PCI: 	              2

Der Preis liegt bei 878€. Auf der Seite lassen sich zwar auch PC´s zusammenstellen aber da ich davon so gut wie
keine Ahnung habe dachte ich der wäre sicher besser als die fertig PC´s aus media markt und co.

Lg Matze


----------



## wowfighter (4. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> *Die Budget-Variante*
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE ~ 89,-
> Kühlung: Boxed
> ...



Moin,
könnt ihr mir mal verraten woher ihr diese Hardware (Oben Markiert) in dem Preisbereich findet?
Die GTX 460 1GB finde ich am "Billigsten" für ~ 146 Euro und den 955 AMD für ~ 105 Euro.
Danke für die Antwort, würde mir den PC gerne so zusammen stellen wenn ich noch was "sparen" könnte ^^

mfg


----------



## Palimbula (4. Juni 2011)

Die Preise sind mittlerweile 3 Wochen alt --> da kann sich im IT-Sektor vieles ändern, vor allem Preise  Ansonsten schaue mal bei diversen Preissuchmaschinen, z. B. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/ oder http://www.idealo.de/ nach den aktuellen Preisen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (4. Juni 2011)

die preise sind keine 3 wochen alt, ich hab die vorgestern aktualisiert 

gh.de wie ich geschrieben habe, preissuchmaschiene und den günstigsten preis, aufgerundet.


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Juni 2011)

also ich weiß nicht, ich komme bei Alternate, wenn ich die 850€ Variante zusammen baue nicht annähernd an den Preis ran! ich bin bei 960 € Oo


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> also ich weiß nicht, ich komme bei Alternate, wenn ich die 850€ Variante zusammen baue nicht annähernd an den Preis ran! ich bin bei 960 € Oo


Hm, bei Hardwareversand bekommt man alles ohne Versand & Zusammenbau für ~855€, jedoch ist nicht alles sofort lieferbar. 

PS: Muss nicht das billigste Angebot sein.


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Juni 2011)

jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage: ich habe jetzt bei Hardwareversand den 850&#8364; PC weitgehend zusammengebaut, nur sagt der mir dass die [font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express*[/font] nicht in das system passt ?! was ist da los ? 
Ich kann ledeglich die [font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 OC, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express *[/font]auswählen, wo ist da der große Unterschied bis auf den Preis?


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2011)

_Nutzt du den Konfigurator? Der ist bei denen (leider?) verbuggt - mach das ohne und pack dann am Ende (nachdem du die Teile alle im Warenkorb hast) einfach die Zusammenbau-Funktion mit rein._


----------



## Gorfindel (5. Juni 2011)

Abend zusammen, wollte mal fragen ob einer von Euch ne gute hp bzw nen PC konfigurator kennt wie z.B. mifcom.de die auch Overlocking anbieten bzw wo man wenn man sich den PC zusammen stellt es ne option gibt mit Hauseigenem Overlocking von der firma.

hab bissher nur was bei www.mifcom.de gefunden wo es nen auswählbaren overlocking gibt beim Konfigurator.


Danke schonmal und noch nen schönen Sonntag abend


----------



## Gorfindel (7. Juni 2011)

Abend, wollte kurz fragen was ihr von dem MSI Motherboard haltet http://www.msi-computer.de/product/mb/P67A-GD53--B3-.html

Hab selber auch mal gegooglet ne weile und hat nur gute bewertungen. die Military Class soll ja sowieso gut sein von den MSI motherboards.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juni 2011)

Gorfindel schrieb:


> Abend, wollte kurz fragen was ihr von dem MSI Motherboard haltet http://www.msi-compu...-GD53--B3-.html
> 
> Hab selber auch mal gegooglet ne weile und hat nur gute bewertungen. die Military Class soll ja sowieso gut sein von den MSI motherboards.
> 
> schönen Abend noch



Is ganz gut, aber ich empfehle eher da P67A-G45 das bietet noch einige Features mehr, bei ungefähr gleichem Preis.


----------



## Gorfindel (7. Juni 2011)

ok hab mir das genommen was du mir grad empfohlen hast, danke schonmal dafür 

Welchen Ram unterstützt das motherboard? 1333 mhz? oder höher bzw niedriger?

kannst mir noch nen "günstiges" Gehäuse empfehlen wo der " Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B" reinpasst^^ seh grad das ist ja nen hochhaus  kann nen ganz schlichtes einfaches günstiges sein, hauptsache der Mugen Tower passt rein^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2011)

Battlefield bekommt nen 64 bit client  es wird zeit bei den high end maschinen bzw dann bei bulldozer configs auf 8 gb umzusteigen. bei wow ist es ja anscheinend auch in arbeit, vielleicht nehmen sich andere spiele ja auch ein beispiel daran
.


----------



## Eyatrian (9. Juni 2011)

So ich habe heute das Gehäuse, die Grafikkarte(Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC) und das Mainboard (MSI P67A-C45, P67)  (alles genau die Komponenten aus dem 850€ PC) bekommen. Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen zu den Anschlüssen, da ich blöderweise alles gleichzeitig ausgepackt habe und nicht mehr weiß, was wo hingehört.

1. Ist das so richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2. Muss ich an beide Anschlüsse der GraKa einen Stromanschluss hinstecken, ich weiß nämlich nicht mehr, ob beide Kabel bei der GraKa dabei waren, oder das eine vom Main, und das andere vom Motherboard? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Bei den RAM-Riegeln, muss ich die entweder beide in die blauen oder beide in die schwarzen Slots stecken? Ich bin mir da nicht ganz sicher: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4. Im Handbuch vom Mainboard stand etwas von einem 24/20-poligem, sowie einem 8-poligem Stromanschluss. Muss ich, wenn morgen das Netzteil komm, beides besetzten, oder ist das entweder 24/20-polig oder 8-polig? Ich vermute ja beides aber ich frag lieber, da ich noch nie nen PC zusammengebaut habe.

Gibt es sonst noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten?


Danke schon einmal im Vorraus


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Juni 2011)

erden bevor du zusammenbaust. (blankes heizungsrohr anfassen)

1. ich erkenn da garnix. schlag dein handbuch auf und guck auf die platine, da steht genau dran wo power led, power switch und reset switch, hdd led hingehören

2. in beide stromanschlüsse der grafikkarte muss auch ein stromanschluss
wenn die bei deinem netzteil nicht beide dran sind ( was mitlerweile eigentlich normal ist) und du diese Y kabel nehmen musst, dann schau das sie auf unterschiedlichen leitungen liegen (also nicht beide Y enden an ein stromkabel ran)

3. das ist intel, also bank 1+3 blau

4. du brauchst beide


----------



## Eyatrian (9. Juni 2011)

Ok danke dir vielmals!  Das mit der Power LED passt glaub ich schon, den ganzen Adapter steck ich dann einfach da auf das Mainboard, wo es genau hinpasst oder?

Ach und erden kann man doch auch an der Steckdose an diesen beiden Klammern oder? Da es bei mir im Malerbetrieb immer heißt, dass man da nicht einfach drübermalen soll.


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Juni 2011)

/push *duck*


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Juni 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ok danke dir vielmals! Das mit der Power LED passt glaub ich schon, den ganzen Adapter steck ich dann einfach da auf das Mainboard, wo es genau hinpasst oder?
> 
> Ach und erden kann man doch auch an der Steckdose an diesen beiden Klammern oder? Da es bei mir im Malerbetrieb immer heißt, dass man da nicht einfach drübermalen soll.



Du willst aus einem Forum den Rat, ob du in die Steckdose greifen kannst oder nicht? :S


----------



## bifrost1 (10. Juni 2011)

ja du kannst an die beiden erdungspole(klammern die rausstehen) fassen aber nicht an die phase das ist gefährlich.
sonst hat doch ichbinnichtschuld schon alles gesagt?


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Du willst aus einem Forum den Rat, ob du in die Steckdose greifen kannst oder nicht? :S


Machst du das nicht? Ich greif jeden Tag für 30 Sekunde da rein, ist gut für die Durchblutung!



bifrost schrieb:


> ja du kannst an die beiden erdungspole(klammern die rausstehen) fassen aber nicht an die phase das ist gefährlich.
> sonst hat doch ichbinnichtschuld schon alles gesagt?



Das ist mir schon klar , aber danke!


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Juni 2011)

Ich habe gerade eben im Handbuch der GraKa unter "Minimum System Requirements" gelesen, dass ein 600Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird! In der Konfiguration des 850€ PCs ist aber nur ein 500Watt Netzteil vorgesehen! Ist das noch im grünen  Bereich? Wäre sonst absolut blöde, da jetzt Wochenende ist und nächste Woche noch Feiertag am Montag...


----------



## Blut und Donner (10. Juni 2011)

selbstverständlich ist das im grünen Bereich, die Grafikkartenhersteller sind was das betrifft etwas überempfindlich. (evtl. denken sie ja, man würde es mit einem i7-990X @5 GHz /eov, oä betreiben, der dann selbst schon xxx Watt frisst.)

Testbericht
(die in dem Test eingesetzte CPU hat einen, um einiges höheren Strombedarf, die durschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme (des Gesammtsystems) liegt aber dennoch nur bei 330W)


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Juni 2011)

Ok vielen dank! Du leistest hier echt klasse Arbeit, ich hab 0 Ahnung von sowas und hab dank dir einen sehr guten PC mit einem klasse Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bekommen. Vielen dank und mach weiter so, dass sich noch viele so freuen wie ich .


----------



## Eyatrian (12. Juni 2011)

Eine letzte Frage: muss ich die Lüfter, die schon am Gehäuse dran waren  auch anschließen? Den bei der Festplatte denke ich schon, aber den hinten dran? Am Prozessor ist ja das dicke dran ist... Würde halt weniger Strom kosten  (ich weiß das ist minimal aber immerhin  ) und zudem wäre das ganze, dann noch ein bisschen leiser, obwohls ja so schon kaum zu hören ist.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juni 2011)

Gehäuselüfter sind nicht zwingend notwendig, die Stromeinsparung ist aber eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Gorfindel (12. Juni 2011)

kannst den Gehäuse Lüfter ja auch drosseln von der Lüfterdrehzahl, ich hab meinen jetzt mit 50% am laufen und den hörst überhaupt net^^


----------



## Eyatrian (12. Juni 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Gehäuselüfter sind nicht zwingend notwendig, die Stromeinsparung ist aber eigentlich zu vernachlässigen.


Der Lüfter an den Festplatten vermutlich aber schon oder? Ja das ist mir jetzt im nachhinein auch bewusst, dass der vermutlich so minimal braucht, dass es nicht mal messbar ist .






Gorfindel schrieb:


> kannst den Gehäuse Lüfter ja auch drosseln von der Lüfterdrehzahl, ich hab meinen jetzt mit 50% am laufen und den hörst überhaupt net^^




Wie geht das? Benutze sonst nen iMac und die Fenster-Kiste nur zum Spielen.


----------



## Palimbula (12. Juni 2011)

(Gehäuse)Lüfter kann man entweder mittels Potentiometer oder Software steuern. Für die Steuerung mittels Software ist es notwendig, dass die Lüfter mittels 3-Pin-Molex-Stecker angeschlossen sind. Es gibt aber auch Einbauten für den 5,25"-Einbauschacht des PC's. Das sind dann (professionelle) Lüftersteuerungen.


----------



## Zerdaar (13. Juni 2011)

Servus Technikgemeinde 

Ich bin bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem weiteren Monitor (27 Zoll) und möglicherweise einer neuen Graka.
Kurz mein System: i7-920, 6GB Ram, 5870 (Referenzdesign).

Mit dem neuen Monitor hätte ich dann ein 3 Bildschirmsystem (24" + 27" + 27").
Momentan wird der PC für die Bildbearbeitung (Arbeit) und zum Spielen genutzt.

Habt Ihr Tipps welche Monitore eine ordentliche Farbwiedergabe haben *und *ein normales Preisleistungsverhältnis haben?
Ist es sinnvoll eine zweite Grafikkarte in den PC zu verbauen um die erste etwas zu entlasten?
Bei einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte sollte es dann eine zweite 5870 werden oder liebe schon eine der neuen Generation (egal ob Nvidia oder AMD/ATI).

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Zerdaar


----------



## Palimbula (13. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema neuer Monitor:

Bist du mit den Herstellern deiner beiden jetzigen Monitore bzw. mit den Monitoren selbst unzufrieden? Ansonsten würde ich zu einem Monitor aus deren Produkpalette greifen. Im geschäftlichen/professionellen Umfeld seien wohl Elsa-Monitore sehr gut. Allerdings sind diese auch nicht ganz billig, wobei ein 27" Monitor sowieso nicht für ein Appel und ein Ei zu erstehen sein wird.


Zum Thema (neue) Grafikkarte:

Sofern dein Mainboard weder *SLI-* oder *Crossfire-fähig* ist, dürfte der Einbau einer zweiten/weiteren Grafikkarte, und deren korrekte Nutung, flach fallen. Infos hierüber findest du entweder auf der Verpackung(Karton) des Mainboards oder auf der Homepage des Herstellers. Ansonsten hier mal ein paar Fragen:
- auf wievielen Monitoren spielst du denn jetzt? 
- was für Spiele spielst du? --> Solitair auf drei Monitoren ist jetzt nicht so anspruchsvoll  Fallout New Vegas, volle Details, wäre da schon eine andere Hausnummer
- was für ein Netzteil ist bei dir eingebaut? --> Hersteller & Modell --> SLI bzw. Crossfire sind sehr leistungshungrig wenn mehrere Grafikkarten richtig "loslegen"


----------



## Zerdaar (13. Juni 2011)

Monitor: 
Der eine ist ein Dell (den gibts aber nicht mehr), der andere ist ein Samsung SyncMaster P2770. Bei dem bin ich aber nicht so zufrieden da er sich nicht vom Neigungswinkel verstellen lässt (Wäre ein Pluspunkt wenn der neue das könnte).
Appel und Eizo fällt für mich flach da die Preise da etwas sehr weit oben angesiedelt sind.

Grafikkarte:
Im Moment läuft das System auf einem Asus Rampage II Extreme ( http://geizhals.at/a380449.html ) Mainboard, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Jetzt sind so Spiele wie COD Black Ops, Battlefield BC2, WOW usw. am laufen. Beim dritten Monitor werd ich versuchen das Spiel auf allen 3 laufen zu lassen, sozusagen 1 grosser Schirm.
Das Netzteil ist ein Coolermaster 600W welches Model kann ich gerade beim laufendem System nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Juni 2011)

Das Mainboard geht in Ordnung, und, selbstverständlich kann man ein Crossfire nur zwischen 2 gleichen Grafikkarten (HD5870 in deinem Fall) herstellen.

Bei einem Netzteil das 600W liefert kommt es ganz darauf an. Zusammen mit einer solchen Stromfressercpu bin ich mir unsicher ob das für ein Crossfiregespann aus 2 HD5870 reicht.

edit:
laut diesem Test sollte es locker ausreichen. Übernehme dafür aber keine Garantie:
Testbericht


----------



## Zerdaar (13. Juni 2011)

Ist eine zweite 5870er sinnvoll oder sollte ich eher zwei 6000er Karte bzw. zwei Nvidia nehmen?
Wieviel Watt braucht die CPU ca.? Lt. Testbericht braucht Crossfire 433W bei Last, ist ja schon ein netter Teil von einem 600W Netzteil.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Juni 2011)

Zerdaar schrieb:


> Ist eine zweite 5870er sinnvoll oder sollte ich eher zwei 6000er Karte bzw. zwei Nvidia nehmen?
> Wieviel Watt braucht die CPU ca.? Lt. Testbericht braucht Crossfire 433W bei Last, ist ja schon ein netter Teil von einem 600W Netzteil.



Ne, die 433 stellen (soweit ich den Test richtig verstanden habe) die Gesammtleistungsaufnahme des PCs unter Last da. Da die selbe CPU wie in deinem Rechner verbaut ist sollte das also reichen. 
Ich bin mir unsicher, ob es sich für dich lohnt ein HD6970 anzuschaffen (von AMD momentan die einzige Karte die sich überhaupt richtig im Vergleich zu einer HD5870 lohnen würde, außer einer HD6990, die aber wegen des Designs/ zu wenig Leistung für 2 Chips für mich nicht empfehlenswert ist) 

Denn insgesammt sind 2 HD5870 momentan noch schneller als (fast) alles andere (lediglich 2x GTX570 / 2 GTX580 / 2 HD6950 / 2 HD6970 bzw GTX590 / HD6990) sind schneller. 

Falls du also mit den Nachteilen eines CrossFire-Gespanns leben kannst, wäre das meiner Meinung nach für dich die lohnenste Alternative.


----------



## Eyatrian (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich hab ne Frage zu 2 Grafikkarten:

Wo ist der große Unterschied zwischen der GeForce GTX 550 TI und der Gigabyte GTX 570 OC, der den krassen Preisunterschied ausmacht, da ich als Laie da nur minimale Unterschiede erkennen kann...


----------



## muehe (13. Juni 2011)

in der Grafikleistung 

die Unterschiede sind schon sehr gross


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Juni 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab ne Frage zu 2 Grafikkarten:
> 
> Wo ist der große Unterschied zwischen der GeForce GTX 550 TI und der Gigabyte GTX 570 OC, der den krassen Preisunterschied ausmacht, da ich als Laie da nur minimale Unterschiede erkennen kann...



Die GTX570 ist eine Highendgrafikkarte, die GTX550 Ti nur Mittelklasse.

Das sollte es verdeutlichen: Testbericht

Die GTX 570 ist also fast so stark wie 2 GTX 550 Ti im SLI-Verband. Dadurch, dass ich in der Zusammenstellung noch eine OC (übertaktete) Version verwende, sollte diese sogar noch schneller sein.


----------



## Zerdaar (14. Juni 2011)

Hat Nvidia momentan keine Dual GPU Karte am Start?
Die 6990 sticht bei diesem Testbericht ja geradezu brachial heraus.

Sollten sich auf meinem Mainboard ( ASUS Rampage II Extreme ) 2 Gigabyte GTX 570 OC ausgehen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Juni 2011)

Zerdaar schrieb:


> Hat Nvidia momentan keine Dual GPU Karte am Start?
> Die 6990 sticht bei diesem Testbericht ja geradezu brachial heraus.
> 
> Sollten sich auf meinem Mainboard ( ASUS Rampage II Extreme ) 2 Gigabyte GTX 570 OC ausgehen?



Doch die GTX590, aber von 2 gpus auf einer karte würde ich abraten. Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt, klar dann kannst du 2 neue GTX 570 oder sogar GTX 580 holen. Wäre aber Verschwendung, ich würde bei den derzeitigen Preisen zu einer 2. HD5870 greifen.


----------



## Gorfindel (14. Juni 2011)

Doch die GTX 590 ist doch ne dual Gpu


ok Donner war schneller


----------



## Zerdaar (14. Juni 2011)

Meine jetztige Karte ist eine mit Referenzdesign ( gibt es soweit ich gesehen habe aber nicht mehr).
Welche der beiden Karten ist für mich die sinnvollere Lösung? 
5870 Rev. 2 ( http://geizhals.at/a506738.html ) oder die "normale" 5870 ( http://geizhals.at/a626111.html )

Hat jemand einen guten Bildschirm mit der Möglichkeit ihn zu neigen in 27" als Tipp?

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Breasa (20. Juni 2011)

edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## muehe (20. Juni 2011)

Boxed CPU is komplett mit Lüfter , Pappschachtel  Tray is nur die CPU in dem Blister 

würde immer boxed kaufen auch wenn man einen Extra CPU Kühler nimmt da 3 Jahre Garantie hast , mit Sicherheit kein Rückläufer und n Ersatzlüfter/Kühler und den Aufkleber nicht zu vergessen 

das mit der Festplatte und Betriebssystem mit rüber nehmen wird so einfach nicht hinhauen da einfach zuviel an der Hardware verändert wurde 

also wichtige Daten sichern und neuinstallieren 

wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt würde ich Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit nehmen


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nochmal eine kleine Frage . . . wegen dem gringen Budget was ich zur Zeit habe möchte ich ja einen zukunftssicheren Rechner haben wobei ich gerne bei der Grafikkarte abstriche mache.
Würde in meinem Fall SOWAS in Frage kommen?
Der Intel i7 sticht besonders hervor. Grafikkarte würde dann folgen.
Wobei mir das 300Watt Netzteil Angst macht.


Sorry wegen den vielen dummen Fragen.


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2011)

_Für 500€ bekommst du doch schon was halbwegs Ordentliches..und vor allem was Ausgewogenes.

Bei one.de würd ich nicht kaufen - google mal nach dem Shop.. 

_


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir den 500€ Rechner hier zusammenstelle habe ich jedoch ein kleines Problem.
Ich würde die Teile überall einzeln kaufen und somit könnte eine Ratenzahlung schwer fallen.
Gibt es irgendwo Komplettsystem für einen annehmbaren Preis wo man sich sicher sein kann das die Hardware nirgendwo einen Haken hat?


----------



## painschkes (23. Juni 2011)

_Hardwarvesand bietet mMn. auch Ratenzahlung an - Ratenzahlung bei Rechnern finde ich generell aber immer blödsinnig - wobei das bei deinem Budget noch geht..aber wenn man sich zB. einen ~1000€ Rechner auf Ratenzahlung kauft - ist der schonwieder veraltet bis man den überhaupt abbezahlt hat.

Schau mal hier wegen den Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten.

Wenn du das dann da irgendwie machen könntest würde ich sowas in der Art kaufen (sofern du bei maximal ~500€ bleiben möchtest) : 

Intel Core i5-2300
MSI PH67S-C43 (B3)
4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Xigmatek Asgard II
Cougar A 400W
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
LG GH22NS50
HIS HD6870

das wären dann (ohne Zusammenbau) : 525,52€ und mit wären es : 545,52€

_


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Juni 2011)

Hiho, mein neuer Rechner ist endlich da, läuft auch wunderbar, nur wenn ich den Rechner zum ersten Mal am Tag anschalte bringt er mir die Fehlermeldung "CPU Fan Error".
Laut BIOS dreht sich der Lüfter zum Zeitpunkt des hochfahrens mit ca. 550 rpm. Kann ich den Wert zur Warnung einfach verringern, also sprich, das der Alarm erst anspringt wenn der Wert unter 500 liegt, oder stimmt was mit dem CPU Lüfter nicht?

Außerdem hätte mich noch interessiert ob es ein gutes kostenloses Programm gibt, mit dem man Werte wie Temperatur und Lüftergeschwindigkeit außerhalb des BIOS betrachten kann?

System: 
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Z68 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x3.30 GHz So 1155 Tray
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B 120mm 1400rpm 0-26dB
Powercolor HD 6950 2048MB GDDR5 PCIe
be quiet Straight Power E8 600W 80+ silber ATX


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, mein neuer Rechner ist endlich da, läuft auch wunderbar, nur wenn ich den Rechner zum ersten Mal am Tag anschalte bringt er mir die Fehlermeldung "CPU Fan Error".
> Laut BIOS dreht sich der Lüfter zum Zeitpunkt des hochfahrens mit ca. 550 rpm. Kann ich den Wert zur Warnung einfach verringern, also sprich, das der Alarm erst anspringt wenn der Wert unter 500 liegt, oder stimmt was mit dem CPU Lüfter nicht?
> 
> Außerdem hätte mich noch interessiert ob es ein gutes kostenloses Programm gibt, mit dem man Werte wie Temperatur und Lüftergeschwindigkeit außerhalb des BIOS betrachten kann?
> ...



Resette mal dein BIOS.

Zum Programm, ich verwende dafür SIW.


----------



## Palimbula (24. Juni 2011)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Hiho, mein neuer Rechner ist endlich da, läuft auch wunderbar, nur wenn ich den Rechner zum ersten Mal am Tag anschalte bringt er mir die Fehlermeldung "CPU Fan Error".
> Laut BIOS dreht sich der Lüfter zum Zeitpunkt des hochfahrens mit ca. 550 rpm. Kann ich den Wert zur Warnung einfach verringern, also sprich, das der Alarm erst anspringt wenn der Wert unter 500 liegt, oder stimmt was mit dem CPU Lüfter nicht?
> ...



Du kannst die Drehzahl im BIOS ruhig verringern. Das ist nun einmal der "Fluch" des Mugen. Ich habe das selbe "Problem", finde mich aber damit ab.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (24. Juni 2011)

Na dann. Dachte schon ich hab vllt irgendwas falsch angeschlossen oder die Leitpaste falsch aufgetragen.


----------



## muehe (24. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hardwarvesand bietet mMn. auch Ratenzahlung an - Ratenzahlung bei Rechnern finde ich generell aber immer blödsinnig - wobei das bei deinem Budget noch geht..aber wenn man sich zB. einen ~1000&#8364; Rechner auf Ratenzahlung kauft - ist der schonwieder veraltet bis man den überhaupt abbezahlt hat.
> 
> Schau mal hier wegen den Bezahlungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Karte würd ich die Asus nehmen 


wenns relativ zukunftssicher sein soll lieber den Aufpreis für den 2500K und Z68 Board z.b. das AsRock Z68 Pro 3

Netzteil das Cougar A450

bei Zeiten nochmal n CPU Kühler ala Scythe Mugen 2 oder 3 wenn der bissl günstiger geworden ist 

2 x 120mm Lüfter Enermax T.B. Silence 900rpm


----------



## painschkes (24. Juni 2011)

_Das hätte ich auch alles empfohlen..ich wollte aber beim Preis so tief wie möglich bleiben - so wie er es wollte..

_


----------



## muehe (24. Juni 2011)

ja aber die "Zukunftssicherheit" kostet auch paar Euro mehr nachher beisst man sich in den Arsch weil man kein OC hat was ja auch kinderleicht ist

der Aufpreis lohnt auf jeden Fall

mit knapp über 600Euro immer noch sehr guter Preis für die Leistung


----------



## BoomLabor (25. Juni 2011)

Ich werde wohl mit meinem LapTop noch ein wenig auskommen müssen.
Und bis dahin werden die Preise sicherlich noch fallen und mein Geldbeutel sich füllen. 

Trotzdem danke für die Antworten.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob ein Scythe Mugen 2 (oder auch 3) in ein Xigmatek Asgard passt, bzw wieviel Luft noch bleibt? Das Problem ist, dass ich in mein Asgard noch n Fenster einbau und somit 5mm weniger Platz für einen Kühler habe.

Oder könnt ihr mit einen guten Kühler empfehlen, der da reinpasst (es wird wohl Sockel 1155 werden)?



Edit: Hätte gleich noch ne Frage: Ich will erstmal nur Prozessor, Mainboard und RAM kaufen (vom 750&#8364; Intel PC), sollte ich gleich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, oder meint ihr mein Billig-500Watt-Netzteil hält noch einen Monat? meine Grafikkarte wäre zu Überbrückung noch ne HD3850, also kein übermäßiger Stromfresser.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2011)

_Normal passt er rein - mit deinem Umbau könnte es sehr eng werden - eine Alternative hab ich jetzt nicht zur Hand._


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2011)

Hmmmm.... Ich nehme denk ich 4mm Plexiglas, und versuchs mal. Wäre aber trotzdem Hilfreich, wenn mir noch jemand genaueres sagen könnte


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> sollte ich gleich noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, oder meint ihr mein Billig-500Watt-Netzteil hält noch einen Monat? meine Grafikkarte wäre zu Überbrückung noch ne HD3850, also kein übermäßiger Stromfresser.



Na für einen Monat sollte das locker standhalten, wenns bisher gehalten hat wird er nicht innerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen plötzlich abrauchen.
Langfristig aber beides unbedingt tauschen weil weder noname Netzteile besonders zu empfehlen sind noch die Graka, wenn du zocken möchtest.


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2011)

Ja ist klar. Bin eh am Überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach 1-2 Monate länger warte und gleich Netzteil und Graka mitkaufe. Der Prozessor bringt mir ja warscheinlich nicht viel, wenn die Grafikkarte die gleiche bleibt... Naja erstmal mein Gehäuse fertig machen


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2011)

_Wieder mit blauem Unterlicht? (Warst doch du?) :-)_


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2011)

Möglich, dass du mich meinst, aber es ist Rot  Weiß noch nicht welche Farbe diesmal drunter soll... Aber für die rechte Seite hab ich diesmal was spezielles vor, muss nurnoch etwas nachbessern: Klick wird dann von innen mit Plexiglas rot beleuchtet.


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2011)

_Schaut gut aus - ja stimmt..es war Rot - aber mit dem Antec 300 lieg ich richtig? Hab das irgendwie so im Kopf? :-O_


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2011)

Ne auch nicht  war ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 (Bild)

edit: Bei dem Bild fällt mir grad auf, dass die KK's ganz schön an Leuchtkraft verloren haben...



Da ich nicht Übertakten will, brauche ich ja nicht unbedingt ein teures Mainboard, es würde doch bestimmt auch das oder das tun, oder habe ich irgendwelche Nachteile (bzw. welche Nachteile) Gegenüber dem von der 750&#8364; konfiguration?


----------



## painschkes (26. Juni 2011)

_Omg..das hab ich eigentlich gemeint..Gott..bin ich fertig mit der Welt 

Das MSI geht in Ordnung - von dem Gigabyte hab ich noch nichts gehört.

/Edit : Welche CPU wirds denn? Wenns 'ne K-Version wird dann solltest du schon ein P67-Board nehmen.
_


----------



## pampam (26. Juni 2011)

Warscheinlich den Intel Core i5 2500K. Ich orientier mich da an dem 750€-PC Arbeitsspeicher wird halt je nach Verfügbarkeit dann geändert und ne größere HD nehm ich noch, sonst bleibt eigentlich alles, außer das Gehäuse natürlich.

Das Gigagyte hätte ja P67, so schlecht kann es ja nicht sein    ... man ich Plan schon wieder viel zu weit  da brauch ich warscheinlich doch gleich ein neues Netzteil... das blöde ist, dass ich nicht genau sagen kann, was meins so hat, weil ichs mit schwarzem Lochblech überklebt habe, damit es besser aussieht xD


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Juni 2011)

Wird dieser Thread eigentlich alle 2 Monate erneuert auf zum Beispiel "Juli/August 2011"?

Und kann man die Preise in den nähsten Monaten schon vorraussehen?
Wird Intel seine Preise senken wenn die Bulldozer kommen um attraktiver zu sein?
Oder kann man sich schon denken in welchem Preisbereich die Bulldozer selbst fallen werden?

Wird sich da in den nähsten 2 - 3 Monaten großes tun?


----------



## Sennaj (27. Juni 2011)

Moin, hab auch vor in naher Zukunft meinen PC nochmal bischen aufzurüsten...

Mein aktuelles System:

AMD Phenom 2 x3 720 BE (Hab den 4. Kern allerdings freischalten können)
Palit GFX 460 Sonic Platinum 
4GB DDR3 Ram von Samsung
und Motherboard: Asrock M3A770DE 
Festplatte hab ich leider nur diese Bezeichnung: 
WDC WD6400AAKS-22A7B0 ATA Device, ist eine von Western Digital... 

Wollte erstmal mir ein stärkeren Prozessor holen und dachte da an den AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100t.
Dann wollte ich mir noch in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten eine neue Festplatte und den Ram auf 8GB aufstocken.
Als Festplatte hab ich die Samsung SpinPoint F3 im Auge und beim Ram bin ich noch unentschlossen oder besser gesagt hab garkeine Ahnung... 
Die Spinpoint 1TB kostet ja ~50€ und der Speicher sollte nicht teurer als 90 Euro sein. Habt ihr da evtl paar Tips, die auch aufs Mainboard passen? 
Eine stärkere Grafikkarte kommt dann denk ich mal ende des Jahres dazu, da die Momentane wohl jetzt für die nächsten Monate aufjedenfall noch reichen wird denke ich....
Ich danke euch schonmal...


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2011)

die Festplatte is ne WD Caviar Blue 640GB die kannst behalten

Ram kannst auch behalten und auf 4GB belassen 

wie sehen denn die Anwendungsgebiete aus?

wenn du nur zockst (keine aufwendige Bild-, Videobearbeitung und nicht viele vituelle Maschinen) und die Platte nich fast voll ist brauchst die nicht neu


----------



## Karuna (28. Juni 2011)

Bei uns stehen auch mal wieder dringend neue Rechner an - nachdem ich jetzt zwei Wochen lang Herstellerseiten und Foren gewälzt habe und eigentlich immer noch Bahnhof verstehe *fg* dacht ich mal ich guck da mal bei Buffed rein..... zack - zwei Wochen Internetwälzen umsonst 

Wir schwanken noch zwischen dem [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*600 €-PC*  und dem [/font]*750 €-PC. *Was für uns aber sehr wichtig wäre das wir gescheiet Gehäuse mit vernünftiger Möglichkeit zum nachrüsten von Lüftern bekommen, hier unterm Dach wird es jetzt gut und gerne mal 28°C warm - in der PC Ecke noch etwas mehr weshalb wir befürchten das wir bei Gehäusen mit nur zwei Lüftern schnell an die Grenzen stossen (bei meiner alten Möhre gurkt die GPU unter Vollast im Moment zwischen 80°C und 90°C rum weshalb ich schon nen extra Ventilator unter den Tisch geschoben habe - Gehäuse auf ist mit Katze nicht so ne feine Sache^^).  Hier irgendwelche Vorschläge bezüglich vernünftigen Gehäusen? Ich habe während den letzten zwei Wochen immer mal ein Auge auf dieses hier (klick) geworfen - bin da aber wirklich überfragt. 


Zusammenfrickeln tu ich ja alles (hab bisher alle PC`s selbst zusammengebaut) aber was man da wie wo an Hardware passend zusammen schustert - keine Ahnung )


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2011)

http://www.caseking....ack::12885.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Cooler-Master/Cooler-Master-RC-690-Serie/Cooler-Master-690-II-Lite-Midi-Tower-KKN3-pure-black::14644.html

mal angucken


----------



## Gorfindel (28. Juni 2011)

Abend zusammen, wollte mal fragen was ihr von dem NT haltet

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Netzteile-bis-800-Watt/Thermaltake-Toughpower-Netzteil-80Plus-Silber-700-Watt::16491.html


hab gesehn hat 2 starke 12V Schienen mit 30A und 35A und auch ne 80Plus Zertifizierung. Bin mir nur unsicher ob bei 70 Euro irgendwo der Haken ist^^


----------



## muehe (28. Juni 2011)

hmm komisch 

findet man auch nur auf der US Seite von Thermaltake 

70 Euro ganzschon günstig wenns gute Technik sein soll


was hast denn vor ?


----------



## Gorfindel (28. Juni 2011)

was i vor hab bin i mir noch net soo ganz sicher^^ auf jeden fall was stärkeres als meine gts 450, spiele schon seit längerem mit dem SLI/CF Gedanken, bin am überlegen mir 2x die Gtx 460 2gb zu holen, die laut CF(Computerbase) mind. so schnell sind wie die derzeitige gtx 580, und mit den 460ern wär ich wenn ich günstig fahre bei 250 Euro maximal. Oder halt die Zotac 480 AMP! die ja nen Hammer P/L Verhältnis hat

deswegen nen gutes Netzteil, und das von mir gepostete mit über 30A pro 12V schiene hört sich halt gut an 

und für mein restliches system bestehend aus dem i5 2500k @ 4,2GHz, MSI GD53 board wäre das ne gute kombi 


ja ich weiß das übliche Thema bei SLI/CF die "Microruckler". das ist nicht mehr so schlim wie am anfang, bzw die profis bei CB schreiben das man da super entgegenwirken kann bzw die ruckler nicht mehr Sehbar sind


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

hmm wird sicher nich das schlechteste sein 

aber auch nicht durchgängig hochwertige Bauteile besitzen und auch nich das Leiseste sein , was die Stabilitäten der Spannungen angeht auch keine Ahnung 

sollte aber ausreichen

genauso tuts auch n vernünftiges ab 550W für 15-20Euro mehr zb.b die E8 kann man eigentlich auch wieder kaufen http://gh.de/a583752.html , Cougar S 550 oder das aktuellere Cougar SX S550

würd mir aber bei 2-3 Shops n Seasonic X-560 bestellen Alternate , Mindfactory etc. und hoffen das ich nen X-660 bekomme 

http://www.hardwarel...ml#post16605977

welches Netzteil ist denn momentan verbaut ?


----------



## Gorfindel (29. Juni 2011)

bisher nur nen günstiges Nt von Gamnix&Power nen 550Watt netzteil^^ und das liefert nur 20A^^


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

ok ab inne Tonne  nee aussaugen oder durchpusten und weglegen , kann man immer gebrauchen zum testen


----------



## Gorfindel (29. Juni 2011)

ja ist net das beste , meinst ne gtx 480 von evga packt das Nt wenn ich nichts übertakte und auch den Vcore so lass wie er ist und meinen i5 2500k auf normaltakt laufen lass(gerade bei 4,2GHz)

bzw ich weiß das das NT ziemlich an der grenze ist, aber rein theoretisch sollte es die gtx 480 doch packen solang i kein OC mache^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren was momentan für RAM Bausteine zu empfehlen sind.

Würde gerne in den nächsten Wochen irgendwann mal von 4GB auf 8GB aufrüsten. Ich habe 2 mal diesen RAM (4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9).

Sollte man mit exakt demselben aufrüsten um Kompatibilitätsprobleme zu vermeiden?
Meine Bluescreens die ich vor Monaten mal hatte, waren offenbar doch nicht auf den RAM zurückzuführen, wie ich anfangs vermutete. (Board > RAM = Heckmeck) Es war ein Treiberproblem. 

Oder würdet ihr einen anderen Hersteller empfehlen, wenn ja warum?


----------



## muehe (29. Juni 2011)

ja da sie noch günstig erhältlich sind würd ich nochmal die Corsair nehmen


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> ja da sie noch günstig erhältlich sind würd ich nochmal die Corsair nehmen



Besten dank für die Meinung


----------



## Jawul (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen ich habe ein Auge auf den Günstigsten Pc geworfen den es hier gibt! Gibt es immoment günstige verbesserungen um mehr leisung rauszuholen ? Preis sollte schon unter 500€ bleiben ! Funktion des pc wow und star wars the old republic ( wenn es rauskommt ) flüssig und auf möglichst hohen details zu spielen. oder meint ihr ich solle lieber noch 100-200 € zusammen kratzen ? Und ich hatte auch nicht vor mir in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren einen neuen pc zuholen, was nicht aussschließt ein paar upgrades durchzuführen ( natürlich nur wenn ich dan nicht alles austauschen muss ...) Vielen Dank Schonmal


----------



## muehe (30. Juni 2011)

die 100-200Euro würden auf jeden Fall lohnen damit lässt sich schon ne richtig gute Maschine zusammenstellen mit nem 2500K + 560Ti usw.

Grafikkarte wird eh meist alle 2-3 jahre getauscht , mit dem Prozessor hättest aber ne ganze Weile Ruhe

500Euro is mehr Flickwerk ok man kann nen AM3+ Board + X4 955 BE + HD6870 nehmen und später ne Bulldozer CPU drauf


----------



## BoomLabor (30. Juni 2011)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Buffed Level 7 PC aus?
Für ca 950€ steckt ja zum Beispiel ein Intel i7 im Performance Pc.
Auch andere Werte unterscheiden sich ein wenig.

Buffed Level 7 PC. Preis/Leistungstechnisch gut?


----------



## muehe (30. Juni 2011)

zu teuer 

hoffe das darf man hier sagen 

die 950Euro sind mit Betriebssystem , 850Euro ohne


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Erst einmal vielen Herzlichen Dank für die Arbeit an den Thread Ersteller. 

Ich stelle mir gerade einen PC zusammen der für das kommende MMO "SW-ToR" gekauft werden soll. Daher wird es eindeutig ein Game PC. Bevor ich mir jedoch gedanken um die Details mache habe ich eine Grundsatz frage:

AMD oder INTEL CPU?

Wäre toll wenn das auch Begründet werden könnte. 


Mfg Durag aka Chris


----------



## Gorfindel (5. Juli 2011)

Ich persöhnlich würde dir zu dem i5 2500k raten, Top P/L Verhältniss und Leistung satt, da kommen die AMD CPU´s zurzeit nicht ran.

Wenn du doch auf AMD setzt dann würde ich auf die Bulldozer warten, die sollten denke ich mal noch vor Star Wars rauskommen. Falls du jetzt einen brauchst und auf AMD setzen willst dann nimm auf jeden fall ein AM3+ Board, die sollen laut PCGH auch die kommenden Bulldozer unterstützen(korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre^^)

Aber mit den Intel CPU´s bist von der Leistung her ganz oben mit dabei. den i5 2500 "K" bekommst schon für 170 Euro und ist in Games genauso schnell wie sein großer Bruder der i7 2600k. Hab den i5 2500 "K" mit dem MSI GD 53 Board und dem OC Genie 2 und er läuft ohne Probs auf 4x 4,2 GHz da schauen die AMD´s ganz schön blöd aus der Röhre 



Hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen


Fals noch fragen hast immer her damit


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Vielen dank für die Antwort. Ja ich habe noch Fragen. Ob ich den I5 oder I7 nehme weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Muss ich mir im Detail anschauen. 
Das nächste womit ich mich auseinandersetze ist der Erwerb eines neuen Betriebs Systems. Derzeit habe ich XP mit Service Pack3. Na ja. Ist eben etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Vista wollte ich nicht haben. Derzeit ist Win 7 das Aktuelle. Soll man das wählen und erst mal das möglicherweise vor SW-ToR kommende Win 8 nicht nehmen? Ich denke da an Support per Treiber ect. Oder Spielt das keine Rolle? 
Wenn ich entscheiden sollte nach meinem Gefährlichen Halbwissen würde ich Win 7 nehmen. Gute Versorgung mit Treibern Fehler sind bekannt und gibt Lösungen. Doch halbwissen ist kein wirkliches Brauchbares Wissen. 

Gruß Durag aka Chris


----------



## Gorfindel (5. Juli 2011)

Win 8 wird ja noch ne weile dauern denk ich mal, und Win7 ist Top und sehr ausgereift. Ich sag immer Win 7 ist wie Xp nur neuer und besser, so ist meine Meinung darüber.

Und wegen der CPU, der Aufpreis für den i7 lohnt sich in den meisten fällen Nur wenn du Komplexe Aufgaben machst die von der HT Technik profitieren. In spielen ist der i7 manchmal sogar langsamer, bzw nicht schneller als der i5, von daher würde ich die Euros lieber in eine SSD oder einer Grafikkarte wie z.B. der GTX 570 stecken die vom P/L auch sehr gut ist.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort.
Ja Graphikkarten. Daran will ich bei dem neuen PC auf keinen Fall sparen. Den Fehler habe ich bei meinem jetzigen PC gemacht. Die ist nämlich um Mindestens eine Leistungsklasse zu Klein Ausgewählt. Und das Netzteil war auch zu Schwach was eine Empfehlung des Verkäufers war. Resultat: Nach nicht mal zwei Jahren ist mir das Ding durch geraucht. 
Okay ich werde mir die Infos merken und in gut 4 bis 8 Wochen wenn der neue Gekauft werden soll nutzen. 
Vielen dank für vor allem deine Zeit und Geduldigen Antworten.

Gruß Durag aka Chris


----------



## Gorfindel (5. Juli 2011)

Gerne doch


----------



## Casp (6. Juli 2011)

Brauche wohl auch einen neuen PC.. welcher von den hier aufgelisteten wird wohl fähig sein, Spiele wie Diablo 3 und Guild Wars 2 flüssig und mit annehmbaren Grafikeinstellungen wiederzugeben?


----------



## muehe (6. Juli 2011)

wie sieht denn das Budet aus ? is momentan der Hauptgrund ob AMD oder Intel


----------



## Palimbula (6. Juli 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Brauche wohl auch einen neuen PC.. welcher von den hier aufgelisteten wird wohl fähig sein, Spiele wie Diablo 3 und Guild Wars 2 flüssig und mit annehmbaren Grafikeinstellungen wiederzugeben?



Da bei den von dir genannten Titeln bislang lediglich bekannt ist das sie veröffentlicht werden sollen, dürfte eine Hardwareempfehlung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt schwierig werden. In meinen Augen lässt sich jedoch absehen, dass beide Spiele vermutlich eher moderate Hardwareanforderungen haben werden --> Blizzard will hohe Stückzahlen verkaufen, Guild Wars 2 ist ein MMO(RP)G. Ich würde daher von Hardware im Wert von 600&#8364; - 750&#8364; ausgehen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juli 2011)

In "annehmbaren" Grafikeinstellungen, kann (je nach dem was für dich annehmbar ist) jeder hier vorgestgellte PC diese Spiele flüssig wiedergeben.


----------



## Casp (6. Juli 2011)

Geld hätte ich genug, will nur nicht unnötig viel ausgeben..
"Annehmbar" heißt für mich in erster Linie, dass das Spiel selbst in großen Schlachten nicht ruckelt, sondern vollkommen flüssig läuft. Bei Warhammer war das bei meinem jetzigen PC zum Beispiel nie der Fall.


----------



## muehe (6. Juli 2011)

momentan kommst am i5-2500K sehr schlecht vorbei


----------



## BoomLabor (7. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage: Man liest sehr viel vom i5-2500k.
Selbst in HighEnd Rechnern ist der Prozessor verbaut anstatt ein i7. Lohnt sich der Unterschied preislich einfach nicht?
Gibt es andere Vorteile außer die Taktfrequenz beim i7?

Oder reicht der i5 schlicht einfach für zocken auch die nähsten Jahre?


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juli 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Man liest sehr viel vom i5-2500k.
> Selbst in HighEnd Rechnern ist der Prozessor verbaut anstatt ein i7. Lohnt sich der Unterschied preislich einfach nicht?
> Gibt es andere Vorteile außer die Taktfrequenz beim i7?
> 
> Oder reicht der i5 schlicht einfach für zocken auch die nähsten Jahre?



Im Performance und Überrechner ist doch der i7 verbaut? Preislich lohnt sich das in den anderen nicht, da ist es sinnvoller die bessere Grafikkarte zu wählen.
Der i5 reicht übrigens locker für die nächsten Jahre zum zocken.


----------



## BoomLabor (7. Juli 2011)

Stimmt hier wurde er mal verbaut. Aber zum Beispiel in dem 1500€ Rechner von PcGames ist dort selbst ein i5 2500k drin.
Und auch anderswo. Und warum reichen 4GB RAM eig aus. Auch im 1500€ Rechner von PcGames sind "nur" 4GB. Liegt es daran das Spiele zur Zeit nicht von mehr profetieren oder sowas?


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juli 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Stimmt hier wurde er mal verbaut. Aber zum Beispiel in dem 1500€ Rechner von PcGames ist dort selbst ein i5 2500k drin.
> Und auch anderswo. Und warum reichen 4GB RAM eig aus. Auch im 1500€ Rechner von PcGames sind "nur" 4GB. Liegt es daran das Spiele zur Zeit nicht von mehr profetieren oder sowas?



Die meisten Anwendungen, so auch die meisten Spiele Spiele können maximal 2 GB nutzen. Dazu noch ein bisschen fürs Betriebssystem und Hintergrundprogramme. Dann kommt man mit 4 GB ganz gut hin. Wobei RAM aktuell wirklich nicht teuer ist. Wenn du mehrere, Speicherintensive Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen willst empfiehlt es sich 8 GB zu kaufen.


----------



## Deadlock (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo! Ein Freund von mir will sich einen neuen Pc kaufen und nun schwanken wir zwischen zwei Angeboten:

Variante 1:

CPU Lüfter
Scythe Mugen 3

Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX460 OC
mini-HDMI, 2x DVI

Software OEM Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
64-Bit

CPU Sockel AM3
AMD Phenom II X4 955
OPGA, "Deneb", Black Edition

Netzteile bis 600 Watt
Cooler Master Silent Pro M500
2x PCIe, Kabel-Management, schwarz

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Cooler Master Elite 370 •
    120-mm-Lüfter

DVD-Brenner SATA
LG GH-22NS
12-fach DVD-RAM schreiben, Blende in Schwarz

Gehäuse Lüfter
Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2
3-Pin-Anschluss, schwarz/schwarz (hochglanz)

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD502HJ 500 GB
SATA 300, Spinpoint F3

Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1333
Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333
CMV4GX3M1A1333C9, Value

Mainboard GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3
(Sound, G-LAN, FW, SATA3-RAID, USB3)


Gesamt € 660,00  (plus Zusammenbau 80,00 !!! und Versand bei Alternate; verbaut Alternate die Mugen Lüfter überhaupt? HWV macht das ja nicht)

ca. 750 €

oder:

Variante 2:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE Box, Sockel AM3

Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet

4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9

Produktbeschreibung: Corsair Value Select Memory - 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3

Cooler Master Centurion 5 II Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil

Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt

Sapphire HD5770 512M GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP

Seagate Barracuda Green 7200.12 500GB SATA 3 6GB/s

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm


581,71 € zzgl. 20 € Zusammenbau + Versand

ca. 610 Euro



Passen die Teile überhaupt alle zusammen? Preislich machts natürlich schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied. Was würdet ihr verbessern oder ändern?


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Juli 2011)

Der erste ist klar besser. Es handelt sich ja hierbei um Teile aus dem Budget und dem 600,- PC. Das passt so gut zusammen.

Beim 2. würde ich die schwache Grafikkarte und die langsamme Festplatte die nur mit 5400RPM drehnt kritisieren.

Wieso lässt du nicht ersteren bei hwv zusammenbauen? Da würde dir der Zusammenbau ja günstiger kommen. Das Problem ist, dass der Mugen sehr schwer ist, und wenn sich da was beim Transport lösen würde, käme es zu Beschädigungen.


----------



## muehe (8. Juli 2011)

würd ich so keinen von kaufen 

passen schon zusammen aber doch eher veraltete Hardware 

her 2. Variante : Grafikkarte ne HD6870 , Netzteil das Cougar A450 , Samsung F3 

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 muss man nich unbedingt nehmen da reichen auch z.b. Enermax T.B. Silence mit 900rpm oder Scythe SlipStream 800rpm

CPU Kühler könnte man nachträglich einbauen , Montage is der EKL Brocken unklompizierter


----------



## Deadlock (8. Juli 2011)

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe! Dass die Hardware nicht topaktuell ist, ist mir schon klar, aber das muss sie auch gar nicht sein, es werden
sowieso eher ältere Spiele gezockt, da langt das himmelweit.

Hab jetzt nochmal bisschen rumgebastelt, Grafikkarte und Festplatte getauscht und den Gehäuselüfter ganz weggenommen, da das Centurion 5 eh schon 2 hat. Nun käme ich bei HWV auf folgendes:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC2, 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
Cooler Master Centurion 5 II Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
Seagate SV35.5 Series ST3500411SV - Festplatte - 500 GB - SATA-600 (Die Samsung F3 Platte gibts zwar bei HWV, aber irgendwie kann ich die nicht
hinzufügen... mal abklären)
LG GH22NS Retail schwarz SATA DVD Brenner
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)



684,00 (inkl, Zusammenbau)


----------



## muehe (8. Juli 2011)

nutzt du den Konfigurator ? pack mal alles in den Warenkorb und dann unter Srvice den Zusammenbau dazu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Juli 2011)

Das von muehe würde soweit passen und ist preislich sogar günstiger.


----------



## Deadlock (8. Juli 2011)

Werd ich mal abklären, vielen Dank!!


----------



## xxardon (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich entschlossen den 850,- PC zu kaufen. Jedoch finde ich den Arbeitsspeicher nicht (Hardwareversand.de) 
Geht der auch http://www2.hardware...38090&agid=1193 ?
Und ich habe noch gehört das ich Wärmeleitpaste auf´s CPU schmieren muss... Kann das böse enden wenn ich da was falsch mache?
*edit* Könnte das der Arbeitsspeicher sein? http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38091&agid=1192&pvid=4mv455c7x_gq6g9z8m&ref=13&lb


----------



## Acriaos (16. Juli 2011)

Beide Arbeitsspeicher sind in Ordnung, der günstigere reicht durchaus aus. Macht nichts wenn es nicht ganz der gleiche ist wie bei der 850 Euro config.

Was die Wärmeleitpaste betrifft: Viel kann da nicht passieren, wenn du nicht gerade die Paste quer übers ganze Mainboard schmierst. Im schlimmsten Fall, wenn es nicht sauber aufgetragen ist, wird die CPU dann 2-3 Grad wärmer, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm sein sollte.


----------



## xxardon (16. Juli 2011)

Acriaos schrieb:


> Beide Arbeitsspeicher sind in Ordnung, der günstigere reicht durchaus aus. Macht nichts wenn es nicht ganz der gleiche ist wie bei der 850 Euro config.
> 
> Was die Wärmeleitpaste betrifft: Viel kann da nicht passieren, wenn du nicht gerade die Paste quer übers ganze Mainboard schmierst. Im schlimmsten Fall, wenn es nicht sauber aufgetragen ist, wird die CPU dann 2-3 Grad wärmer, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm sein sollte.



Vielen Dank 
Werde den PC jetzt kaufen


----------



## Alterac123 (16. Juli 2011)

Hi wieso macht ihr evtl. nicht auch einen Office Rechner mit rein es gibt ja leute , die sowas brauchen und ansonsten vll einen 600 euro rechner kaufen


----------



## Acriaos (16. Juli 2011)

Da es ja hier empfohlen wird, bei einer solch grösseren Investition noch nachzufragen, würde ich die Gelegenheit gerne nutzen um ein Feedback einzuholen, bevor ich diese Teile kaufen würde. Die angegebenen Preise sind umgerechnet von Schweizer Franken mit einem Kurs von 0.85 und beziehen sich halt auf Schweizer Händler. Es geht um folgende Konfiguration:


Netzteil Seasonic X-850 (SS-850KM) Gold - 850 Watt, Preis: 143.65
 
Cooler Master HAF Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP  Big-Tower - black, Preis: 114.75

Intel Core i7 2600K BOX + Asus Sabertooth P67, Preis: 407.15

Corsair Vengeance, 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9@1.5V , Preis: 59.5

CPU-Lüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, Preis: 55.25

PNY GTX-580 1.5GB DDR5, PCI-E 2.0 x16, Preis: 339.15

Summe: ca. 1120 Euro.

Als Festplatte verwende ich aktuell bereits eine 80gb SSD und 2x 2TB 7200er HDDs.  DVD-Laufwerk ist ebenfalls schon vorhanden.
Das System soll Verwendung finden für Videobearbeitung (Adobe Premiere / After Effects)  und ein paar anspruchsvolle Games wie Witcher2. Es sollte im idle möglichst leise sein, kann dann aber auf Touren kommen wenn es gefordert wird. 


Meine Fragen:
1) Habe ich hier irgendwo grob danebengegriffen / zahle zu viel für die Leistung?
2) Für die Videobearbeitung rechne ich mit 8GB Ram, noch mehr bringt kaum mehr was, oder?
3) Gehäuse und Lüfter sollten relativ leise sein im Normalbetrieb - kann ich hier davon ausgehen? Gibt es hierfür bessere Alternativen / etwas mit besserem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## Casp (16. Juli 2011)

Wird Hardware gegen Weihnachten hin eigentlich billiger? :>


----------



## Alterac123 (16. Juli 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Wird Hardware gegen Weihnachten hin eigentlich billiger? :>



Meiner meinung schon ,weil die neue Hardware rauskommt und diese dann "veraltet" und da bald auch neue SPiele rauskommen mit höheren anforderungen und so die nachfrage wahrscheinlich sinkt und viele dann die neue hardware wollen, nach meiner meinung


----------



## Palimbula (16. Juli 2011)

Ob Hardware vor Weihnachtern billiger wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Jedoch wird Hardware nach großen Familienereignissen (Weihnachten, Sommerurlaub etc.) oder nach Fachmessen (CENIT, IFA) in der Regel günstiger angeboten.


----------



## Natural62 (19. Juli 2011)

Moin,
ich bräuchte mal einen neuen Prozessor. Momentan ist es der Phenom X2 7750+. Ich hab an den x4 955 BE gedacht.

Es ist ein MSI K9A2 Neo-F Mb verbaut mit AM2+ Sockel. Bei dem X4 steht nun bei, dass er einen AM3 Sockel benötigt. Also passt das nicht? Genauso wenig wie mein aktueller Prozi Kühler (Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2)?

Weiterhin hab ich ein 500W Netzteil und eine GTX 260 896mb.

Würde mich über eine günstige Lösung freuen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## flausch1990 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich benutze immoment noch eine nvidia 7300 LE, möchte aber dringend aufrüsten, vorallem für skyrim. Soundkarte wird dann irgendwann auch bald eine neue kommen. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann mir zufällig irgendjemand eine Grafikkarte für max. 160 Euro empfehlen, durch die ich meine alte Geforce ersetzen könnte? 

Weiß nicht, was ihr für daten braucht dafür, hab momentan nur die im Kopf, alles andere reiche ich dann heute abend nach:
Windows XP (evtl. ab nächstem Montag win 7, falls es eine neue Grafikkarte gibt)
12tb Festplatte
4 GB RAM
2,4 GHz Dual Core

Bräuchte sehr dringend was neues, WoW zum Beispiel geht nur auf der untersten Grafikeinstellung, was sehr ätzend ist. Die Zäune sehe ich teilweise erst, wenn ich schon dagegen laufe. Hab leider auch schon seit einigen Jahren nichtmehr aktiv an meinem PC gebastelt und mich auch nicht weiter über neuerungen informiert.


Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Palimbula (25. Juli 2011)

flausch1990 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich benutze immoment noch eine nvidia 7300 LE, möchte aber dringend aufrüsten, vorallem für skyrim. Soundkarte wird dann irgendwann auch bald eine neue kommen. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann mir zufällig irgendjemand eine Grafikkarte für max. 160 Euro empfehlen, durch die ich meine alte Geforce ersetzen könnte?
> 
> ...



Also die Angaben sind etwas dürftig, aber auf Grund der von dir eingesetzten Grafikkarte ist -für mich- eines ziemlich sicher: Gib kein Geld mehr für dein jetziges System aus  Die Grafikkarte dürfte nunmehr wahrscheinlich 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, für die restlichen Komponenten dürfte wahrscheinlich das gleiche gelten --> CPU, Board, Arbeitsspeicher... Natürlich kannst du nun eine (semi)aktuelle Grafikkarte kaufen, bei deinem Budget wäre das entweder eine AMD HD6850 oder eine nVidia GTX460. Allerdings wird diese sich in deinem System langweilen, da die CPU nicht mit der Lieferung der Daten hinterher kommt. Für genauere Angaben über System kannst du folgende Softwaretools nutzen:

- CPU-Z
- GPU-Z
- SIW
- AIDA (ehemals Everest Home)

Von daher meine Empfehlung/Ratschlag --> sparen und einen neuen PC kaufen. Auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads gibt es diverse Beispielkonfigurationen für (fast) jeden Geldbeutel


----------



## flausch1990 (25. Juli 2011)

So, hab einfach mal von allem ein Screenshot gemacht.
  Und danke für die schnelle Antwort heute morgen.

Meinst du, da ist noch irgendwie was zu machen?
Die PC's am Anfang des Threads hab ich mir schon angeschaut, wenn mein Auto nicht seit letzter Woche ein Totalschaden wäre und ich jetzt erstmal dringend was neues brauchen würde, würde ich mir auch einen von denen zusammen basteln, als Azubi ist das Geld aber leider etwas knapp. Die Grafikkarte bis 160 Euro wären dann ein Geschenk.

Edit:
Würdest du mir empfehlen, dass ich z.B. jetzt die geschenkte Grafikkarte und Windows 7 annehme (und installiere?) und dann nach und nach aufrüste? Oder lohnt sich das eher nicht?


----------



## Palimbula (25. Juli 2011)

Prinzipiell wirst du alles tauschen müssen, damit es unterm Strich Sinn macht. Sofern du nun eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen solltest, wird das restliche System der Flaschenhals sein. Vor allem die CPU wird die Leistungsfähigkeit der Grafikkarte limitieren, da diese nun auch schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist und einfach die Daten nicht in der Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung stellen kann wie sie von der Grafikkarte benötigt werden. Es gäbe zwar wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit die CPU zu übertakten, allerdings ist dies (deutlichen) mit Risiken verbunden. Auch spricht -für mich- gegen eine neue Grafikkarte die Leistungsfähigkeit des Netzteils. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass dein jetziges Netzteil überhaupt in der Lage ist eine neue Grafikkarte mit Strom zu versorgen. Ich spreche in diesem Fall nicht von der aufgedruckten Leistung in Watt sondern von der Stromstärke auf den 12V-Schienen. Da das Mainboard von Fujitsu-Siemens ist, wird es sich bei deinem PC mit Sicherheit um ein Komplettsystem des Herstellers handeln. Dies wiederum hat zur Folge, dass das eingebaute Netzteil mit Sicherheit nicht in der Lage sein wird das System stabil betreiben zu können wenn eine max. 2 Jahre alte Grafikkarte eingebaut wird --> wenn du Glück hast fliegt nur die Sicherung raus wenn du den PC einschaltest. Wenn es blöd läuft wirst du den Tod des Netzteils riechen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Juli 2011)

Ich würde dir empfehlen eine GTX 460 zu kaufen, dein System ist für WoW ansonsten noch ok.

Schau aber mal auf dein Netzteil, ob das die GTX 460 überhaupt schafft.


----------



## flausch1990 (28. Juli 2011)

Erstmal einen Dank an euch beide, ich werd dann vielleicht komplett aufrüsten, man kann ja zum Glück bei den meisten Firmen die zusammen bauen auch per Raten zahlen.



Blut schrieb:


> dein System ist für WoW ansonsten noch ok.



Ja, aber WoW spiele ich momentan eigentlich nur, weil ich keine neueren Titel spielen kann und aufs zocken nicht verzichten will. Meine ganzen älteren Titel die mir so viel Spaß machen, kann ich leider auch nicht spielen, es überhäuft mich mit Fehlermeldungen. Aber das ist jetzt erstmal egal. Wie gesagt, geht es mir vorallem um Skyrim (evtl. dann auch mal Assasins Creed, Little Big Planet 2, oder im allgemeinen mal Spiele, die 3D Effekte haben).

Meinst du, ich sollte da eher zum 600 Euro PC, oder zum 750 Euro PC tendieren? Oder lieber warten bis zum Juli/August Update, falls es da eines geben sollte? Und wenn ich mir den PC irgendwo zusammen basteln lasse, ist da im Normalfall schon ein Betriebssystem drauf? Oder muss man das extra kaufen?

Tut mir leid für die vielen Fragen, wie gesagt bin ich schon ewig nichtmehr am schrauben gewesen und irgendwo zusammen basteln lassen hab ich auch noch nie gewagt und keinerlei Erfahrungen damit.


mfg,
flausch1990


----------



## Klos1 (28. Juli 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich zu dem hier tendieren:

_CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~ 170,-
 Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 36,-
 Grafikkarte: Nvida Geforce GTX 560 Ti ~ 184,-
 RAM: G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7 ~ 49,-
 Mainboard: MSI P67A-C45, P67 ~ 100,-
 Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3, 500GB ~ 32,-
 Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 19,-
 Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-8NB schwarz ~ 77,-
 Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-


_


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. August 2011)

Huhu, 
wann ist denn ca. mit einem Update zu rechnen? Ich möchte mir nächsten Monat einen neuen Rechner kaufen und überlege, ob ich ihn mir aus dem 950 Euro-Rechner zusammenstellen oder lieber noch ein wenig warten soll.


----------



## Kyragan (4. August 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass in näherer Zukunft "wichtige" neue Hardware erscheint. Wird sich maximal an den Preisen was tun, insbesondere beim RAM, der ja mittlerweile auf fast schon Rekordtief ist. Die Zusammenstellungen werden sich imo kaum verändern. Ist nur meine bescheidene Einschätzung, bin nicht mehr 100%-ig auf dem laufenden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund von mir will einen neuen PC haben, hauptsächlich zum Spielen. Da er noch eine PS3 hat will nicht die neusten Spiele die bald rauskommen spielen, sondern eher sowas wie CSS, Team Fortress 2 und Starcraft 2. Mehr braucht der PC nicht zu können, da er am besten so günstig wie möglich ist. Ich habe einfach mal bei Alternate bisschen zusammengestellt und wollte euch fragen, was ihr davon haltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. August 2011)

_Ich würds ja mindestens so machen - selbst CSS etc. brauchen noch genug Leistung - sofern man halbwegs ordentliche FPS haben möchte.

Beispiel : 

Athlon II X4 640
MSI 870-C45
4GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Xigmatek Asgard
Cougar A 400W
LG GH22NS50
Sapphire HD6850

wären dann : __420,63&#8364;
_
_/Edit : Preis eingefügt :-O_


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. August 2011)

Nennenswerte Unterschiede sind jetzt im Grunde der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte. Sind die beiden, ich ich ausgewählt habe nicht genug für die o.g. Spiele?


----------



## Palimbula (9. August 2011)

Die CPU besitzt nur 2 Kerne und die Grafikkarte ist lediglich in einem Office-PC sinnvoll einsetzbar. Starcraft 2 hingegen freut sich über eine (professionelle) spieletaugliche Grafikkarte und das stellt die HD6570 nun beileibe nicht dar --> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2011/test-amd-radeon-hd-6570/5/#abschnitt_frameverlaeufe <-- letztes Bild auf der Website


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte wäre dann gut, sollte etwas über den Mindestanforderungen liegen.


----------



## Palimbula (9. August 2011)

Für +/- 100€ würde ich eine AMD HD6770 oder HD5770 nehmen. Sollte es eine nVidia sein, käme für +/- 150€ eine GTX 460 in Betracht.


----------



## muehe (9. August 2011)

für ca. 140&#8364; ne HD6870 momentan P/L Top


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Wie stehts mit dem Prozessor? Reicht x3 oder lieber x4?


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2011)

_Ich vesteh nicht worüber diskutiert wird - du hast bei deiner Zusammenstellung das Netzteil vergessen - somit kostet meine Zusammenstellung (wenn man bei das Netzteil noch mit reinrechnet) nur ~20-30€ mehr - was ist / sind also dein Bedenken?_


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Ich dachte es geht um die fehlende Leistung der von mir ausgewählten Grafikkarte und des Prozessors. Was hat das mit dem Netzteil zu tun?


----------



## painschkes (9. August 2011)

_Du hast oben keins drin? Das mein(t)e ich.

_


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. August 2011)

Achso, okay. Ich glaube ich hatte keins reingetan weil ich nicht wusste, wieviel Watt ich brauche. Habe auch keine Ahnung, wie ich das herausfinde.


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. August 2011)

okay also Grafikkarte muss eine bessere rein und Prozessor dann der Athlon x4 oder würde der x3 auch reichen? Zuletzt: Wieviel Watt bräuchte das Netzteil?


----------



## painschkes (10. August 2011)

_Die Komponenten in dem von mir zusammengestellten Rechner da oben sind gut aufeinander abgestimmt - was stört dich denn daran? Der Preis? Der ist marginal höher als der Preis von dem von dir zusammenstellten Rechner._


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. August 2011)

Der einzige Unterschied der noch bleibt ist das Mainboard (abgesehen von unwichtigen Dingen wie Festplatte oder Gehäuse). Ich habe bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Asus gemacht und will das auch beibehalten. Beim Prozessor stört mich nicht direkt was, ich frage ja nur ob es der x4 sein muss oder ob der x3 reichen würde. Ich will halt dass der Preis nicht höher wird als er muss, um SC2 gut damit spielen zu können.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2011)

So, ich habe jetzt nochmal einen anderen zusammengestellt und mir mehr Mühe dabei gegeben. Bitte sagen ob alles okay ist und passt (z.B. Netzteil war ich nicht sicher wieviel Watt ich brauche)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt nochmal einen anderen zusammengestellt und mir mehr Mühe dabei gegeben. Bitte sagen ob alles okay ist und passt (z.B. Netzteil war ich nicht sicher wieviel Watt ich brauche)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Festplatte ist ziemlich langsamm, nimm lieber ne Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder ne Western Digital Blue Caviar


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Die Festplatte ist ziemlich langsamm, nimm lieber ne Samsung Spinpoint F3 oder ne Western Digital Blue Caviar



Bei der Festplatte steht aber Samsung Spinpoint F3


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. August 2011)

Ok und abgesehen von der Festplatte ist alles anderen in Ordnung? Kann ich das ohne Bedenken meinem Kollegen weitergeben?^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. August 2011)

Blut meinte wohl, dass es sich bei deiner Zusammenstellung um eine Energie-sparende, allerdings langsamere Ecogreen-Version handelt.


----------



## muehe (17. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ok und abgesehen von der Festplatte ist alles anderen in Ordnung? Kann ich das ohne Bedenken meinem Kollegen weitergeben?^^



Netzteil viel zu gross , zu teuer , selbst mit nem 400W Markennetzteil kannst was Richtung 6870/560Ti befeuern und nen X6

Gehäuse gibs praktischere was nich grade Richtung Plastikbomber mit Turbine vorn dran geht 

dann son teures Board ok man kann zwar n P67/Z68 Board nehmen um sich CPU Aufrüst und OC Optionen offenzuhalten aber da würd ich dann lieber n Board umdie 95 Euro nehmen

für knappe 30 Euro gibs 8GB TeamGroup Ram


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. @ Muehe: Was würdest du denn für eine Meinboard/Prozessor - Kombination empfehlen? Wie gesagt, groß aufgerüstet wird das Teil eh nicht. Soll für aktuelle Spiele (Starcraft 2) reichen und mehr brauch es nicht.


----------



## muehe (17. August 2011)

dann würde ein vernünftiges H61/H67 Board reichen für 60-70 Euro mit dem i3-2100

Gehäuse mal nach dem Centurion 5 II , Bitfenix Shinobi o.ä. gucken

Netzteil Cougar A400


----------



## BoomLabor (18. August 2011)

Gibt es eine noch billigere Version als Spielerechner als den BudgetPC?
Oder lohnt sich das dann einfach nicht? 
Würde gerne ne Grundausstattung haben und die Grafikkarte später ersetzen oder sowas.


----------



## muehe (18. August 2011)

lohnt sich nicht

wie sieht denn das jetzige System aus ? kannst du den Rechner selbst zusammenbauen ?


----------



## BoomLabor (19. August 2011)

Besitze nur nen LapTop . . . und da laufen halt nur Dinge wie WoW oder einige andere nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Games drauf.

Kann ich die Windowslizenz weiterverwenden oder muss ich für den neuen Rechner auch eine neue Lizenz erwerben?
Und werden die Preise in den nähsten 1-2 Monaten vielleicht noch fallen?

Und ich traue mich nicht recht daran den PC selbst zusammenzuabauen. Ich meine das ist schon was anderes als den Arbeitsspeicher oder die Grafikkarte auszutauschen.

Wichtig wäre mir halt nur das Spiele wie BF3 und GW2 flüssig mit allen Details laufen. Klar kann man eher weniger zu den Systemvorraussetzungen sagen. 
Aber reicht eine GeForce GTX 460 oder doch lieber eine 560 Ti? 
Der Preis sollte so klein wie möglich bleiben. Habe kein Problem damit in einem Jahr die Grafikkarte tauschen zu müssen oder so. Hauptsache ich bin für diese beiden Titel gerüstet x)


----------



## Zaruk (19. August 2011)

Guten Tag Techniker 

1. 
Hab mir anhand der Beispiele im Threadanfang einen Pc zusammengestellt auf Basis vom i3-2100.
Wollte nur mal kurz sichergehen, dass die Komponenten passen und ich mir nicht irgendwomit eine üble Krücke an Bord hole. Also hauptsächlich gehts darum, ob das MB und das Netzteil zum Rest der Komponenten passen.
Anwendungsgebiet wird hauptsächlich WoW:Cataclysm sein, wenn möglich auf Ultra(1920x1080) oder knapp drunter. AUf Schatten kann ich bspw gerne verzichten  Weiterhin ab und zu mal Filme schauen oder andere, eher ältere Spiele zocken, sowie Amateur-Bildbearbeitung. Ansonsten natürlich Inet, Office etc.
Reicht die Leistung der Komponenten auch, um neben einem 24"er auch noch meinen alten 20"er im Dual-Head laufen zu lassen, für TS, Browser etc. während des Zockens?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine Frage: Bin ich mit einem Asus VH242H gut beraten hinsichtlich Preis/Leistung in der 24-Zoll Klasse?

Ansonsten, wer Verbesserungsvorschläge/gute Alternativen hat, immer her damit.
(Das System basiert übrigens absichtlich auf einer Intel CPU, abweichend von Blut und Donners Vorschlag)


Grüße, Zaruk


----------



## muehe (19. August 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Besitze nur nen LapTop . . . und da laufen halt nur Dinge wie WoW oder einige andere nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Games drauf.
> 
> Kann ich die Windowslizenz weiterverwenden oder muss ich für den neuen Rechner auch eine neue Lizenz erwerben?
> Und werden die Preise in den nähsten 1-2 Monaten vielleicht noch fallen?
> ...



kann man schlecht sagen wenns geht warten bis BF3 draussen ist , soviel wird sich in 1-2 Monaten nicht tun am Preis aber würde evtl. noch sparen und nen Intel 2500k + P67/Z68 Board nehmen , Grafikkarte P/L technisch momentan ne HD6870 als nvidia Feti ne 560ti 

Windows brauchst du kein neues , da kannst du die alte Lizens weiter nutzen darf halt nicht an mehr 1 Rechner am Netz genutzt werden



Zaruk schrieb:


> Guten Tag Techniker
> 
> 1.
> Hab mir anhand der Beispiele im Threadanfang einen Pc zusammengestellt auf Basis vom i3-2100.
> ...



wenn du schon nen Z68 Board nimmst dann kauf gleich den i5-2500K dann hast mit Sicherheit einige Jahre Ruhe mit dem OC Potential 

Board lieber das http://gh.de/638760

Grafikkarte wie oben schon gesagt P/L momentan ne 6870 , Netzteil eher zum Cougar A400/A450 greifen

Gehäuse http://gh.de/620861 , http://gh.de/536436 da bekommst dann auch keine Probleme mit gängigen Tower Kühlern und sind halt sehr gut belüftet und verarbeitet für den Preis

Kühler würd ich gleich noch mitbestellen ala Scythe Mugen3 , Thermalright Macho

auch wenns bissl mehr kostet dann hast was solides über mehrere Jahre , Grafikkarte sicher nach 1 1/2 - 2 Jahren mal gegen neues P/L Modell tauschen aber das bleibt eh nicht aus

aso immer über geizhals bzw. gh.de die Komponenten raussuchen-> meist günstiger


----------



## BoomLabor (19. August 2011)

Ich habe zu meinen LapTop aber keine WindowsCD bekommen. Wie soll ich Windows von meinem LapTop auf meinen Rechner übertragen?


----------



## muehe (19. August 2011)

Downloaden und über USB Stick installieren oder auf DVD brennen , hast du denn nen Key also unten am Lappy n Aufkleber wo der Key draufsteht

oder ne Recovery CD hast doch bestimmt, bringt dir zwar für den neuen Rechner nix aber evtl. ist dort der Key drauf

musst mal alles durchgucken


----------



## BoomLabor (20. August 2011)

Der Sticker ist noch dran. 
Den Code i.wo auf der Homepage eingeben, downloaden und auf ein Speichermedium klatschen und dann von dort auf den neuen Rechner installieren ja?
Und muss ich dann noch Windows auf dem LapTop deaktivieren oder so? (Ist ja immernoch nur eine Lizenz)


----------



## Palimbula (20. August 2011)

Windows kann man nicht herunterladen, ausser man ist Student. Da gibt es die Möglichkeit des Downloads von MS-Produkten, sofern die Uni an einem bestimmten Programm teilnimmt. So wirst du wohl jemanden fragen müssen, der die gleiche Windows-Version wie du hast, ob du seinen Datenträger kopieren kannst.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Windows kann man nicht herunterladen, ausser man ist Student. Da gibt es die Möglichkeit des Downloads von MS-Produkten, sofern die Uni an einem bestimmten Programm teilnimmt. So wirst du wohl jemanden fragen müssen, der die gleiche Windows-Version wie du hast, ob du seinen Datenträger kopieren kannst.



Ach nein?

Technikecke:


Blut schrieb:


> Hey, mal ne Frage, kann man sich ein .iso von Windows 7 Home Premium (32bit) aus dem Internet runterladen? Hab hier nur ne Home Premium 64bit CD (mit Key) und bräuchte aus Kompatibilitästgründen die 32bit Version.
> 
> Bestünde z.B. die Möglichkeit die Win7 Home Premium 32bit-Beta zu downloaden und dann mit meinem Key zu ner Vollversion zu verwandeln?






Lilith schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit den Links hier:
> 
> http://www.chip.de/a...2_46353200.html




 Hat übriges blendend funktioniert.

Da der zitierte Link, beim zitieren kaputt gegangen ist:
Mein Link


----------



## Palimbula (20. August 2011)

Gut zu wissen, dass der Download mittlerweile möglich ist. Danke


----------



## BoomLabor (21. August 2011)

Alles klar super. Danke für die Antworten. 

Eine Frage noch: Da ich mich nicht wirklich daran versuchen möchte einen PC komplett zusammen zu schrauben . . . ist Alternate eine gute Wahl wenn es um die Preise der Einzelteile geht? Immerhin zahlt man da nochmal 79€ für den Zusammenbau.
Oder gibt es andere Anbieter wo man die selben Bauteile günstiger bekommt oder allgemein günstiger bei weg kommt?


----------



## Palimbula (21. August 2011)

Es gibt immer mind. einen günstigeren Anbieter als den bei dem man gerade bestellt hat oder bestellen möchte. Preissuchmaschinen geben dir im Vorfeld einen Überblick welcher Händler gerade die von dir gewünschte Ware günsig anbietet. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass der Händler seine Daten den Preissuchmaschinen zur Verfügung stellt. Solltest du dich entschliessen bei mehreren Händlern zu bestellen, können dir unter unter Umständen mehrfach Warenbezugskosten (z. B. Versandkosten, Nachnahmegebühren etc.) in Rechnung gestellt werden. Ebenfalls musst du natürlich deine persönlichen Daten bei mehreren Händlern, bei denen du vielleicht nie wieder kaufen wirst, angegeben.

Hier sind Preissuchmaschinen zu finden:

*pcgameshardware.de*
*idealo.de*
*geizhals.de (gh.de)*

Solltest du Wert darauf legen, dass der Händler "deine" Einzelteile gleich zu einem System zusammenbaut bleiben unterm Strich -wenn ich mich nicht irre- nur folgende Händler übrig:

*alternate.de*
*hardwareversand.de*


----------



## BoomLabor (21. August 2011)

Hardwareversand hat einige Teile für ein paar Euro weniger im Angebot. Danke.
Und noch eine Frage. Gibt es Spiele die bereits von mehr als 4 CPU-Kernen profetieren? (Dachte an den AMD 6Kerner) Oder ist das einfach übertrieben und reichen auch 4Kerne?


----------



## Zaruk (22. August 2011)

@muehe: 
danke für die Tipps, dann werd ich für die Upgrades wohl doch noch bis zum Monatsanfang warten und im September einfach weniger essen

edit: Mindfactory montiert & installiert auch, kostet aber 90&#8364; oO Link


----------



## Blo0dyMary (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

also ich strebe den 850€-PC an, hätte da aber noch ein paar Fragen.

*1. Zur CPU: Box oder Tray? Muss der extra Kühler sein?*

*2. Kann ich auch anderen Arbeitsspeicher einbauen?*
Ich denke da an 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL7.
Wirkt sich anderer Speicher auf die Performance, den Stromverbrauch o.Ä. aus?
Lohnen sich 8GB überhaupt?

*3. Kann ich mein altes Netzteil wiederverwenden?*
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was für eins ich jetzt habe, aber es hat auch 500 (bzw. sogar 550(?)) Watt Leistung,
wie das hier vorgeschlagene Cooler Master Silent Pro M500.

*4. Zum Gehäuse: Da würde ich auch gerne mein altes wiederverwenden.*
Es hat auch annährend die selben Messwerte. Sollte also hoffentlich alles passen.
Hier vorgeschlagen: *Lian Li PC-8NB: 21 cm x 49 cm x 45 cm* (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe)
Meins: *CoolerMaster Centurion 590: 21 cm x 51 cm x 44 cm* (Breite x Tiefe x Höhe)

Danke schonmal im Voraus und schönen Sommer noch
BloodyMary


----------



## Kyragan (23. August 2011)

Definitiv immer Boxed, selbst wenn du den Kühler nicht verwendest. Boxed CPUs haben einfach eine längere Garantie. Normalerweise gehen CPUs nicht kaputt, aber Vorsicht ist bekanntlich die Mutter der Porzellankiste und preislich nimmt sichs nix. Oft sind sogar Boxed CPUs günstiger.


----------



## Sikes (24. August 2011)

Hiho zusammen  Ich wollte beim Hardwareversand den LowBudget PC zusammenstellen und den vorgeschlagenen Tower gabs da nicht. Welchen Tower kann ich als alternative nehmen? Da ich nicht weiss wie gross alles sein muss und ob einfach ein Tower mit gleichen Massen reicht, frage ich lieber hier nach


----------



## Palimbula (24. August 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist in erster Linie Geschmackssache und eine Frage des eigenen Geldbeutels  Einzige Voraussetzung die es erfüllen muss, sofern du einen der PC's aus dem Sticky zusammenbauen willst --> die *ATX-Norm* muss erfüllt sein.


----------



## Zukane (25. August 2011)

Wird im Oktober oder November neue Hardware kommen (natürlich brauchbare fürs zocken xD)?


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2011)

Da ich nicht extra dafür einen neuen Thread aufmachen will, und der hier sich mit Konfigurationen befasst:

Was ist eure Meinung zu folgendem PC von Alternate? 
http://www.alternate...m_2011/891014/?


Also bis jetzt entspricht alles meinen Wünschen bis auf die SSD, die ist mir mit 60 GB zu klein...

Und für knapp 900&#8364; kommt man da doch voll auf seine Kosten oder was wäre technisch gesehen noch verbesserungswürdig? 

Ich strebe für meinen PC den ich mir im Oktober kaufen kann mit einem Büdget von 1-1,1k Euro an also könnte man da noch mehr raushauen? 

Bzw weil ich ja eh warten muss gilt die Frage meines Vorposters auch für mich. Und ob es dann nicht besser wäre zu warten...^^


----------



## BoomLabor (25. August 2011)

Für 888€ Euro sollte man was besseres bekommen. Zumal da sicher auch ein i5 2500k drin sein sollte.
Aber da gibt es ja unsere Experten die dir sicherlich mehr sagen können.


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. August 2011)

Was mit an dem PC schon mal nicht gefällt ist:

- Keine Angaben zum Netzteil
- Keine Angaben zur SSD
- Keine Angaben zum RAM
- Die wahrscheinlich gefälschten Kommentare auf Seite zum PC. Der gleiche Typ schreibt, dass er auf der GC den Rechner getestet hat und toll fand und meint am selben Tag, dass er nach 2 Tage spielen mit dem Rechner vollkommen zufrieden ist. Naaaatürlich.


----------



## Zaruk (25. August 2011)

Moin,
Grundsätzlich ist die neueste Hardware selten direkt interessant, es sei denn man ist Enthusiast und will gleich das Beste was es auf dem Markt gibt. Das Interessante an neuer Hardware ist, dass dann meist die Preise der alten Produktreihen sinken und man so ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis bekommt.
Das einzige was mir zZt einfällt sind AMDs neue Bulldozer CPUs, die evtl Mitte September anstehen (Link)

Zu deinem Alternate-PC kann ich nicht viel sagen, nur die Cpu kommt mir irgendwie.. klein vor in dem PC. Vielleicht erwarten sie aber, dass man die früher oder später eh upgradet und bauen deshalb ein AM3+/990FX Mainboard ein, damit du dir dann noch nen Bulldozer dazu kaufst 

edit: 
Der 732&#8364; Intel-PC auf der ersten Seite hat ne eindeutig bessere CPU und eine fast gleichwertige Graka. Für nen kleinen Aufpreis kannst du dir dann noch 4GB RAM dazukaufen (momentan wohl eher nur Zukunftsorientierung) und die HDD auf 1TB aufstocken.
Mit Zusammenbau, Windoof etc kommt nochmal was dazu, aber du dürftest am Ende eigtl immer besser dastehen, wenn du dir einen Rechner selber zusammenstellst.


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2011)

Jo eben dachte ich mir auch... Ging mir auch eher um die Teile die drin sind...

Naja warten muss ich eh noch aber danke für das Feedback 

Übrigens gerade erfahren dass ich mit dem Budget bis auf 1,2k Euro gehen kann... naja ich meld mich nochmal hier wenn ich mein Gehalt Anfang Oktober bekommen hab. Ich kenn mich zwar etwas in Sachen Teile aus, jedoch kommt es wie viele wissen auf das Zusammenspiel an, heisst ob die Teile auch zueinander gut harmonieren, denn man kann noch so gute Porno Teile einbauen, passt irgendein Teil nicht zu einem anderen ist er schwach... und genau da hab ich net so direkt ne Ahnung davon, aber gut ihr könnt mir dann sicher helfen... ich poste dann eine Liste einiger Teile die ich mir wünsche und ihr könnt mir dann Empfehlungen zur Verbesserung geben.

Zusammenbauen wird kein Problem sein, hab ich bereits bei einem Freund getan


----------



## BoomLabor (25. August 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Was mit an dem PC schon mal nicht gefällt ist:
> 
> - Keine Angaben zum Netzteil
> - Keine Angaben zur SSD
> ...



Über Alternates Lieferzeiten höre ich aber wirklich nur gutes. Selten das es länger als 2 Tage dauert. Die meisten bekommen Ihre Rechner etc gleich am nähsten Tag. Und da es soviele sagen denke ich mal das das auch stimmen mag. (Einige schreiben sogar das es wenige Stunden später ankam . . . 8 Uhr bestellt - 17 Uhr da gewesen. Aber wie geht sowas?)


----------



## Casp (1. September 2011)

Zaruk schrieb:


> Moin,
> Grundsätzlich ist die neueste Hardware selten direkt interessant, es sei denn man ist Enthusiast und will gleich das Beste was es auf dem Markt gibt. Das Interessante an neuer Hardware ist, dass dann meist die Preise der alten Produktreihen sinken und man so ein besseres P/L-Verhältnis bekommt.
> Das einzige was mir zZt einfällt sind AMDs neue Bulldozer CPUs, die evtl Mitte September anstehen (Link)



Lohnt es sich, wegen denen mit dem PC-Kauf zu warten?


----------



## Kyragan (1. September 2011)

Da keiner weiß, wie gut Bulldozer wirklich geworden ist, wird dir auch niemand diese Frage beantworten können. Das wird sich erst nach Release zeigen. Da Bulldozer aber schon sehr bald erscheint, macht es imo schon Sinn noch etwas zu warten. Generell warte ich zwar nie auf Hardware, aber wenn größere Releases so kurz bevor stehen, kann man den Blick darauf ja mal riskieren. IMO.


----------



## Casp (1. September 2011)

Mist ich hatte auf ein "Also viel ändern wird sich nicht, ich würde jetzt schon kaufen" gehofft ;D


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. September 2011)

Sofern das alte System noch zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse erzielt, sollte man immer warten, bis das eben nicht mehr der Fall ist. Dannach lohnt es sich nicht zu warten. Es ist immer dieser Irrglaube, "Hilfe, mein pc ist 2 jahre alt, es funktioniert zwar noch alles so wie ichs will, aber ich brauch trotzdem ws neues". Wenn dein System, so wie meines grade kaputt ist, kauf dir die Teile sofort.


----------



## Casp (2. September 2011)

Hilfe, mein PC ist 5 Jahre alt, hat gelegentlich bluescreens, Grafikbeschleuniger wird während dem Spiel zurückgesetzt und ich sterb deshalb, es laufen keine guten Spiele wie DoW2, Warhammer online oder bald SWtoR, ich glaub, so langsam brauch ich wirklich mal was neues! 

Also sofort kaufen?


----------



## Casp (2. September 2011)

Irgendwelche Alternativen zur _Nvida Geforce GTX 560 Ti? 

_


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Hilfe, mein PC ist 5 Jahre alt, hat gelegentlich bluescreens, Grafikbeschleuniger wird während dem Spiel zurückgesetzt und ich sterb deshalb, es laufen keine guten Spiele wie DoW2, Warhammer online oder bald SWtoR, ich glaub, so langsam brauch ich wirklich mal was neues!
> 
> Also sofort kaufen?



Installier lieber mal Windows neu, hört sich nach nem Softwareproblem an. Wieso Alternativen zu GTX 560 Ti?


----------



## Casp (3. September 2011)

Softwareprobleme, weil die Grafikkarte zu schlecht für die meisten guten Spiele ist? 
Weil des die GTX 560 Ti nicht bei Alternate gibt und ich ungern selbst zusammenbauen würde..


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. September 2011)

Natürlich gibt es die bei Alternate, du darfst bloß nicht konfigurator wählen, sondern am ende "Zusammenbau" oder so noch mitnehmen.
Mein Link


----------



## wulze1337 (3. September 2011)

kann ich mit der billigsten variante, WoW auf ultra spielen ? wäre mir sehr wichtig

und wenn nein, mit welcher dann


----------



## Palimbula (3. September 2011)

wulze1337 schrieb:


> kann ich mit der billigsten variante, WoW auf ultra spielen ? wäre mir sehr wichtig
> 
> und wenn nein, mit welcher dann



Böses wulze, denn ein Topic scheint dir nicht zu reichen  --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188493-auf-der-suche-nach-neuem-pc/


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. September 2011)

Hi, noch mal eine Frage zu dem 850er PC:

Ich hab mir den mal aus Interesse beim Konfigurator von Alternate zusammengestellt. Der hat dann aber gemeckert, dass zu wenige IDE-Anschlusse zur Verfügung wären... passt der Brenner dann überhaupt in das System rein? 

Oder gibt es ein alternatives Mainboard? Das besagte ist bei Hardwareversand gerade ausverkauft.


----------



## Palimbula (4. September 2011)

Sofern du keine Laufwerke mit IDE-Anschluss (Festplatte, optische Laufwerke) verwenden möchtest, kannst du die Anzahl IDE-Anschlüsse, auf dem Mainboard, getrost vernachlässigen. S-ATA ist der Nachfolger von IDE und nun der Standard. IDE ist kalter, abgestandener Kaffee.


----------



## muehe (4. September 2011)

Konfigurator is leider immer sone Sache 

ok mit den IDE Anschlüssen hat er sicher zurecht gemeckert aber einfach ein Sata Brenner auswählen 

leider werden einem über den Konfigurator immer nur überzogene Netzteile angezeigt bzw. wenn man passendes Netzteil gewählt hat dann werden die dazu passenden Grafikkarten nicht angezeigt


----------



## ravnica1 (8. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe vor mir in ca. 2 Monaten passend zu SWtoR einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. Dazu zunächst mal die Frage wann kann man hier mit einem Update der Konfigutationen rechnen also September/Oktober?
Kommen diese Updates immer ungefähr im zwei Monatsrhytmus?

Grundsätzlich würde ich hier gerne Anregungen durch diese Konfigurationen holen und dann bei hwv oder alternate einen Rechner per Konfigurator zusammenbauen.

Könnt ihr vielleicht noch eine Internetseite oder ein Forum empfehlen in dem es um neue Rechner und Hardware geht und ich mich dort noch weiter einlesen könnte zu den einzelnen Bestandteilen der Zusammenstellungen. Beispielsweise was nun Unterschiede der einzelnen Prozessoren oder Grafikkarten usw. sind.


----------



## Palimbula (8. September 2011)

ravnica1 schrieb:


> ...
> Könnt ihr vielleicht noch eine Internetseite oder ein Forum empfehlen in dem es um neue Rechner und Hardware geht und ich mich dort noch weiter einlesen könnte zu den einzelnen Bestandteilen der Zusammenstellungen. Beispielsweise was nun Unterschiede der einzelnen Prozessoren oder Grafikkarten usw. sind.



http://www.pcgameshardware.de
http://www.computerbase.de
http://www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Casp (8. September 2011)

Hi,
möchte nicht direkt einen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber kann man den PC so absegnen? 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Ram: 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
Netzteil: Super-Flower SF550P14XE Golden Green Pro 80plus gold
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS124-19 schwarz SATA
Grafikkarte: ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5

Gruß, Casp


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. September 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Hi,
> möchte nicht direkt einen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber kann man den PC so absegnen?


Wie hoch ist das angesetzte Budget? Wäre noch gut zu wissen, bevor man Änderungsvorschläge gibt.


----------



## Casp (9. September 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist das angesetzte Budget? Wäre noch gut zu wissen, bevor man Änderungsvorschläge gibt.



In etwa so  also 700€-800€, muss auch noch Win7 und evtl. Bildschirm dazu kaufen..


----------



## -kindl- (14. September 2011)

huhu hab mich an dein Thema gehalten und habe mir folgendes gekauft!!

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE ~
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 ~
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~
Netzteil:Cooler Master Silent Pro M500
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U ~ (vorher war 4Gb Ram hab es auf 8Gb Ram erhöht)

Gerade Bestellt alles für 590€ inkl.Versand.

meine Frage ist der Lüfter so groß das keine 4 Ramriegel reinpassen????


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. September 2011)

sollte problemlos vollbestückbar sein. Also nein, der Lüfter kommt (solange der RAM keine hohen Headspreader haben) gar nicht mit denen in berührung.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

*Bisher:*

CPU: Intel® Core&#8482;2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
Mainboard: EVGA nForce 680i SLI
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 (Kingston irgendwas)
Graka: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII
Tower: Cooler Master Stacker Tower (Ähnlich der Abbildung: http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/images/high_res/110/830k_5.jpg )

Da Tower, Netzteil und Grafikkarte noch passen aber ich mich gern etwas aufrüsten würde, hab ich mir überlegt folgendes zuzulegen.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz
Kühler:Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-M PRO, Z68 oder ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68
RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)


8GB RAM weils eh grad billig ist ^^
Beim Mainboard bin ich nur unschlüssig .. und ob der Krempel auch zusammenpasst. Absolutes Limit ist 350&#8364;.


----------



## Littlecool (14. September 2011)

Wie du halt die DCII genommen hast... 




Sollte alles zusammen passen

Nimm das kleinere MB, schaut Kompakter aus am ende 

Beim RAM in die Kompatibilitätsliste geschaut?


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> Wie du halt die DCII genommen hast...



War eine Empfehlung "damals" von nem PCGH-Kollegen *g*



> Nimm das kleinere MB, schaut Kompakter aus am ende



Mh .. Die DCII braucht halt 3 Slots nach unten .. und meine Soundkarte muss auch noch irgendwo rein.



> Beim RAM in die Kompatibilitätsliste geschaut?



Mh - Inwiefern? 1333er ist es zumindest und hat auch nicht diese überflüssigen Kühlkörper wie die GSkill-Dinger - Da hätte ich schiss, dass die nicht untern CPU-Kühler passen *g* Für RAM-Tipps bin ich offen, aber wie gesagt, bei den aktuellen Preisen nehm ich auch gern 8GB wieder rein.


----------



## Areos (14. September 2011)

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB billig und gut.

rest passt und beim board isses ne austattungsfrage was man nimmt. schlecht sind asus, asrock usw eh nicht. 

Z68 hat nen paar vorteile wo viele aber nicht brauchen. wenn du sparen willst reicht auch nen P67 board.

willst du übertaken? dann nimm nen I5 mit "k" und nen Z68 chipsatz. willst du das nicht reicht nen P67 und nen I5 ohne "k"


----------



## Littlecool (14. September 2011)

Phantom 4EVER! 



Sound PCI oder PCI-e ?!?

Wenn PCI-e... naja kommt beides aufs selbe raus, die Graka hat keine Luft oder das ding passt ned rei....

jo nimm das Große, is noch 1 Slot platz zwischen Graka und sound (ob nun PCI- oder -e)

Hättest mal die Phantom genommen... *g* die braucht "nur" 2,5 Slots


Beim RAM mein ich nicht die Höhe sondern ob er Supportet wird. Hatte das prob und bin von OCZ auf G.SKill, weil DER OCZ RAM ned auf der Liste stand... Hänger usw waren die folge.

Liste (Mini)----> http://www.asus.de/M...P8Z68M_PRO/#MSL

Liste (Groß)--->http://www.asus.de/M...P8Z68V_PRO/#MSL


würde meinen RAM aus der Liste suchen damit is auch garantiert das er läuft.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2011)

Gracias =)
Ich hab nur ewig nicht mehr im Rechner rumgeschraubt, darum auch die Sorgen ob die größere Board-Variante überhaupt in den CM Stacker passt.


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

informier dich mal wenn du den Macho nimmst zwecks Einbaukit für Asus/AsRock 

musst Board halt bissl gucken wie es passt , ist das ne Pci-e Soundkarte ? kannst ja auch n nen Pci-e x 16 einstecken , gibt ja genug Boards die gnz unten nochmal n Pci-e x 16 haben



> würde meinen RAM aus der Liste suchen damit is auch garantiert das er läuft.



die TeamGroup , KingstonValue liefen bisher alle top


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

Ich hab heute das hier geschenkt bekommen <3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (15. September 2011)

von der Höhe passt das Stacker schon 

guck halt bloss mal wegen dem Macho und den benötigten PCI(-e) Slots du kannst wie gesagt auch n PCI-e X 1 in nen PCI-e x16 stöpseln


----------



## Littlecool (15. September 2011)

Achwo...das passt schon alles


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> guck halt bloss mal wegen dem Macho und den benötigten PCI(-e) Slots du kannst wie gesagt auch n PCI-e X 1 in nen PCI-e x16 stöpseln



Das wird nix. Die Soundkarte ist PCI


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

kriegst schon hin ZAM


----------



## Littlecool (16. September 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/preisvergleich/eu/640201 +PCI Soundkarte und 3 Slot Graka

Passt doch


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2011)

Littlecool schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...leich/eu/640201 +PCI Soundkarte und 3 Slot Graka
> 
> Passt doch



Das ist die V-Variante. Bestellt ist M

*edit* Bestellung wurde verändert auf V ;D


----------



## Resch (16. September 2011)

Was ist das für ein Gehäuse wenn ich fragen darf? Sieht sehr gut aus :-D


----------



## muehe (16. September 2011)

sollte n Bitfenix sein(nach dem Logo zu urteilen)

ok hab geguckt isn BitFenix Colossus Venom


----------



## Resch (20. September 2011)

Ok das überschreitet mein Gehäuse-Budget aber ums doppelte^^ schade.

Hab mir jetzt für in 3 Wochen folgendes System raus gesucht:

Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa S
MB:			Asrock Z68M/USB3
CPU:		2500K
Kühler:		Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM:		G.Skill DIMM 8GB
GPU:		EVGA GTX-570 HD Superclocked
HDD:	Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB
NT:			OCZ STealtXStream 2 700W
LW:			Samsung SH-B123L

Monitor: Acer S242HLAbid

Preis: ca. *1100&#8364;*

Was meint ihr? Passt dass so? Gibt es Sparpotenzial?


----------



## pampam (22. September 2011)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder meinen PC „erneuern”. Erstmal Netzteil, MB, Prozessor und Ram. Kann mirjemand was empfehlen (bis 350€)? Am liebsten wärs mir, wenn man da nen Intel Prozessor nehmen könnte.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Resch (22. September 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder meinen PC „erneuern". Erstmal Netzteil, MB, Prozessor und Ram. Kann mirjemand was empfehlen (bis 350€)? Am liebsten wärs mir, wenn man da nen Intel Prozessor nehmen könnte.
> Danke schonmal





Asrock Z68M/USB3          			  91,90€
Intel® Core™ i5-2500K 			189,90€
G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 	  24,99€
Sharkoon SHA550-12EUP	 		  42,49€

Gesamt:						349,28€

Der 2500k ist zur Zeit etwas teuer wegen der hohen Nachfrage. Die Preise sind alle von Alternate, also nicht die billigsten, kann man evtl. noch sparen.


----------



## muehe (22. September 2011)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wieder meinen PC &#8222;erneuern". Erstmal Netzteil, MB, Prozessor und Ram. Kann mirjemand was empfehlen (bis 350&#8364? Am liebsten wärs mir, wenn man da nen Intel Prozessor nehmen könnte.
> Danke schonmal



http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-184573

welche Grafikkarte ist angedacht ? Netzteil hab ich erstmal rausgelassen

CPU Kühler vorhanden ? wenn ja welcher ?


----------



## pampam (22. September 2011)

muehe schrieb:


> http://gh.de/eu/?cat=WL-184573
> 
> welche Grafikkarte ist angedacht ? Netzteil hab ich erstmal rausgelassen
> 
> CPU Kühler vorhanden ? wenn ja welcher ?



Grafikkarte weiß ich noch nicht genau, wird aber im preisbereich 150-200&#8364; sein. Wann ich mir die kaufe ist auch nicht sicher, viell 1-2 Monate.
Kühler hab ich noch keinen, aber dank meinem Gehäuse muss ich dass Mb dafür nicht ausbauen. Angedacht war ein Scythe Mugen, der mir aber doch etwas zu teuer ist.
Im Moment hab ich noch ein 400W Noname Netzteil, deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass es schon Sinn macht das gleich auszuwechseln.

edit: Zuzeit habe ich noch eine HD3850. Wenn mein NT noch ausreicht bis ich ne neue Grafikkarte kaufe, wäre mir das auch recht. Ich halte 400W aber schon für etwas knapp...


----------



## Resch (22. September 2011)

Also für den 2500k und die HD3850 könnten die 400W eigentlich noch reichen. Der 2500k hat 95W und die 3850 sollte auch nicht über 250W unter Last kommen. Ich weiß ja nicht, was der Rest so braucht, aber es könnte wahrscheinlich klappen^^.


----------



## pampam (22. September 2011)

Resch schrieb:


> Also für den 2500k und die HD3850 könnten die 400W eigentlich noch reichen. Der 2500k hat 95W und die 3850 sollte auch nicht über 250W unter Last kommen. Ich weiß ja nicht, was der Rest so braucht, aber es könnte wahrscheinlich klappen^^.




Ich denke ich werds mal probieren, ich glaube die HD3850 braucht sogar nur unter 150W. 
Danke für die Vorschläge, wird warscheinlich anfang des nächsten Monats bestellt (sofern ich mein Gehäuse bis dahin fertig habe) 

edit: Gibt es mittlerweile eigendlich einen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen 4 und 8GB Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## Minischwenk (23. September 2011)

Hab mich jezt mal an die vorgeschlagene Variante gehalten, 

[attachment=12213c1.JPG]
[attachment=12214c2.JPG]


Allerdings hab ich noch ein paar Fragen, bzw würde gern wissen ob dass so passt...

1. Passt dass Netzteil ? Bei der Auswahl wurde mir dass vorgeschlagene 500 watt Netzteil, nicht angezeigt, weils warsch als zu schwach eingestuft war. Deswegen bin ich auf ein günstigeres 650W ausgewichen. Ist dass zu schlecht oder reicht es?

2. Ist der ausgewählte Arbeitsspeicher immernoch aktuell/gut/Preisleistungstechnisch ok? (4gb ansich sollten mir reichen)

3. Passt die variante der graka? Bin mir unschlüssig welche da jezt am geignetsten ist...

4. Lohnt sich eine dvbt/tv Karte oder reichen da dvbt sticks? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht bzw weis was für ein Karte man dann benötigt?

5. Das Zusammenbauen an sich trau ich mir zwar zu allerdings wird ja dass montieren des cpu Kühlers immer als recht schwierig dargestellt, gibts da irgendwelche tipps, tricks oder kriegt dass jeder halbwegs handwerklich begabter mensch hin ohne irgendwas zu zerstören?^^

Wäre für Antworten dankbar!


----------



## muehe (23. September 2011)

ist das n Konfigurator ? welcher Shop ist das denn ?

Ram ist zu teuer dafür bekommst locker 8GB

die SuperFlower Netzteile sind ab der GoldenGreen Serie gut


----------



## Minischwenk (23. September 2011)

Shop ist der hardwareversand.de.

Inwieweit lohnt sich ein besseres Netzteil? Niedrigerer Verbrauch oder besser qualität, bzw lohnen sich die 40 euro mehr wirklich?

Und was wäre denn ein passender ram, bzw ne preiswertere Alternative die mit den restlichen komponenten zusammen passt?, kenn mich da jezt nich so so aus, und ram gibts ja ewig viel verschiedene...würde z.b. n 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 (der günstigste 8gb) reinpassen?


----------



## muehe (23. September 2011)

ahh neue Seite 

verwende mal nicht den Konfigurator sondern schmeiss alles in den Warenkorb und dann Zusammenbau dazu

alle Artikel über www.gh.de suchen dann hardwareversand -> Warenkorb kann nochmal paar Euro günstiger werden

welches Netzteil war denn angedacht ?


----------



## Minischwenk (23. September 2011)

Habs ausprobiert kostet gleichviel..._ der angedachte war der aus der konfiguartion, __Cooler Master Silent Pro M500_


----------



## muehe (23. September 2011)

Netzteil kannst dir ja mal dieses angucken http://gh.de/583756 

Ram reicht dieser http://gh.de/448852 läuft eigentlich überall oder auch http://gh.de/536423


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. September 2011)

Minischwenk schrieb:


> 5. Das Zusammenbauen an sich trau ich mir zwar zu allerdings wird ja dass montieren des cpu Kühlers immer als recht schwierig dargestellt, gibts da irgendwelche tipps, tricks oder kriegt dass jeder halbwegs handwerklich begabter mensch hin ohne irgendwas zu zerstören?^^


In deiner Zusammenstellung befindet sich ein Scythe Mugen 3 als Kühler. Wenn der Einbau dort so sein sollte wie beim 2er, dann wird das kein großes Problem werden. Es sollte auch eine recht einfach zu verstehende Anleitung beiliegen.

Auf Youtube gibt es zum Thema Lüftereinbau recht hübsche Videos von eiskaltmacher.de . Diese würde ich dann einfach mal empfehlen.


----------



## Naelas (25. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich würd mich freuen wenn die Profis unter euch mal drüber schauen und mir ein paar Tipps geben würden ?

Also ich hab zur Zeit diesen Pc:

_______________________________________
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE 3,2 GHz

Bord: Asus M4N68T AM3

GPU: Palit Radeon HD 4870 512MB

Speicher: 4 GB Ram, 1333

Platte: 500GB

Win 7 64Bit Home
_______________________________________

Auf welchen Einstellungen kann ich da zb WoW spielen ? Ist es überhaupt notwendig ihn zu verbessern, oder soll ich noch warten ?


Habe da so an ein Intel Core i5 2500k, ner GTX 560 ti 1GB von EVGA und 8 GB Ram gedacht ! Würde mir das noch genau zusammen stellen...


Meine Frage ist noch, wie groß der unterschied zwischen den beiden Pc´s sein würde, und ob es sich lohnt ?!


gruß


----------



## muehe (25. September 2011)

nur für WoW würde ich da dieses Jahr nix mehr machen 

welche Auflösung hat denn dein Monitor ?

falls nicht vorhanden n guten CPU Kühler kaufen den du mit übernehmen kannst und die CPU leicht übertakten per Multi


----------



## Konov (25. September 2011)

Naelas schrieb:


> _______________________________________
> CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE 3,2 GHz
> 
> Bord: Asus M4N68T AM3
> ...



Da kannste WoW auf Maximalen Details zocken. Nur bei der Auflösung musste gucken, aber sollte Full HD gleichzeitig auch gehen.
Vielleicht stellste die Schatten auf Mittel oder Niedrig, damit es auch bei großen Raids keine Ruckler gibt, aber ansonsten läuft das mit dem System butterweich. Würde keinen Cent investieren im Moment, wenn du eh nur WoW zockst.


----------



## muehe (25. September 2011)

naja auf Ultra is wohl übertrieben aber hoch passt schon , Schatten braucht eh kein Mensch am besten ausmachen , Sichtweite 1-2 Stufen runter , Partikeldichte auch , Wetter und Bodenobjekte brauch man auch nich hatte ich auch immer aus 

muss man sehen und ggf. anpassen aber Hoch und Schatten aus sollte schon gut laufen


----------



## Naelas (25. September 2011)

Ok... danke euch  werd dann wohl noch warten...

gruß


----------



## Minischwenk (25. September 2011)

So, hab jezt n bischen geschaut, und bin leztendlich bei folgender Zusammenstellung gelandet :

Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 		
182,69 €	

MSI P67A-G45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3 	
106,07 €

Scythe Mugen 3, für alle Sockel geeignet 		
33,47 €

LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz 	 
17,41 €

WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s 	
34,71 €

8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 	
33,65 €

Lian Li PC-8NB Midi-Tower - black, ohne Netzteil 	
78,51 €

Sparkle PCI-E GTX560Ti 1024MB DDR5 MiniHDMI/2xDVI retail 	
185,46 €

be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 		
54,52 €

Summe: 	

726,49 €

Ansich sollte alles (Zusammen)passen oder?


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. September 2011)

Sofern du das Betriebssystem und den Zusammenbau bereits eingeplant hat, ist es in meinen Augen ok. Bei dem Netzteil könnte man sich nochmal umschauen nach einem qualitativeren Hersteller, allerdings bleiben wir da nicht unter 60 Euro.


----------



## Naelas (25. September 2011)

Habe nochmal ne kurze frage zu meinem Pc: 

_______________________________________
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE 3,2 GHz

Bord: Asus M4N68T AM3

GPU: Palit Radeon HD 4870 512MB

Speicher: 4 GB Ram, 1333

Platte: 500GB

Win 7 64Bit Home
_______________________________________


Würde gern den Ram auf 8GB erweitern, habe aber zur Zeit nur 2x 2GB standart dinger von Corsair drin (1333). Kann mir jemand sagen welches Kit Ram ich kaufen kann ? Sollte schon ein gutes sein, und passen muss es ja auch... ?!


gruß


----------



## Palimbula (25. September 2011)

Ich würde mich in erster Linie an den Speicher-Empfehlungen des Mainboard-Herstellers orientieren --> http://www.asus.de/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4N68TM/#MSL


----------



## muehe (25. September 2011)

hol wenns gibt einfach nochmal den Corsair

machst du was spezielles speicherlastiges ansonsten brauch man eigentlich keine 8GB wird aufgrund des Preises bei Neukauf meist empfohlen

@Minischwenk 

Netzteil reicht dieses http://www1.hardware...36389&agid=1627 , http://www1.hardware...36389&agid=1627 , http://www1.hardware...40339&agid=1627

Grafikkarte http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43100&agid=707&pvid=4mzptm6jw_gt0543fu&ref=13&lb , http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43007&agid=707&pvid=4mzmqvkdt_gt0543fu&ref=13&lb


----------



## Teal (25. September 2011)

[Erledigt]


----------



## Minischwenk (25. September 2011)

@ Muehe wieso empfiehlst du mir denn jezt die 2 Graka Versionen von msi und Evga ? Liegen die nicht nur n paar prozent an leistung drüber (halt übertaktet) als dass referenzmodell und haben nichtmal ne bessere Kühlung? War jezt dass was ich alg in vielen Foren gelesen hab....

Und zu 2tem sicher dass 450 Watt ausreichen?, Hatte nen Netzteilrechner verwendet und der hat mir so 550 watt empfohlen, außerdem sollte man ja für optimale effektivität ein Netzteil mit so 20-40% mehr Watt verwenden oder täusch ich mich da?

Nochmal jezt auch alg was anderes, da sich hier ja noch keiner gemeldet hat, hat jemand von euch empfehlungen von tv/Dvbt Karten, bzw weis auch jemand was man bei nem Bildschirm den man auch für Tv verwenden möchte beachten muss?


----------



## muehe (26. September 2011)

doch doch die Kühlungen sind schon besser 

und was das NT angeht du lässt ja nich andauernd z.b. Prime95 + Furmark laufen die Volllast wirst im normaklen Betrieb nie erreichen

die Netzteilrechner sind ja meist von den herstellern und die wollen natürlich "große" Netzteile verkaufen


----------



## pampam (26. September 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon? Hab ich überhaupt was von den 8GB Ram?
Wenn nichts dagegen spricht, würde ich in den nächsten Tagen so bestellen.


----------



## Littlecool (26. September 2011)

Passt doch 

Von 8GB RAM wirst du erstmal ned viel merken.... aber bei den Preisen..... 40€ für 8GB bitte  
ich hab damals noch viel mehr ausgegeben >_>


----------



## Zonalar (29. September 2011)

Sind die PC-Zusammenstellungen hier im Thread noch aktuell? Ist ja schon September  Und möchte eigentlich diesen Freitag mir einen PC aus den hier empfohlenen Exemplaren kaufen. 
Und hab gesehn, dass der Thread für Juli/Augist war.

Danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Littlecool (29. September 2011)

Ja aktuell.


----------



## Resch (30. September 2011)

Hat sich seit dem nicht wirklich was getan. Ändern tut sich dann in 2 Wochen was mit den FX Modellen von Amd, sonst wahrscheinlich erst wieder was Anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Imanewbie (9. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geehrte Kollegen! (Hardware freaks)

da mein alter Pc mal wieder in die Jahre gekommen ist (Gamestar PC) hab ich mir mal wieder überlegt investiere mal wieder n bisschen Geld und schaff dir einen neuen Rechner an.


(kleine Eckdaten):

CPU: i5 2500k
Grafik: GTX 560 Ti
Festplatte: SG 1 TB mit SATA 600
Mainboard: MSI P67A-C43 (B3)
RAM: 8GB DDR3-1333 MHz

wollte ich einmal nachfragen ob sich wer mit SSD Karten auskennt?

Ich habe mir überlegt so ne kleine 64 GB Karte für Windoff und CATIA / bzw. Inventor

wären eine schöne Ergänzung um das Laden erheblich zu beschleunigen.

Meine Frage merkt man den Unterschied wirklich so extrem und ist es die 100&#8364; Wert?

mfg


----------



## Resch (10. Oktober 2011)

Man merkt den Unterschied sehr stark, ich selber habe keine drinnen, aber wenn ich sehe wie schnell der Rechner meines Kumpels bootet und wie schnell die Programme laden welche auf der SSD liegen sieht man es ganz deutlich.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Oktober 2011)

Soooo...dann gebe ich mal hier meine Zusammenstellung bekannt. Ich möchte gerne einige Meinungen, vorallem zur Graka einholen 


*- Intel Core i7 2600K 3,4GHz
 -Corsair DIMM 8GB DDR3 -1600 KIT RAM x2
 - Scythe Mugen 3 PC Games Hardware Edition CPU Kühler
 - Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1TB SATA 600
 - OCZ Vertex3 2,5" SSD 120 GB
 - Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Case
 - ASUS P8Z68-V Motherboard
 - be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W Netzteil
 - GIGABYTE GTX570 Super Overclock Graka

Laufwerk habe ich jetzt keins bestellt, weil meins noch ausreicht.

Übrigens der ganze Spaß hat mich 1350 &#8364; gekostet, bei Alternate. Sollte alles am Montag eintreffen... ^^
*


----------



## Gorfindel (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du dir ne 570 holst dann die 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/615313

oder 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/604954



Wenn du den PC nur fürs Gaming brauchst hätte der i5 2500K, du merkst Keinen unterschied, den i7 würde ich nur empfehlen wenn du das HT brauchst. Das wird sich auch in Games nicht ändern 

Das Netzteil ist auch ein "bisschen" überdimensioniert  xD

Habe schon oft bei CB gelesen das die SuperOver Clock probleme macht. Kann mich aber auch vertan haben


----------



## Gorfindel (13. Oktober 2011)

Ach ja RAM reicht 1333 (Teamgroup Elite). Von den 1600er wirst Du nix merken. bzw der proz. unterstützt nur 1333er ram.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Oktober 2011)

Heißt aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass du den RAM auch in mit 666MHz/1333MHz(effektiver Takt), oder niedriger betreiben musst. Kommt immer ganz drauf an, ob er übertakten will oder nicht.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Oktober 2011)

Übertakten werd ich sicher, und der PC ist nicht nur fürs Gaming gedacht, daher der i7.

Das mit der Graka war eben so eine Sache.. haben gestern 1 Stunde damit verbracht was das betrifft, die Gainward sowie die Asus waren beide nicht mehr auf Alternate verfügbar und ich muss aber eine Gesamtbestellung nur bei Alternate machen. Und keinen Plan wie lange es gedauert hätte bis die Sachen dann ankämen ich warte echt schon lange genug... -.- (Alternate aus mehreren Gründen: Erstens: bei verschiedenen Anbietern bestellen dauert je nachdem zu lange, bzw ist einfach unpraktisch, Zweitens Alternate ist die einzige Seite die verlässlich ist wo wir kennen die nach Luxemburg liefert und Nachnahme akzeptiert...) 

Wenn was ist kann man sie immernoch zurückschicken...


----------



## Gorfindel (13. Oktober 2011)

Achso ja klar wenn Ihr damit erfahrung gemacht habt zwecks der Lieferung nach Luxemburg ist das schon zu bevorzugen.

Ansonsten ist Hardwareversand.de ne Top seite


----------



## pampam (13. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
Welches MB ist besser? MB1 oder MB2... Kann bis auf den Chipsatz keinen wirklichen Unterschied ausmachen, welcher ist denn besser/aktueller und was habe ich davon?


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2011)

Grundsätzlich gilt, wenn du nicht irgendwelche Anschlüsse oder Features des P67 Modells brauchst, kannst du das Z68 Modell von ASRock nehmen. Sind beides gute Hersteller aber Z68 bietet ein paar mehr features.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es schon Infos zu den AMD FX CPU´s.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Oktober 2011)

^ http://www.tomshardw...bulldozer-990fx,testberichte-240885.html

Ganzer Artikel darüber... Fazit wie bereits auch hier gesagt wurde: Lass lieber die Finger davon...(Man siehe sich gerne die Benchmarks an  )


----------



## Zonalar (17. Oktober 2011)

Kurze frage zu den RAM: Ich möchte mir die 750-er PC Version holen (die AMD-Variante), aber hab ein bisschen Probleme, "genau" diese RAM zu findenKönnt ihr mir sagen, auf was ich achten muss, und was unwichtig ist bei den ganzen Details? Was ist eigentlich ein "G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7" ? Kann ich nicht einfach ein anderes RAM nehmen wo 4GB draufsteht? 
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir aufzeigen könnt, auf was ich achten muss.


----------



## Dracun (17. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest darauf achten das die CL7(das ist dat Timing wenn ich mich recht erinnere)& das det PC3/1066 gleich bleiben. Ansonsten ist es relativ wumpe ... dies ist nur en guter Tipp weil die Marke G.Skill gut ist. Alternativ wären noch Corsair zu empfehlen


----------



## Resch (17. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest noch darauf achten, dass die Speichermodule zu dem Board kompatibel sind:

http://ftp.gigabyte.de/FileList/Memory/memory_ga-990xa-ud3.pdf

Aber es gibt da eigentlich nie Probleme solange du den RAM von namenhaften Herstellern nimmst. Soll aber nicht heißen, dass andere schlechter sind.


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

http://shop.computer...ptiarc-ad-5280s geht das auch? anstatt den laufwerk vom 750 Euro-PC? Find keinen Verkäufer von deinem Modell :/
Oder reicht auch schon http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_199038.html ?

Vielen dank für die Hilfe nochmal.


----------



## Resch (26. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du nur ein DVD Laufwerk willst gehen die auch. Die Laufwerke passen eigentlich immer, die werden über SATA angeschlossen, dass hat heutzutage jedes Board.


----------



## pampam (2. November 2011)

Welche Grafikkarte ist im Preisbereich 150-200 Euro zu empfehlen? Ich dachte an die HD6950, in den Zusammenstellungen hier ist in dem Bereich die GTX560ti aufgeführt, hat diese mehr Leistun? Oder kann ich viell noch etwas sparen und eine andere nehmen, die nicht deutlich weniger Leistung hat? Außerdem sollte sich der Lüfter nicht wie eine Turbine anhören (muss nicht Lautlos sein, aber sollte sich einfach in Grenzen halten)


----------



## Resch (4. November 2011)

http://www.tomshardware.de/charts/2011-gaming-grafikkarten-charts/Metro-2033-Enthusiast,2664.html

Ist eigentlich mehr Geschmackssache ob Amd oder Nvidia. Nvidia hat halt noch PhysiX. Aber unter den Bereich einer 6950 bzw. 560Ti würde ich nicht gehen wenn du auch neuere Spiele spielen willst.


----------



## Tyro (13. November 2011)

Ist in nächster Zeit mit einem Update der Liste(n) zu rechnen?


----------



## razaik (13. November 2011)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen und habe mich für die 600&#8364; Variante entschieden. Nun hab ich mal im Netz nach den Teilen geguckt:



Spoiler



CPU: Intel Core i5-2300 ~ 151,-
http://www4.hardware...41227&agid=1617

Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 3 ~ 33,-
http://www4.hardware...=49134&agid=669

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD6870 ~ 155,- bzw 150,-
http://www4.hardware...39510&agid=1004

http://www.amazon.de...21220093&sr=1-1

RAM: Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U ~ 18,-
http://www4.hardware...48839&agid=1245

Mainboard: ASUS P8H67-V Rev 3.0 ~ 82,-
http://www.amazon.de...21219783&sr=8-1

Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue, 500GB ~ 99,- 
http://www.amazon.de...21219842&sr=1-1

Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~ 18,-
http://www4.hardware...=27402&agid=699

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II, schwarz ~ 57,-
http://www4.hardware...=38380&agid=631

Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 ~ 70,-
http://www4.hardware...23718&agid=1627

~ 683,-

Plus

Windows 7 ~ 80,-
http://www.amazon.de...21220339&sr=8-1

~ 763,- 



Ich wollte fragen, ob ihr checken könntet, dass ich die richtigen Teile rausgesucht habe. Welche der beiden Grafikkarten ist die Richtige? Lohnt der PC sich noch (ist ja schließlich mittlerweile schon November)?


----------



## Resch (14. November 2011)

An sich hat sich auf dem PC Markt seit den Konfigurationen nicht viel getan, außer dass die Festplattenpreise dank der Flut in Thailand explodiert sind. Im Dezember sollen aber schon die ersten GPU's der 7000er Serie von AMD erscheinen (Fraglich in welcher Verfügbarkeit), das könnte den Preis der aktuellen GPU's noch etwas drücken. Was CPU's angeht, wird sich da wohl erst wieder was im Q1 2012 tun.


----------



## Grabtänzer (16. November 2011)

Hallo Allerseits!

Es ist an der Zeit meinem PC eine neue CPU zu spendieren. Ich habe mich für die "Intel Core i7 2600K" entschieden, weil die überall sehr gute Kritiken gekriegt hat. Leider muss ich dafür auch das Motherboard und Arbeitsspeicher wechseln.
Damit komme ich zu meiner Frage:

Könnt ihr mir ein Motherboard + Arbeitsspeicher empfehlen? Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so gut aus.
Die Kriterien dafür sind:

- sie können zusammen ca. 250&#8364; kosten ( Motherboard + Arbeitsspeicher )
- Arbeitsspeicher soll min. 8Gb. haben
- der PC wird hauptsächlich zum zocken verwendet

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Zaruk (18. November 2011)

Moin moin

Bin auch dabei, mich nach nem neuen Desktop umzuschauen. Anwendung ist hauptsächlich WoW, möchte endlich wieder Raiden können mit Ultra-Settings  Nebenher noch andere Games, wobei ich nichts aktuelles spiele. Skyrim überlege ich mal anzutesten, aber ansonsten beläuft sich das auf AoE3, die alte Gothic-Reihe oder alte Shooter/Rennspiele.
Außerdem hobbymäßig Grafikbearbeitung und für die Ausbildung/Schule Anwendungsentwicklung(MS Visual Studio). Hab mir gerade das zusammengestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als HDD hab ich noch ne alte 500 oder 1000er Platte rumliegen, die mir als Medienspeicher dienen wird, bis sich die Lage in Thailand gelegt hat und ich dann wohl auf 2/3TB umsteigen werde.
Fragen:
a) ist das Netzteil ausreichend dimensioniert für CPU(evtl OC) und GraKa.
b) kann ich den Boxed-Lüfter verwenden, solange ich die CPU noch nicht OC möchte. Sobald ich mich ans OC wage, werde ich mir sicherlich nen Extra-Lüfter holen.
c) benötige ich weitere Case-Lüfter oder sollten die im Shinobi genügen?
d) passt das MB zur Config
e) habe ich eklatante Fehler gemacht oder gibt es irgendwelche guten Alternativen zu den Komponenten?

Preislich sollte es in dem Rahmen bleiben.

Die Firma dankt 

Zaruk


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. November 2011)

Naja, wenn du unbedingt ne SSD reinnehmen willst und es perislich in dem Ramen bleiben soll, wirst du halt kein stärkeres Netzteil nehmen können. Ich würde bloß die 30,- noch reinhängen und zu nem Antec TruePower New TP-550 greifen.


----------



## Zaruk (18. November 2011)

Die SSD rauszulassen und gleich nur die alte Platte zu nehmen, war mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Hab nur gedacht wenn ich gerade für ne HDD mit 1TB so viel zahle für ne SSD, kann ich auch zweitere nehmen.  Lasse ich die SSD weg, hab ich das Geld für das Netzteil natürlich frei.
Was spricht denn für das Antec speziell? Sind die 550W notwendig, welche Vorteile böte es da im Vgl. zum BeQuiet! E8 550W? Ich sehe in den Tests die ich finden konnte, keine großen Unterschiede. Mit der Ausnahme, dass das BQT einen 8-Pin PCI-E Stecker mehr hat. In puncto Lautstärke und Effizienz sollten beide ja ganz gut abschneiden/sich nichts nehmen, oder? Ist Antec generell empfehlenswerter? Kenn mich mit den ganzen Herstellern leider nicht aus


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. November 2011)

Ganz entscheidend finde ich, dass das bequiet! im Gegensatz zum Antec keine abnehmbaren Anschlüsse hat. Ist schon von Vorteil wenn man unnötiges Gekabels vermeiden will.


----------



## Zonalar (19. November 2011)

Hallo Leute. Ich poste noch einmal hier  Ich habe jetzt alle Teile für den performance PC bestellt (mit einigen Änderungen, Festplatte und Ram wurden ersetzt, da die empfohlenen hier nicht vorhabnden sind, oder zu überteuerten Preisen).
Meine Frage ist: Es wird beim Performance PC empfohlen, die 2 Noiseblocker zu kaufen.
1. Sind sie wichtig? Oder machen sie wirklich nur das, worfür sie ihren namen bekommen haben?
2. Welche kann ich sonst noch kaufen? Ich finde hier nur einen Anbieter der hier empfohlenen Noiseblocker, und der ist in Deutschland (und ich bin Schweizer). Ich kann mir noch mehr Extrakösten nicht leisten. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, dieser Thread ist genial!


----------



## Jelais99 (19. November 2011)

Die Noisbocker sind zwei sehr gute Lüfter, die du allerdings nicht unbedingt brauchst. soweit ich weiß, wird der Alpenföhn Matterhorn bereits mit einem Lüfter ausgeliefert, den du also auch verwenden kannst. Beim Case dürften auch zwei Gehäuselüfter im Lieferumfang enthalten sein.
Statt dem Alpenföhn könntest du auch den Noctua NH-U2P nehmen. Der bietet ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket.
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/CPU-Kuehler/Sockel-115X-Intel/Noctua/Noctua-NH-U12P-SE2-CPU-Kuehler-2x120mm::13360.html
Bei Caseking ist der aber etwas teuer, jedenfalls für deutsche Verhältnisse. wie die Preise in der Schweiz aussehen, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Zonalar (19. November 2011)

Der Alpenföhn wurde schon bestellt und ich werde glaubs bei ihm bleiben. Ich hoffte einfach,d ass ihr mir andere "noiseblocke epfehlen könnted, die man sonst benutzen kann. Sonst versuch ich mal mein Glück ohne, und schau, obs reicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. November 2011)

Es reicht auf jeden Fall. Die Noiseblocker sind nur dazu da, die schon verbauten, lauteren Gehäuselüfter zu ersetzen. Beim Matterhorn ist schon ein Lüfter dabei.


----------



## lokker (20. November 2011)

Hallo, auch ich möchte mir einen neuen Desktop-Pc zusammenstellen. Hauptsächlich soll er fürs Spielen genutzt werden und die Möglichkeit haben später eine weitere Grafikkarte anschließen zu können. Budget liegt bei ca 1000&#8364;.

Habe mir schon mal was zusammengestellt, bin mir bei ein paar Dingen aber unsicher.

Mainboard: *MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)* oder *ASUS P8Z68-V Pro* ca. 150 &#8364;
Prozessor: *Intel Core i5 2500K* ca. 180 &#8364; 
Grafikkarte: Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir unsicher,im moment stehe ich zwischen *ASUS ENGTX570/2DI/1280MD5* oder *MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition* wobei ich eher zur 1. tendiere ca. 300&#8364;
Netzteil: *Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2* ca. 80 &#8364;
RAM: *Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit* ca. 30 &#8364;

Im moment wäre ich dann bei ca. 740 &#8364; ohne Festplatte und Gehäuse. Könnt ihr mir beim MB und der Graka helfen, kann mich da nicht so recht entscheiden.
Die Preise habe ich alle von Hardwareversand, ein paar Teile gehen bestimmt irgendwo auch billiger.

Vielen Dank schonmal.*
*


----------



## MrBlaki (23. November 2011)

Ich habe mich heute mal schlau gemacht und folgendes Angebot von einem Computer Händler bekommen:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K
Mainboard: Gigabyte P67 D3-B3
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1333 Kingston
SSD: Corsair 120GB F3 SSD
Graka: Sapphire HD6970 2GB
550W Enermax Netzteil

Preis: 999€

Festplatte fehlt im Angebot weil ich meine alte verwenden möchte ^^
Was haltet ihr von diesem Angebot? Ich habe ihm ein Budget von 1000 Euro vorgegeben und das hat er zusammengestellt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. November 2011)

Selbstbauen kommt dich warscheinlich 100-200,- billiger. Aber ansonsten ists von den Teilen her ok.


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2011)

Bei den Festplatten sind die Preise allesamt in die Höhe geschossen. Ich hab mir jetzt doch eine 1TB Festplatte für 156.- Schweizer Franken besorgt, da ich echt nicht weiss, wie hoch die Preise noch steigen werden -.- Die Überschwemmung in Thailand ist dafür zu Verantworten :/ Könnt ihr eure Fachmännische Analyse dazu abgeben? Steigen die Festplattenpreise noch höher oder werden sie wieder sinken in den nächsten paar Wochen (z.B., wenn amerikanische Hersteller ihre Festplatten anbietet)?


----------



## mristau (24. November 2011)

Die Preise werden jetzt erstmal ungefähr so hoch bleiben, das wird sich erst im nächsten Jahr wieder regeln.
Die meisten Hersteller haben ca. 1/3 weniger Platten im letzten Quartal 2011, das wird erst in 2012 wieder besser.


----------



## Hosaka (27. November 2011)

Nabend,

ich bitte mal um Vorschläge für nen Laptop. Ich such was für meinen Vater, leider hab ich mich noch nie schlau gemacht über Laptops oder deren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten. Er macht viel Office und Bildbearbeitung (Kataloge erstellen, Photoalbum vom Enkel am Laptop, Photobearbeitung, usw.) und surft nen bischen rum (also kein Zocker). Er beklagt sich das sein Laptop zu langsam ist und möchte gern einen neuen. 

Also es soll ein Laptop sein, Preis bis ca max 1.000 EUR.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal für Eure Tipps und Vorschläge.


----------



## Resch (28. November 2011)

Paar Kriterien wären nicht schlecht. Displaygröße. BluRay Laufwerk, sonstige Ausstattungswünsche. Wenn er nur zum arbeiten ist würde ich keine 1000&#8364; ausgeben.
Hab hier mal ein 2 raus gesucht:


*Lenovo V570 M57EMGE   639&#8364;*



*LENOVO Y570 M62GRGE   799&#8364;*


Die haben beide einen schnellen Core-i5 der 2. Genration, 8GB Ram, über 600GB HDD drinnen. Der letzte auch ein BR Laufwerk. 
Also je nach dem wie viel ausgegeben werden soll. Zu sagen wäre noch, dass der teurere noch eine stärkere Grafikkarte drinnen hat. Von der Qualität hab ich bei Lenovo nur gutes gehört, ist halt IBM.

Falls du noch ein paar Kriterien hast schau ich gerne nochmal nach.


----------



## Kyragan (28. November 2011)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich bitte mal um Vorschläge für nen Laptop. Ich such was für meinen Vater, leider hab ich mich noch nie schlau gemacht über Laptops oder deren Aufrüstmöglichkeiten. Er macht viel Office und Bildbearbeitung (Kataloge erstellen, Photoalbum vom Enkel am Laptop, Photobearbeitung, usw.) und surft nen bischen rum (also kein Zocker). Er beklagt sich das sein Laptop zu langsam ist und möchte gern einen neuen.
> 
> ...



Nutzt er das Gerät auch beruflich oder sind das Freizeitbeschäftigungen? Falls ers beruflich nutzt, würde ich mich bei den Enterprise-Serien der Hersteller umsehen. Insbesondere Lenovo sollte da passendes auf Lager haben. Für den Freizeitbereich tuts auch ein 15-Zöller mit OnBoard-GPU.


----------



## McBerti (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen PC zulegen und versuche schon seit einiger Zeit mich in Foren schlau zu lesen, da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung von Hardware habe.
Jetzt habe ich mal was zusammengestellt und wäre dankbar für eure Meinung zu dieser Konfiguration.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


 859,78 €

 1 


HVR651CGDE Cooler Master GX Series PSU, 80Plus Bronze - 650 Watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

73,02 €

 1 
HV20CO50DE 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

31,74 €

 1 
HVSE7HH3DE OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit inkl. Vorinstallation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

79,90 €

 1 
HV203XMWDE Xigmatek Midgard mit Sichtfenster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

68,33 €

 1 
HV207BL5DE LG GH22LS bare schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

23,22 €

 1 
HV20P395DE AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

106,69 €

 1 
HV1023KNDE Sparkle PCI-E GTX560Ti 1024MB DDR5 MiniHDMI/2xDVI retail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

195,76 €

 1 
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

20,00 €

 1 
HV13W1BCDE WD Caviar Blue 1TB SATA 3 6Gb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

159,00 €

 1 
HV1131RCDE ASRock 970 Extreme4, AM3+, ATX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

verfügbar ab 01.12.2011

83,63 €

 1 
HV30SC04DE Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar

18,49 €

 1


----------



## bemuehung (29. November 2011)

omg :/ 650 W Netzteil , gibt bestimmt bessere Gehäuse als das Midgard


----------



## H2OTest (17. Dezember 2011)

ist die 450 zusammenstellung noch aktuell ?


----------



## Shadlight (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, was haltet ihr von der Konfiguration:

Intel Core i5-2500 181,57&#8364;
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC 203,96&#8364;
8GB-Ki G-Skill Ripjaws PC3-10667U CL7 39,70&#8364;
AsRock Z68 Pro3 (B3) 93,83&#8364;
LG GH22NS50/70 17,08&#8364;
Cougar PowerX 550Watt 77,81&#8364;
Samsung Spinpoint M8 250GB 59,90&#8364;
Artic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro 22,43&#8364;
Zusammenbau 20&#8364;
Gehäuse ~ 60

= 766,28&#8364;

bei Hardwareversand.de

Festplatte würde ich später eine größere kaufen. Mein Limit ist eigentlich 700&#8364; ink. Zusammenbau und Versand.

vll auch ein anderes Mainboard, günstigeres Netzteil oder doch so bestellen?

mfg


----------



## razaik (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeiten, die RPM des hinteren mitgelieferten, schon eingebauten Lüfters vom Cooler Master Centurion 5 II zu verringern?

Dieser ist bei mir leider gut zu hören, im Gegensatz zum vorderen.


----------



## bemuehung (26. Dezember 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Spannung-Adapterkabel-3-polig-Kupplung/dp/B003DV3TVU/ref=dp_cp_ob_computers_title_1

o.ä.

1,19&#8364; und versandkostenfrei kann man sich eigentlich mal 2 mal bestellen


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab selber leider nur wenig ahnung von Pc's , deshalb würde ich euch gerne fragen ob dieser Pc gut ist um aktuelle Games flüssig und auf einer hohen auflösung abzuspielen. 
Desweiteren würde ich gern wissen, ob Mifcom.de eine seriöse Seite ist, und die Komponenten preislich in ordnung sind


*Gehäuse:*NZXT - Phantom white, Big-Tower
*CPU (Prozessor):*Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz
*CPU-Übertaktung:*Nein
*Mainboard:*MSI H61M-E33 B3, Intel H61
*Grafikkarte:*GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1024MB, MSI Hawk
*Arbeitsspeicher:*8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 (2x 4G
*SSD:*64GB Crucial m4, SATA3
*2. SSD:*Nein
*SSD für Caching:*Nein
*Festplatte:*500GB Festplatte, 7200rpm, SATA2
*2 Festplatte:*Nein
*Laufwerk:*LG GH22LS70 22x DVD-Brenner mit Lightscribe
*2 Laufwerk:*Nein
*Netzteil:*580W - BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 CM





Vielen dank schon mal im Vorraus



mfg Zerfetzahr

	Edit: Achso, der Pc kostet so 1276,00&#8364;, Preise der einzelnen Komponenten konnte ich leider nicht einsehen


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Januar 2012)

Überteuert. Kriegst du mit SSD usw. alles 200 Euro günstiger, wenn du ihn dir selbst zusammenbauen würdest. 200,- finde ich persönlich zuviel für nen Zusammenbau, dann kannst du auch zu Alternate gehen.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (7. Januar 2012)

Okay, hab mal bei Alternate geguckt und hab mir dann das gleiche wie vorher zusammengebaut, preis liegt nur noch bei 1064,70€.
Ich hab aber noch eine frage bezüglich dem Lüfter:
Soll ich den boxed nehmen oder einen extra kaufen?

mfg Zerfetzahr


----------



## bemuehung (7. Januar 2012)

H61 Board und 2500K is aber auch relativ sinnfrei


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Januar 2012)

Jo, is mir auch grad aufgefallen, Mainboardchipsatz unbedingt entweder P67 oder Z68. Ansonsten würde ich schon nen andern Kühler empfehlen (z.B. Scythe Mugen 3), ist halt nur die Frage ob Alternate den verbaut...


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Januar 2012)

Hiho,

ich wollte mir demnächst eine neue Festplatte zulegen und sehe gerade, dass die Preise sich seit meinem letzten Stand teilweise verdoppelt haben. Ich würde die Platte gerne im Laden kaufen, hat da jemand günstige Vorschlage?

Plattengröße zwischen 500GB bis 1TB, SATA II. Preisgrenze ca. 50 Euro.


----------



## Littlecool (16. Januar 2012)

Beim Geiz, Expert und Blöd markt gibt es oft solche sachen... hatte da ne 1TB extern für 50 € vor 2 wochen gekauft....


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (21. Januar 2012)

Sooo, ich hab mich dann doch noch mal beraten lassen und dabei ist dieser Pc herausgekommen

*Gehäuse:*NZXT - Lexa S
*CPU (Prozessor):*Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz
*Mainboard:*ASUS P8P67 B3, Intel P67
*Grafikkarte:*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 1280MB
*Arbeitsspeicher:*8GB Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 (2x 4G
*SSD:*60GB Corsair Nova 2, SATA2
*Festplatte:*500GB Festplatte, 7200rpm, SATA2
*Laufwerk:*LG GH24NS70 24x DVD-Brenner
*Netzteil:*530W - BeQuiet! Pure Power L7
*CPU-Kühler:*Scythe Mugen 3 SCMG-3000

ist dass so in ordnung? und stimmt der Preis von ca. 1100€ dafür oder überteuert?

vielen dank im vorraus 
mfg Zerfetzahr


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Januar 2012)

Jop, passt so wegen der SSD ist der preis auch halbwegs gerechtfertigt.


----------



## bemuehung (22. Januar 2012)

warum ne Sata2 SSD ? 

Netzteil würd ich das PurePower *L8* oder StraightPower 500W E9 nehmen

welche GTX570 soll das genau sein ?


----------



## Alterac123 (23. Januar 2012)

Hi, wollte hier nochmal nachfragen:

Habe momentan

Intel core2duo e5800
8GB Ram
GTX 550 Ti

Ist klar , dass wenn man auf 24 und 22 Zoll spielt, dass es schon ruckelt.
Würde da ein Q6600 Abhilfe schaffen, wie groß wäre die Mehrleistung?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. Januar 2012)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Hi, wollte hier nochmal nachfragen:
> 
> Habe momentan
> 
> ...



Nein. Wenn du es sauber spielen kannst, wenn du die Auflösung reduzierst, limitiert die Grafikkarte. Da hat der Prozessor wenig mit am Hut, außerdem ist es überhaupt nicht empfehlenswert jetzt noch einen q6600 zu kaufen...


----------



## Alterac123 (23. Januar 2012)

Der Prozessor ist ja schon andauernd auf 100% ich denke der lmitiert schon.


----------



## mristau (23. Januar 2012)

Bei Spielen dürfte es nichts bringen, weil die meisten nur 2 Kerne unterstützen.
Ansonsten ist ein E5800 mit 3,2GHz getaktet, der Q6600 nur mit 2,4GHz
Der Quad ist zwar mit 1066er FSB und der Duo nur mit 800MHz FSB aber ich vermute in den meisten Spielen wäre trotzdem der Dualcore besser.

Q6600 ist ein 65nm Kentsfield Prozessor von Anfang 2007
E5800 ist ein 45nm Wolfdale Prozessor von Anfang 2008

Die entsprechenden QuadCores zum Wolfdale sind aus der Yorkfield Reihe, aber ich glaube davon lohnt sich kaum einer als Upgrade

Da brauchst nen erheblich neueren Prozessor, damit ne merkbare Verbesserung kriegst.


----------



## McCloud1st (24. Januar 2012)

heyho,

ein weiteres unwissendes schäfchen im großen meer des hardwareangebotes =) ich hab mal ein wenig gestöbert und folgendes zusammengestellt:


Graka:
_SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950
(Light-Retail, HDMI, 2x DVI, Mini-DisplayPort)_ 240,-€
Prozessor:
_Intel® Core™ i7-2700K
FC-LGA4, "Sandy Bridge"_ 360,-€
CPU Lüfter:
_Alpenföhn Brocken_ 35,-€
Mainboard:
_ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance_ 113,-€
Arbeitsspeicher: 
_2 x Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
CMZ8GX3M2A1600C7R_ 130,-€
Festplatte: 
_Seagate ST31000524AS 1 TB
SATA 600, Barracuda 7200.12_   99,-€

passen die die komponenten an sich zusammen, oder fällt irgend eine komponente leistungstechnisch unten durch?


danke euch für antworten und tipps.


----------



## Alterac123 (24. Januar 2012)

Ich würde evtl. einen core i5 nehmen und dafür eine bessere Grafikkarte , wenn du unbedingt soviel ausgeben willst,
wobei es auch so schon sehr gut ist.


----------



## mristau (24. Januar 2012)

Ich finde die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen I5 2500K, I7 2600K und I7 2700K jeweils sind so klein, dass sie keine je 80-100€ Preisunterschied rechtfertigen.
Ich würde auch eher z.B. ne HD 6970 und den I5 nehmen, jedenfalls fürs Spielen.
Für HT optimierte Programme sind die I7 natürlich durch 8 Threads weiter vorne, gegenüber 4 Threads beim I5


----------



## Mischa D (25. Januar 2012)

hi alle,
ich habe mir überlegt meinen pc aufzurüsten da ich zurzeit beim wow spielen meine grafik ziemlich
runterstellen musste, da ich in raids etc starke lags und ruckler habe. auch beim battefield bad company2 spielen
kann ich nicht auf höchster auflösung laggfrei spielen. 
nun ist die frage ob ich einen komplett neuen pc brauche oder ein paar teiel vlt noch wiederverwendbar sind. 
auch habe ich aus dem alten pcs meines bruders noch ein netzteil und nen mainboard rumliegen.
hier die komponenten:

cpu
Intel Penitum Dualcore E5200 2,5ghz

mainboard
MSI P43 Neo-F (mein aktuelles)
ASUS p5n-5 deluxe 

graka
GeForce 9800GT 512MB

ram
2x 2GB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL5

Netzteil
bequiet e6-600W

da ich leider wenig ahnung des aktuellen marktes habe hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt
und mir sagen könnt wo ein neues teil hermuss und evtl einen vorschlag machen.

grüße mischa


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. Januar 2012)

Netzteil kannst du noch verwenden, Gehäuse + DVD-Laufwerk + Festplatte

Der Rest ist halt leider schon etwas älter, wenn du die Grafikkarte erstmal tauschen würdest, könnte das vl. schonmal abhilfe schaffen, aber das nächste mal währen dann halt cpu, mainboard und ram dran.


----------



## Mischa D (25. Januar 2012)

naja dann würd ich wohl eher lieber alles auf einmal erneuern.
hast du irgendwelche vorschläge? ich hab zwar gesehen das du in deinem eingangspost
paar pc zusammenstellungen gepostet hast aber die sind wohl nichtmehr so aktuell oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (26. Januar 2012)

Im großen und ganzen sind die noch alle aktuell, da ich sie ja ständig angepasst habe.


----------



## Mischa D (26. Januar 2012)

achso, wusste net das du das aktuell hälst...
dann werd ich mir da mal was raussuchen. danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Mischa D (26. Januar 2012)

ok ich hab mir jetzt mal die zusammenstellungen angeschaut und ein
bischen gegooglet usw. der 600euro pc scheint recht gut zu sein und ich habe
auch nur wenig abweichung vom preis bei hardwareversand.de entdeckt.
bis auf den prozessor. er kostet dort 176euro und auch geizhals.de sagt der minimale preis wären
173. nun ist meine frage ob ich auch den prozessor aus der budget variante nehmen kann.
er ist zwar auch 28euro teurer als in deimem post allerdings soll er eine sehr sehr gute
preis/leistung haben und für gamer ein sehr guter prozessor sein.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2012)

@Blut und DOnner
Nunja, dein letzter Edit ist jetzt genau 3 Monate her. Hat sich da wirklich nix mehr getan? 
BTW. Der Performance-PC is erste Klasse. Ich hab in mir so gekauft (mit einigen Änderungen, als andere Marke und so) und bin sehr glücklich damit. 
Alle Spiele laufen auf höchster Grafik-stufe und Ruckelfrei. Mit meinen 2 Monitoren kann ich Youtube offen haben, während ich Skyrim mit höchster Auflösung spiele, währenddessen ich ein Skype-call offenhabe mit freunden 
Und alles ruckelfrei.
War aufjedenfall sein geld wert ^.^


----------



## Blut und Donner (1. Februar 2012)

Jo, eigentlich schon, außer im Über-PC da müsste alsbald eine HD7970 rein und wenn die HD7950 zu nem annehmbaren Preis, flächendeckend verfügbar ist, kommt die in den Performance-PC.


----------



## Shaxul (2. Februar 2012)

Kann das sein, dass die AMD Prozessoren generell (und speziell der Phenom II X4 955) preislich enorm angezogen haben?


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. Februar 2012)

Jap, das ist so. Die einzige Alternative von AMD wäre allerdings der FX-4100 und der ist, meiner Meinung nach nicht zu empfehlen. Man sollte schauen, dass man mit nem i3 vom Geld her hinkommt.


----------



## swatbuffed (13. März 2012)

Bitte um Meinungen/Verbesserungen

Graka behalte ich vorerst meine "alte" und eine Crucial m4 SSD 128 GB ist bereits vorhanden, optisches Laufwerk auch.

Intel Core i7-2700K
Scythe Mugen 3 Rev.B
MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3)
Cougar GX800/R 800W oder würde GX600 reichen?
G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1066 Kit (F3-8500CL7D-8GBRL)
Sharkoon Tauron white Gehäuse

Danke!


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2012)

das GX600 reicht locker. Ansonsten, was hast du bisher für eine Grafikkarte?
Beim RAM, würde ich wenn du schon so hochwertige Teile verbaust zu dem hier greifen: http://geizhals.de/572108


----------



## swatbuffed (14. März 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, wie wäre denn dieser RAM G.Skill Ripjaws oder der hier G.Skill RipjawsX vielleicht noch besser, bei beiden ist das MSI Board auch gelistet?

Graka ist eine Gainward Geforce GTX 460 GS 1GB, die muss erst mal herhalten.. nicht ideal, aber habe ich seit ca. 1 Jahr.


----------



## bemuehung (14. März 2012)

die RipJaws könnten in Verbindung mit dem Kühler wieder Probleme machen , da könnte man z.b. diese nehmen http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53267&agid=1165&pvid=4n923yg2s_gzs8u4ok&ref=13&lb

2700K macht absolut kein Sinn knappe 20Euro mehr für 100Mhz , da reicht der max. der 2600K 

kannst dir auch mal den i7-3820 auf Sockel 2011 angucken

wie schon gesagt wurde 600W reichen dicke , wenn du dich in diesen Preisregionen bewegst auch mal das Seasonic X-560 angucken


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. März 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> kannst dir auch mal den i7-3820 auf Sockel 2011 angucken



wobei ich hiervon wieder abraten würde, das brauch niemand, der seinen PC nicht professionell (für intesivste Berechnungen) oder als Server nutzt.

Zum Spielen alleine, würde sogar der i5-2500K locker reichen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (17. März 2012)

Denke derzeit über nen neues System nach, finde mich allerdings im Preisdschungel mehr schlecht als recht zurecht. Daher mal die Frage an euch, was denkt ihr wo müßte man momentan hin um Diablo 3 und die nächsten 1-2 WoW Erweiterungen ohne nachrüsten auf nem anspruchsvollen Niveau zu überstehen ? Tuts wirklich ein i5 ? Lieber doch nen i7 oder gar extreme ? 8GB oder doch lieber 16GB RAM ? Hab da entschieden zu wenig Ahnung von, daher möcht ich euch gerne mal um kompetente Hilfe bitten.
Nehme auch gerne Vorschläge für das komplette System. Schonmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. März 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Denke derzeit über nen neues System nach, finde mich allerdings im Preisdschungel mehr schlecht als recht zurecht. Daher mal die Frage an euch, was denkt ihr wo müßte man momentan hin um Diablo 3 und die nächsten 1-2 WoW Erweiterungen ohne nachrüsten auf nem anspruchsvollen Niveau zu überstehen ? Tuts wirklich ein i5 ? Lieber doch nen i7 oder gar extreme ? 8GB oder doch lieber 16GB RAM ? Hab da entschieden zu wenig Ahnung von, daher möcht ich euch gerne mal um kompetente Hilfe bitten.
> Nehme auch gerne Vorschläge für das komplette System. Schonmal vielen Dank.



i5-2500k + z68 Board + 8 GB RAM + GTX 560 Ti (aber wenn du noch warten kannst, dann wart auf Kepler) 
Sollte für Diablo 3 + WoW locker reichen.


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2012)

Der obere kostet 2200 Fr. der untere 2600 Fr.

Sind die Preise gerechtfertigt und ist die GTX590 so viel besser oder völlig übertrieben?



    Prozessor:

   Intel Core i7-2600k, 3.4GHz, LGA1155, 4C/8T,  8MB Cache, max Turbo 3.8GHz, 95Watt TDP

 	RAM:

   4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance, DDR3-1600,  PC3-12800, CL9, Max. 4x 8GB, (4 Steckplätze, 4 belegt)

 	Mainboard:

   ASUS P8Z68-V LE,  ATX

 	Chipsatz:

   Intel Z68

 	Solid State Drive (SSD):

   1x 120GB, Corsair  Force3, SATA III, 2.5 Zoll, ( read:550 MB/s / write: 510 MB/s )

 	Harddisk:

   1x 2TB, 7200rpm, 64MB, SATA III

 	Grafik:

   GeForce GTX580 1536MB GDDR5, DirectX 11,  Open GL 4.1 & Intel HD3000 (shared), DirectX 10.1, OpenGL 3.0

 	Laufwerke:

   Blu-Ray RW,  Lite-On iHBS112-37

 	Kontroller:

   Intel Z68: 4x SATA II (4 Steckplätze, 1  belegt), 2x SATA III (2 Steckplätze, 2 belegt), Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10

 	Sound:

   8-Channel High Definition Audio (ALC892)

 	Netzwerk:

   10/100/1000 LAN (Realtek 8111E)

 	Slots:

   1 x PCIe x16 (belegt), 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4  mode), 2x PCIe 2.0 x1 (1x belegt), 3 x PCI

 	Kühlung:

   CPU Cooler Corsair H60, all-in-one Mini-Wakü

 	Gehäuse:

   Fractal Design ARC - Black

 	Netzteil:

   digitec 850 Watt, 14 cm Fan, 80+ Bronze

 	Kartenleser:

   Multi-CardReader (CF/SD/MMC/MS/MS-PRO/SM)

 	Features:

   LucidLogix Technology

 	Front-Anschlüsse:

   1x USB 3.0, 2x  USB 2.0, 1x Line Out, 1x Microphone

 	Back-Anschlüsse:

   2x USB 3.0, 4x  USB 2.0, 1x LAN(RJ45), 6x Audio jacks, 1x Optical S/PDIF

 	Video-Ausgänge:

   1x VGA, 3x DVI,  1x HDMI, 1x mini HDMI



    Prozessor:

   Intel Core i7-2700k, 3.5GHz, LGA1155, 4C/8T,  8MB Cache, max Turbo 3.9GHz, 95Watt TDP

 	RAM:

   4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance, DDR3-1600,  PC3-12800, CL9, Max. 4x 8GB, (4 Steckplätze, 4 belegt)

 	Mainboard:

   ASUS P8Z68-V LE,  ATX

 	Chipsatz:

   Intel Z68

 	Solid State Drive (SSD):

   1x 120GB, Corsair  Force3, SATA III, 2.5 Zoll, ( read:550 MB/s / write: 510 MB/s )

 	Harddisk:

   1x 2TB, 7200rpm, 64MB, SATA III

 	Grafik:

   GeForce GTX590 3072MB GDDR5, DirectX 11,  Open GL 4.1 & Intel HD3000 (shared), DirectX 10.1, OpenGL 3.0

 	Laufwerke:

   Blu-Ray RW,  Lite-On iHBS112-37

 	Kontroller:

   Intel Z68: 4x SATA II (4 Steckplätze, 1  belegt), 2x SATA III (2 Steckplätze, 2 belegt), Support Raid 0, 1, 5, 10

 	Sound:

   8-Channel High Definition Audio (ALC892)

 	Netzwerk:

   10/100/1000 LAN (Realtek 8111E)

 	Slots:

   1 x PCIe x16 (belegt), 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4  mode), 2x PCIe 2.0 x1 (1x belegt), 3 x PCI

 	Kühlung:

   CPU Cooler Corsair H60, all-in-one Mini-Wakü

 	Gehäuse:

   Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower - black

 	Netzteil:

   digitec 850 Watt, 14 cm Fan, 80+ Bronze

 	Features:

   LucidLogix Technology

 	Front-Anschlüsse:

   1x USB 3.0, 2x  USB 2.0, 1x Line Out, 1x Microphone

 	Back-Anschlüsse:

   2x USB 3.0, 4x  USB 2.0, 1x LAN(RJ45), 6x Audio jacks, 1x Optical S/PDIF

 	Video-Ausgänge:

   1x VGA, 4x DVI,  1x HDMI, 1x mini Displayport


----------



## mristau (17. März 2012)

Die GTX 590 sind gewissermaßen 2 GTX580 auf einer Platine. Die kostet einzeln schon einiges mehr als ne GTX 580.
Allerdings kenn ich mich mit den Frankenpreisen nicht so richtig aus.


----------



## Globe7 (18. März 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> i5-2500k + z68 Board + 8 GB RAM + GTX 560 Ti (aber wenn du noch warten kannst, dann wart auf Kepler)
> Sollte für Diablo 3 + WoW locker reichen.


Möchte mir ebenfalls demnächst einen neuen Gaming-PC zulegen. Rechtzeitig für Diablo 3 und später Guild Wars 2. Die Spiele sollen bei vollen Details auf einem 24" Monitor in Full HD flüssig laufen. Darüber hinaus soll er auch einigermaßen zukunftssicher sein, damit ich ein paar Jahre Ruhe habe.
Hatte dabei auch an die zitierte Konfiguration gedacht. Ich schwanke im Grunde zwischen der 750,- und der 850,- Euro Variante aus dem Eröffnungsthread, tendiere aber zu der preiswerteren Grafikkarte. Ist dies in Anbetracht der beiden o.g. Spiele und meiner Ansprüche sinnvoll? Bildet der Rest eine gute Basis, um später ggf. eine neue Grafikkarte nachzurüsten?

Ich denke, wenn ich noch bis Ende April warten könnte, dürfte ebenfalls Kepler für mich in Frage kommen, oder? Ist bereits abzusehen, welche Grafikkarte dann in der Variante für 750,- Euro auftauchen wird und die jetzige GTX 560 Ti ersetzt? Eher eine Kepler oder eine dann günstigere GTX 570 OC?
Macht es darüber hinaus sogar Sinn noch die neue Prozessor-Generation von Intel abzuwarten? Eher nicht, oder?

Wäre super, wenn ich hier eine Einschätzung zu meiner Lage bekäme. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Raaandy (3. April 2012)

Hey zusammen,

also erstmal ein Lob an die Technik-kenner hier die uns immer wieder mit Fragen helfen. 

So nun zur eig. Frage: es gibt ja nun schon länger keine neuen Zusammenstellungen für neue PC´s siehe Titel Juli/August 11, liegt das daran das Ihr momentan keine Zeit dazu habt oder daran das es tatsächlich keine wirklichen Neuerungen gibt?

Ich habe nun meinen PC schon seit knapp 3 Jahren, hab Ihn auch hier mit eurer Hilfe gebastelt. Ich hab mich damals für eine HD 5770 entschieden und es läuft alles glatt, mindestens auf Hoch und vieles auch auf Ultra. Ist es überhaupt noch sinnvoll seinen PC jetzt aufzurüsten?! Oder sollte man einfach auf die nächste Konsolengeneration warten, und dann wieder ein ähnlichen PC zusammenstellen? =)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## Sunyo (4. April 2012)

Der Thread ist nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand, vor allem bei den Preisen gibt es Abweichungen. Bei den Grafikkarten hat sich auch etwas getan, so könnte man der 7000er Serie von AMD Einzug gewähren. Vielleicht wird der Thread mit Ivy Bridge und Kepler überarbeitet.

Wenn du mit deinem PC und dessen Leistung vollends zufrieden bist, sehe ich keinen Grund nachzurüsten.


----------



## MissDiva (6. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe derzeit einen rechner der ca. 3,5 jahre alt ist.

derzeit eingebaut sind 3x gtx 285,die ich gern gegen neueres model(e) tauschen würde.welche grafikkarte könnt ihr mir empfehlen.dachte da an ein stückpreis bis zu 250 euro.wenn möglich keine ati,mit diesen karten komm ich nicht klar.

da sind meine daten:

http://www.sysprofile.de/id117240

würde gern auch den RAM aufrüsten.

bitte nur antworten wo auch auskennen von.die technik ist momentan so schnell das ich bereits überlegt habe mir nur 1ne zu kaufen und mit einer gtx 285 zu sli`n.

wäre diese geeignet für?

http://www.mindfacto...6--Retail-.html

oder gibt es eine alternative zu?

Mfg

Missa


----------



## Caps-lock (19. April 2012)

Da du offensichtlich gerne viel Geld für Hardware ausgibst...
Reiss die 3*285 raus und bau eine 680 GTX ein.
Mit der Option das ganze um eine zweite irgedwann zu erweitern.

Die Frage ist eher, was bei dir ruckelt und warum du deine Hardware verändern willst.

Selbst wenn man 2*285 und eine 560 zusammen betreiben könnte, wäre der Leistungszuwachs vermutlich fast null.


----------



## Neo325 (19. April 2012)

Moin hab mal ne Frage und zwar besitze ich zur Zeit noch eine 4890 und würde mal 
solangsam auf etwas besseres zurück greifen da man doch in einigen neuen Spielen 
schon merkt das sie nicht die beste Leistung dort erbringt. Könntet ihr mir zu einer Guten raten ?
Die neue sollte bei max 200&#8364; liegen =) und bei BF3 flüssig laufen und natürlich für GW2 und D3
bereit sein =D

*Derzeitiges System ist in der Signatur =)*

Danke schonmal !
MfG Neo


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. April 2012)

Um das Budget vollends auszunutzen, kann man sicherlich sowas empfehlen: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6950


----------



## Shaxul (20. April 2012)

Ganz kurze Frage, ein extra Thread lohnt nicht meiner Ansicht nach. Und zwar stelle ich mir gerade nen neuen PC zusammen. i5-2500k, 8gb Ram. Soll mit Win 7 auf ca. 800 Euro kommen. 
Nun die große Frage bei der Grafikkarte: 6870 (und evtl. in 2 Jahren oder so upgraden) wären ~140 Tacken, 6950 liegt bei ~230 oder doch die neue 7850 (wäre ab ~210 Euro zu haben). Was macht hinsichtlich Preis/Leistung und Zukunftssicherheit am meisten Sinn?


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. April 2012)

Ich würde ne HD 6950 1GB für ca. 200,- nehmen.z.B die direkt obendrüber verlinkte.


----------



## Shaxul (20. April 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich würde ne HD 6950 1GB für ca. 200,- nehmen.z.B die direkt obendrüber verlinkte.



Ok, hat ein Kollege mir auch geraten. Weiss halt nicht was von der 7850 zu halten ist, die ist halt dann aus der 7er Serie aber ein bisschen schmalspuriger oder wie?


----------



## mristau (21. April 2012)

6950 ist halt die zweitbeste der 6000er Serie
7850 ist "nur" die viertbeste der 7000er Serie

Aber im Vergleich ist die 7850 meist über der 6950 angesiedelt OC-Versionen sogar über der 6970, bei Spielebenchmarks
http://www.hardwarel...on.html?start=9

Ich würde allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten, AMD hat diese Woche die Preise für die 7700er und 7900er Grafikkarten runtergesetzt, die 7800er werden sicher auch noch folgen.
Wenn das passiert, könntest du dir evtl sogar stattdessen eine HD 7870 kaufen, die billigsten sind im Moment bei 275-280&#8364; und könnten vllt bei 230-240&#8364; landen.


----------



## Shaxul (22. April 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten, AMD hat diese Woche die Preise für die 7700er und 7900er Grafikkarten runtergesetzt, die 7800er werden sicher auch noch folgen.
> Wenn das passiert, könntest du dir evtl sogar stattdessen eine HD 7870 kaufen, die billigsten sind im Moment bei 275-280€ und könnten vllt bei 230-240€ landen.



ja geil! Dann warte ich wohl noch ein bisschen. Ne 7870 wäre natürlich der Knaller!


----------



## MissDiva (2. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Da du offensichtlich gerne viel Geld für Hardware ausgibst...
> Reiss die 3*285 raus und bau eine 680 GTX ein.
> Mit der Option das ganze um eine zweite irgedwann zu erweitern.
> 
> ...



danke,habe mir auch gleich 2 von gekauft,denk mal das dürfte dann die kommenden 5 jahre ausreichend sein,bevor mal wieder ne aufrüstung daren sein sollte.


----------



## p00f (6. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich weis nicht ob ich hier die Antwort auf meine Frag finde aber ich probier's mal. Ich suche einen neuen PC mit diesem will ich Titel wie Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 auf einer angemessenen 'Schönheit' spielen.
Es muss nicht die höchste Grafikeinstellung sein. Reicht mir dann der Budget-PC da ich noch ein Neuling in der Gamewelt bin, oder sollte es ein    
Mainstream oder sogar noch höherer sein ?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Mai 2012)

Dafür würde ich an deiner Stelle eher auf den 750 Euro PC gehen. Außerdem noch erwähnendswert wäre, dass du, so du denn einen Intel nimmst, am besten gleich die neue Ivy-Bridge kaufst, anstelle einer Sandy-Bridge. Also etwas wie ein 3570 oder etwas niedriger.


----------



## p00f (6. Mai 2012)

Ok danke dafür erstmal, ich würde mir allerdings lieber den Mainstream holen weil mir die Komponenten einfach besser gefallen. Kann ich denn mit dem Mainstream MW3 auf der höchsten Grafikeinstellung spielen,da MW3 momentan eines meiner Lieblingsspiele ist. Kann ich mit dem Mainstream überhaupt BF3 spielen ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Mai 2012)

Du kannst mit allen hier gelisteten Modellen BF3 auf FullHD spielen. Die Frage ist immer mit wievielen Details und Single-/Multiplayer, da letzterer ja etwas anspruchsvoller und wie jeder Multiplayer unberechenbarer von den Leistungsansprüchen ist.


----------



## p00f (7. Mai 2012)

Ok wenn das so ist,

in letzter Zeit spiele ich am meisten MW3,mir würde es reichen wenn ich das auf der höchsten Grafikeinstellung mit allen Details spielen kann. Kann ich das schon mit dem Budget-PC ihr müsst wissen das alles ist für mich noch Neuland.


MfG p00f


----------



## Sunyo (7. Mai 2012)

Für MW3 in Full HD und mit max Settings würde ich grob 750 - 850 € anpeilen. Der Wert variiert natürlich stark, je nach Schmankerl wie SSD oder extravagantes Gehäuse.


----------



## p00f (7. Mai 2012)

Also kann ich mit dem Budget-PC nicht so viel machen.

Ich hab mir ein Paar fertige PC's rausgesucht, welcher ist der beste ?

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzE3ODkyOTk-/Computer_und_Zubehoer/Hardware/Komplett_Rechner_Barebones/Einsteiger_Gaming_PC_JOY_IT_AMD_APU_A6_3650_2_GB_.html?utm_source=google-shopping&utm_medium=online&utm_content=html&utm_campaign=googleshop_automatic&gclid=CNLO8ta56a8CFQpd3wodeDvE4A&fb_source=message


http://www.cyberport.de/pc-und-zubehoer/pc-systeme/home-gaming/1137-03G/acer-aspire-predator-g3120---pt-shee2-007---amd-fx-8100-8gb-gtx550ti.html


http://www.amazon.de/KCS-184303-Bulldozer-Architektur-6-Kanal-Sound-Cardreader/dp/B0028OEEVC/ref=sr_1_15?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1336253703&sr=1-15

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. Auch im Bezug auf MW3.


----------



## Sunyo (7. Mai 2012)

Die sind alle Mist. Das wird mit keinem was mit MW3. Was für ein Budget steht dir denn zur Verfügung? Beim Selberzusammenstellen bekommst du immer das Maximum für dein Geld. Gibt auch Shops, die ihn dir gegen Aufpreis zusammenbauen.


----------



## p00f (7. Mai 2012)

Naja mein Budget liegt so bei 600 - 700 €, kann man da überhaupt was gescheites bekommen ?


----------



## Night2010 (8. Mai 2012)

Wenn es nur zum Spielen sein soll und erstmal ohne Übertakten, dann sowas hier:

Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ~80€ http://geizhals.at/de/681934

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~182€ http://geizhals.at/de/580328

Speicher: 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1333 ~20€ http://geizhals.at/de/424104

Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD 7850 ~207€ http://geizhals.at/de/747105

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W ~53€ http://geizhals.at/de/448489

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB ~78€ http://geizhals.at/de/601652

DVD Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS30 ~15€ http://geizhals.at/de/369435


-------------------------------------635€-----------------

Jetzt muss du dir nur noch ein Gehäuse kaufen. Und vielleicht 2x 120mm Lüfter wenn die nicht schon im GH drin sind.


----------



## Sunyo (8. Mai 2012)

Bin mir sicher der Übertaktung wird keine Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Insofern kann man auch zu nen i5-3450 greifen.


----------



## Sikes (19. Mai 2012)

Heyho zusammen

Ich wollte ursprünglich nach Liste einen PC zusammenbauen. Nun gibt es gewissen Komponenten nicht welche gelistet sind (Mainboards... oder die vorgeschlagenen RAM) und bin dann ziemlich ratlos was ich nehmen soll... Kann mir wer vll einen Rechner zusammenstellen? Ich würde ganz geren hier bestellen: www.pcp.ch

Mein Budget steht bei 800 Schweizer Franken und sollte das Betriebssystem mitbehinhalten. Tower muss nur zweckmässig sein. Bei den Festplatten bin ich nicht sicher ob eine SSD für Betriebsystem und 500GB für den ganzen Rest oder einfach ne grosse Festplatte, da ich mit WoW, Diablo3, LoL, World of Tanks und Battlefield 3 einige Spiele hab welche drauf müssen. Als Anhaltspunkte für die Preise: Eine GTX 560 Ti startet bei 230.- Schweizer Franken.


----------



## Night2010 (22. Mai 2012)

Du möchtest also einen Rechner auf dem diese Spiele laufen. Was für ne Auflösung sollte es den sein?

Da du ja eben nur 800,- ausgeben möchtest, das sind ~666€.

System:

Gehäuse: LC-Power 648B Classic ~33,-

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L7, 530W ~83,-

Mainboard: Asus P8H61-M LX B3 ~70,-

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400 ~216,-

Speicher: Corsair XMS3 Dual Channel DDR3-1333 8GB ~61,-

Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 6870 - 1GB ~182,-

Festplatten: Hitachi Travelstar 5K750 500GB SATA ( ~87,-

BS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit - SP1 - DE (~105,- 


----------------------------------837,-   ------------------

SSD kannst du bei deinen Wünschen vergessen, da du dann bei 950,- liegen würdest.

Oder eben ein AMD System kaufen, aber auch da wird das nichts mit ner SSD.

AMD:

Alles wie oben nur Board und CPU tauschen:

Board: Asus M5A78L-M LX ~58,-

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 ~114,-


---------------------732- ---------------

Dazu kommt dann noch ein DVD Brenner.


----------



## Fischbrot (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Technikgurus,

ich benötige kompetente Hilfe und da ich schon vor vier Jahren durch die Beratung hier im Forum mein Notebook entdeckt habe, bitte ich erneut um euren Sachverstand. 

Da mein Notebook langsam immer mehr auseinander platzt und selbst bei Minecraft hitze bedingt abschmiert, werde ich um einen neuen Rechner nicht herumkommen. Da ich aber nicht mehr so stark auf Mobilität angewiesen bin, wie noch vor vier Jahren, überlege ich wieder zurück zu einem Desktop-PC zu gehen. Das würde allerdings bedeuten, dass ich mir auch noch die entsprechende Peripherie (Monitor, Maus, Tastatur) anschaffen muss.
Mein Budget bewegt sich zwischen 800 und 1000 Euro (die Schmerzgrenze ist nach oben noch ein wenig dehnbar...). Mir ist vor allem wichtig, dass der Rechner, egal ob Notebook oder Desktop, wenigstens 3-4 Jahre läuft, nicht all zu laut ist und einigermaßen Power hat, um das ein oder andere PC-Spiel (Starcraft 2, Diablo 3 u.ä.)  flüssig und (einigermaßen) hübsch darzustellen. Wie gesagt mir ist es dabei relativ Wurst ob ich wieder ein Notebook vor mir stehen habe, oder einen Desktop.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und danke schon einmal im voraus!

Es grüßt
das Brot


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2012)

_Das wäre (m)ein Vorschlag für ~1000€ = Klick mich!

Wenn es günstiger werden soll : Grafikkarte etwas runterschrauben - da dürftest Du mit einer HD7850/7870 bei 850-900€ liegen._


----------



## Night2010 (23. Mai 2012)

Fischbrot schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Technikgurus,
> 
> ich benötige kompetente Hilfe und da ich schon vor vier Jahren durch die Beratung hier im Forum mein Notebook entdeckt habe, bitte ich erneut um euren Sachverstand.
> 
> ...



Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy ~36€ http://geizhals.at/de/222714

Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 ~80€ http://geizhals.at/de/681934

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~182€ http://geizhals.at/de/580328

Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 ~41€ http://geizhals.at/de/590599

Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 670 JetStream ~377€ http://geizhals.at/de/776907

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530W ~53€ http://geizhals.at/de/448489

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB ~78€ http://geizhals.at/de/601652

DVD Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS30 ~15€ http://geizhals.at/de/369435

Monitor: Fujitsu SL Line SL27T-1 LED, 27" ~228€ http://geizhals.at/de/558028

-------------------------------------------------1090€-----------------------

Wenn das zu teuer ist, dann die 670 gegen ne 7870 tauschen.

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC ~283€ http://geizhals.at/de/745777


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2012)

_Hm..Geizhals darf man hier anscheinend nicht verlinken..dann halt mit Bild : _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischbrot (23. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge, ich werde mir das ganze nachher mal bei Alternate zusammensuchen (bin zu faul zum selbst zusammenbasteln  ). Eine Frage zum Betriebssystem hätte ich aber noch. Welche Version von Windows 7 würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (23. Mai 2012)

_Home Premium 64bit - für Zuhause das "Beste".. :-)_


----------



## Night2010 (23. Mai 2012)

Fischbrot schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge, ich werde mir das ganze nachher mal bei Alternate zusammensuchen (bin zu faul zum selbst zusammenbasteln  ). Eine Frage zum Betriebssystem hätte ich aber noch. Welche Version von Windows 7 würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Win 7 Home 64 reicht für alles. Mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe ne Enterprise Edition und zur Home gibt es da nicht wirklich viel mehr was man so nutzen könnte.
Bzw. was man im Alltag so macht da lohnt nunmal keine Ultimate, oder sowas in der Richtung.

Wenn du dir noch einen Gefallen tuhen möchtest, dann kauf dir zu der 1TB Platte noch ne 120GB SSD für Windows.
Ist zwar Luxus, aber wenn Windows in 20-25 Sec hochgefahren ist, macht einen das schon glücklich


----------



## Fischbrot (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für die vielen Infos, eine Sache ist mir aber eben nochmal aufgefallen. Da ich definitiv kein Kabel ziehen kann, bin ich auf W-Lan angewiesen. Wüsstet ihr spontan dafür noch eine gute Karte die ihr empfehlen könntet?



Night2010 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir noch einen Gefallen tuhen möchtest, dann kauf dir zu der 1TB Platte noch ne 120GB SSD für Windows.
> Ist zwar Luxus, aber wenn Windows in 20-25 Sec hochgefahren ist, macht einen das schon glücklich



Klingt natürlich super, kannst du mir noch erklären was genau eine 120GB SSD für Windows macht, bzw. inwiefern sie verbaut ist und weshalb sie den Bootvorgang so verkürzt?  Ich bin leider auf dem Gebiet nicht der informierteste


----------



## Night2010 (23. Mai 2012)

Fischbrot schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Infos, eine Sache ist mir aber eben nochmal aufgefallen. Da ich definitiv kein Kabel ziehen kann, bin ich auf W-Lan angewiesen. Wüsstet ihr spontan dafür noch eine gute Karte die ihr empfehlen könntet?
> 
> 
> 
> Klingt natürlich super, kannst du mir noch erklären was genau eine 120GB SSD für Windows macht, bzw. inwiefern sie verbaut ist und weshalb sie den Bootvorgang so verkürzt?  Ich bin leider auf dem Gebiet nicht der informierteste



Bei WLan reicht eigentlich nen Stick aus, die sind mittlerweile so gut das sich eine Karte nicht mehr lohnt.
Wenn du ne Karte möchtest, dann sowas hier http://geizhals.at/de/398405 oder eben eine von D-Link.

SSD ist eine Festplatte. Ein Halbleiterspeicherlaufwerk. So ähnlich wie Ramspeicher eben.
Zugriffe sowie Lese und Schreibvorgänge sind extrem schnell und es sind keine mechanischen Bauteile mehr drin.
Das Teil ist also Geräuschlos.

Ich habe die hier drin:
http://geizhals.at/de/680929


----------



## Fischbrot (23. Mai 2012)

Naja ich hatte mit W-LAN Sticks immer Probleme. Sind teilweise zu heiß geworden und dementsprechend hatte ich immer Disconnects, aber das ist auch schon sechs Jahre oder so her, wär natürlich super wenn sich das gegeben hätte 

Wo sitzt denn diese SSD genau, sprich kann ich die später auch noch nachrüsten oder sollte ich das ganze lieber direkt am Anfang einbauen?

Edit:

Also ich hab das ganze jetzt mal mit http://www.hardwareversand.de soweit nachgebaut wie es ging. Ein paar Sachen musste ich ersetzen. Wärt ihr so freundlich und würdet nochmal drüberschauen, ob es so funktioniert?

Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3, Sockel 1155, ATX 

[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Gehäuse:​[/font]Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver, ohne Netzteil 

[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Karte:MSI GeForce GTX 670, 2048MB DDR5​[/font]
Platte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 

Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W 

Ram: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance weiß, DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T22A300 

LAN-Karte: LogiLink Wireless LAN 300 Mbps PCI Karte 802.11n 2T2R 

Mit Windows und Tastatur etc.  komm ich auf 1200 Euro... habt ihr zufällig spontan ne Idee, wie ich den Preis auf 1000 Euro gedrückt bekomme, also entsprechend mit etwas schwächeren Komponenten?


----------



## Night2010 (24. Mai 2012)

Die SSD kannst du nachrüsten. Ist eben ne Festplatte.

Für 1000€ musst du nen I5 2400 und ein billigeres Board nehmen.
Und ne HD 7870. Alleine durch die Karte sparst du 100€.


----------



## mristau (24. Mai 2012)

Also wenns sparen heißt und das Ziel 1000€ sind fürn kompletten PC, würde ich net >300€ für ne Grafikkarte ausgeben, ne HD 7850 reicht da auch aus.
Sandy würde ich persönlich net mehr kaufen beim neuen PC, gibt ja schon die Ivy also nen I5 3570K oder etwas tiefer.

Ich hab ausgegeben
I5 3570K + Kühler 250€
16GB DDR3 1600 70€ (8GB kosten zw. 35 und 50€)
HD 7870 300€

Board war gewonnen, aber gibts gute im Bereich 100€

Gehäuse ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Fischbrot (24. Mai 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Für 1000€ musst du nen I5 2400 und ein billigeres Board nehmen.
> Und ne HD 7870. Alleine durch die Karte sparst du 100€.



Genau das habe ich gemacht, sprich neue Komponenten wären:
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]​[/font]CPU:​*Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155*

Board: 
*MSI H61M-E33 (B3), Intel H61, mATX, DDR3*


Grafikkarte:

*Club 3D Radeon HD 7870, 2048MB GDDR5, AMD Radeon HD 7870, PCI- Express*


Zwei Fragen habe ich aber noch:

1. Würde der PC so von der Zusammenstellung passen und 
2. sollte ich noch einen extra Kühler für die CPU kaufen oder reicht der, der bei der Boxed-Geschichte mit dabei ist?

Besten Dank nochmals


----------



## mristau (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde es unsinnig, einerseits beim Board/CPU extrem zu sparen, I5 2400 und ein H61 Board, aber knapp 1/3 des Budgets für die Grafikkarte einplanen.

der I5 3450 kostet knapp genausoviel wie der I5 2400 und ist neuer, stromsparender und etwas schneller.
Die HD 7870 ist eine PCIe 3 Karte das Board bietet nur 2, ist zwar aktuell kein großer Unterschied, aber bei nem Upgrade wirst du das Board auch gleich austauschen müssen.

Das genannte Board hat außerdem nur 2 RAM Steckplätze

http://geizhals.de/751144 würde ich da eher nehmen, etwas teurer nur aber trotzdem genügend gute Features dazu. Natürlich gibts auch genug andere Z77 Boards, oder auch H77

ohne übertakten reicht der Boxed-Kühler schon aus


----------



## Fischbrot (24. Mai 2012)

Nach mristaus Hinweisen habe ich die Zusammenstellung nochmal angepasst. Damit wäre ich bei knapp 1100 Euro (Betriebssystem, Peripherie etc. inkl.). Kann man das ganze so stehen lassen oder habt ihr noch mehr Hinweise für mich? 


Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD 7870, 2048MB GDDR5, AMD Radeon HD 7870, PCI- Express

Gehäuse: Cooltek K2 - Rev. C1 - Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil

Platte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

CPU: Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster T22A300

Board: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H, Intel Z77, ATX

RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance weiß, DDR3 1600 MHz CL9

Netzwerkkarte: DIGITUS® Wireless 300N PCI Adapter, 2 Antennen



Danke im voraus.
das Brot


----------



## bemuehung (24. Mai 2012)

wozu ne Netzwerkkarte ?

das Cooltek is n schönes low budget Case

was bringt ne Sata 6gb Platte

das PurePower is auch relativ schrottig

der Monitor is fürn Garten (schonmal was von IPS gehört)

ich kack ins Bett


----------



## Night2010 (25. Mai 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Also ich finde es unsinnig, einerseits beim Board/CPU extrem zu sparen, I5 2400 und ein H61 Board, aber knapp 1/3 des Budgets für die Grafikkarte einplanen.
> 
> der I5 3450 kostet knapp genausoviel wie der I5 2400 und ist neuer, stromsparender und etwas schneller.
> Die HD 7870 ist eine PCIe 3 Karte das Board bietet nur 2, ist zwar aktuell kein großer Unterschied, aber bei nem Upgrade wirst du das Board auch gleich austauschen müssen.
> ...




Board läuft Stabiel und CPU ist eh nicht für Oc geeignet. Oder sagen wir mal er hat das eh nicht vor.
Das Board hat 2 Steckplätze für Ram und die sind ausreichend, da im Grunde 4Gb Speicher reichen.
Er hat 8GB und die reichen ne ganze Weile. Und man kann auch auf 16GB gehen sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Natürlich plant man 1/3 für die Grafikkarte ein, die CPU ist für alle Spiele ausreichend wozu also ne schlechtere Karte nehmen?
Bzw. ist die Karte mit dem Lüfter hier besser: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/57636/XFX+DD+RADEON+7870+1000M+2GB+D5+2x+mDP+HDMI+2x+DVI.article
Das mit PCIe 3.0 hast du richtig erkannt und das wird sich auch in nächster Zeit nicht ändern.

Ich eier noch mit nem Q9550 rum und betreibe eine SSD an Sata2. Und dazu kommt dann noch die GTX 670.



> wozu ne Netzwerkkarte ?
> 
> das Cooltek is n schönes low budget Case
> 
> ...



Die Karte ist für WLan, weil er kein Kabel ziehen kann, das schrieb er aber schon.

Da steht überall Sata 6 GB/s dran.

Was soll an dem NT schlecht sein? Argumente bitte.


----------



## Sikes (25. Mai 2012)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Du möchtest also einen Rechner auf dem diese Spiele laufen. Was für ne Auflösung sollte es den sein?
> 
> Da du ja eben nur 800,- ausgeben möchtest, das sind ~666€.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort  

Ich möchte mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 spielen, von dem her denke ich klappt das mit der Zusammenstellung ganz prima. Zu der 732.- Variante: Ist die sehr viel schwächer oder in etwa gleichwertig? Zur Grafikkarte: Ist die mit HDMI Anschluss?

MfG Sikes


----------



## Night2010 (26. Mai 2012)

Die Karte hat nen HDMI Anschluss.

Tu dir einen Gefallen und pack die 37,- drauf.
In den meisten Spielen merkst du davon nichts, ausser bei den Min Fps. Wenn es aber mal CPU limitiert wird, dann merkst du es.


----------



## mristau (26. Mai 2012)

Es würde sich auch lohnen nen I5 3450 zu nehmen, geringerer Stromverbrauch gegenüber dem I5 2400 und trotzdem nochmal etwas mehr Leistung, Preis ist etwa im selben Bereich.
Ein neueres Board mit H77 oder Z77 gibts auch nur minimal teurer als das H61 Board
Und vor allem hätte man bei späterem Grafikkarten Upgrade schon mehr Möglichkeiten mit PCIe 3 Unterstützung
Die 77er Boards unterstützen in Verbindung mit ner IvyBridge CPU auch nativ DDR3 1600 und USB3


----------



## Sikes (27. Mai 2012)

Brauche ich dann bei einem i5 3450er dann zwanglsäufig ein H77er Board? Und was ist der Unterschied (ausser GHz) zwischen der 3450er und 3450Ser?

MfG Sikes


----------



## mristau (27. Mai 2012)

die neueren intel chipsätze bieten nativ ddr3 1600, usb3 und pcie3 in Verbindung mit einer IvyBridge CPU

Der mit S hat eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## Night2010 (28. Mai 2012)

Sikes schrieb:


> Brauche ich dann bei einem i5 3450er dann zwanglsäufig ein H77er Board? Und was ist der Unterschied (ausser GHz) zwischen der 3450er und 3450Ser?
> 
> MfG Sikes



Nein brauchst du nicht. Der Unterschied lieg beim Stromverbrauch. Bzw. kannst du aus einem 3450er selber einen 3450s machen.
Weniger Takt und weniger Spannung mehr ist es nicht. Das sind im übrigem die volllastwerte und da wirst du nie hin kommen mit nem Spiel.
Nimm den 3450 macht einfach mehr Sinn. PCIe 3.0 braucht momentan keiner und wird man wahrscheinlich die nächste Zeit auch nicht brauchen.
Ist wie damals mit AGP 4x auf 8x. War auch überflüssig weil es einfach nicht ausgenutzt wurde von der Hardware.


----------



## Hosaka (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein PC etwas aufrüsten, es läuft noch alles besten und ist nur so nen etwas tuning. Ich würde vor allem gerne:

- Blue Ray Player einbauen
- RAM Speicher auf mind. 8 GB erweitern (oder besser gleich auf 16?) und
- SSD Festplatte 

einsetzen. Ich dank schon mal für die Tipps.

Hosaka


Mein PC jetzt:
Gehäuse: GE Midi ATX Antec Three Hundred gamer
Netzteil: 525 ATX Enermax MODU 82+
Prozessor: Core i5 2500 BOX
 Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P
RAM: DDR3 4096MB PC1333 G.Skill RipJaws CL7 2x2GB
Festplatte: Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ
Grafikkarte 1280MB Geforce GTX570 Palit Sonic
 Laufwerk: LG GSA-H22NS black bulk


----------



## bemuehung (24. Juni 2012)

SSD ok (welche hast du da angedacht?), wozu n Blu-Ray Laufwerk ? Ram am besten nochmal 4GB von den gleichen RipJaws oder kaufst andere 8Gb und vertickst deine alten 4Gb Ram


----------



## Night2010 (24. Juni 2012)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein PC etwas aufrüsten, es läuft noch alles besten und ist nur so nen etwas tuning. Ich würde vor allem gerne:
> 
> ...



Ne SSD für Win ist ok. Entweder die, oder die.

Je nachdem was du machst, reichen deine 4GB Speicher aus.
Solange du nur Spielst, brauchst du keine 8GB, oder 16GB.
Wenn du aber unbedingt aufrüsten möchstest, dann sowas hier:

Corsair XMS3 4x4GB DDR3 1600, oder G.Skill RipJaws-X 2x8GB DDR3 1600

&#8364;dit:

Blueray Laufwerk musst du selber wissen, wenn es aber ein "Player" sein soll, dann kauf dir halt einen.


----------



## Natural62 (5. Juli 2012)

Moin,

passen dieser Prozessor http://www.drivexperience.com/product_info.php?refID=GoSho&info=p29089_amd-phenom-ii-x4-965-3-4-ghz-black-edition-125-w--hdz965fbgmbox-.html und mein Mainboard ([font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]MSI K9A2 Neo-F, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe) zusammen?​[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]​[/font]
[font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Desweiteren ist eine GTX 260 und ein 450W Netzteil verbaut. Der CPU Lüfter ist dieser:​[/font][font=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Arctic Freezer 64 Pro Sockel 754/939/AM2​[/font]


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2012)

_Laut Google stellt das kein Problem da._


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Juli 2012)

Also wir könnten den Thread jetzt in 2012 ändern, dann passt's wieder.


----------



## FieserFiesling (10. Juli 2012)

Ahoi werte forensiker!
Da sich bei meinem System nun das Mainboard selbst verdaut hat, werd ich mir n neues Spielzeug zulegen. Grund mangelnder
Kenntnisse bin ich wieder auf euch angewiesen. Ein paar Rahmenbedingungen für das neue Teil sind:
- Monitor muss mit: 24" LED 
- SSD systemplatte 
- ausgelegt auf Gaming 
- ne Weile Ruhe 
- Betriebssystem ist mit win7 64Bit vorhanden 

Jetzt für euch das wichtigste - ihr dürft euch bis zu einer obergrenze von max. 1500€ austoben. Zusammenbau sollte inkl sein.
Freu mich auf eure Vorschläge! 
Grüße


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_Also..ein Beispiel sähe so aus : 

Intel Core i5-3550
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
BitFenix Shinobi
BeQuiet StraightPower 580W
LG GH22NS50
WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
ASUS GTX670 DC II
Zusammenbau
Acer S240HLbid

das wären dann : 1.256,42&#8364;

Damit laufen alle aktuellen und auch kommenden Spiele auf maximalen Details - und das sicherlich ne ganze Zeit lang.

-------

Alternativ könnte man das auch so machen - der würde dann noch eine Ecke länger halten : 

Intel Core i7-3770
ASRock H77 Pro4
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600MHz CL9
BitFenix Shinobi
BeQuiet StraightPower 580W
LG GH22NS50
WD Caviar Blue 1TB
Samsung SSD 830 128GB
ASUS GTX680 DC II Top
Zusammenbau
Acer S240HLbid

das wären dann : 1.484,66&#8364;

Der i7 ist zum spielen aber nicht notwendig - wollte nur zeigen das Der ohne Probleme reinpasst.

-----

Sind beides natürlich nur Beispiele :-)

-----

/Edit : Einen guten Kühler wie den Thermalright Macho würde ich aber dennoch empfehlen - der wird allerdings nicht verbaut - deshalb ist er nicht in der Zusammenstellung mit drin.

Gehäuse ist (so wie der Monitor etc.) natürlich Geschmackssache :-)
_


----------



## FieserFiesling (10. Juli 2012)

Ui - ich danke dir für deine Vorschläge. Bin noch am gruebeln, ob ich Variante eins, oder zwei nehme. Aber sieht beides auf jeden fall sehr lecker aus.
Und ich denke, ich werde deinen Vorschlag mit dem besseren Kühler beherzigen. Kann nicht von Nachteil sein ^^ und den Zusammenbau kann dann n bekannter übernehmen:
Vielen dank auf jeden fall dafür!


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2012)

_Gerne, bei Fragen einfach melden :-)_


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2012)

Painschkes wird die neue Zusammenstellung übernehmen, irgendein Moderator kann dann ja bitte seinen Artikel zugunsten von diesem hier anpinnen.


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Danke für den Mod der das gemacht hat - jetzt kann der hier eigentlich weg :-)_


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2012)

Der Admin wars.. ^^


----------



## painschkes (12. Juli 2012)

_Ich danke! ;-)

Und nu wech mit dem Ding..kusch! _


----------

